# Ruta's Journal :D



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

my first journal ever 

Age 32

Height 164cm (5'4'')

Weight questionable (see below  )

Sport Experience: 7 years gymnastics, 2 years break, 13 years weight training until now;

goal for now: drop a bit (alot  ), keep lean weight and then comps prep 

last comps were 23/10/11, weight was 50kg, gained 17kg, first weight check after comps, 06/12/11 - 66.6kg; another check - today, ~64, going down slowly.

got nice scales as a gift, but having some issues using them-not sure which one is correct. basically normal mode would give me rates: weight 64.3, bodyfat 27.2%, water 52.6%, muscles 36.6%, BMI 23.9 kcal 1423

once I set them on athletic mode (assuming Im an athlete  ) would give me 61.7kg, bodyfat 15.5%, water 59.1, muscles 40.9 and BMI 22.9 kcal 1398 which one I follow?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

offseason workout plan

Mon - Legs, cardio 30min

Tue - Chest/Triceps, cardio 30min

Wed - Cardio only, 60 min

Thu - Back/Biceps, cardio 30min

Friday - Shoudlers, cardio 30min

Saturday - Cardio only, 60 min

Sunday - Off

just about to go for shoulders session


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

2012 Champ hows things!!? good to see the journal at last. Good luck with this however this will mean you laying off the Lituanian Beer and sweets ps this is a journal so you have to put current pics up!! :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> 2012 Champ hows things!!? good to see the journal at last. Good luck with this however this will mean you laying off the Lituanian Beer and sweets ps this is a journal so you have to put current pics up!! :whistling:


yeah finally made it  need to sort out diet plan and some pics, lets fun begin


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

5'4???? more like 4'4!!! :tongue:

Regarding the scales I would just take your weight off them to be honest, they use electrical currents to measure bodyfat %, now electricity much like flowing water takes the easiest route (I suspect you know that already doing what you do) - so when you stand on it the current will travel up one leg and straight down the other to the negative coupling essentially avoiding your upper body.

Being a woman you will naturally carry more fat and fluid around your hips and bum which will give you a higher reading, if you try one of the grip fat % testers I bet you come out much lower as it will simply travel across your shoulders to the other arm and avoid the lower body.

Readings are also subject to hydration levels so electric measurments are never really that accurate I am afraid - just go by the mirror, as Arnold said "If it jiggles, its fat"


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> 5'4???? more *like 4'4!!!* :tongue:
> 
> Regarding the scales I would just take your weight off them to be honest, they use electrical currents to measure bodyfat %, now electricity much like flowing water takes the easiest route (I suspect you know that already doing what you do) - so when you stand on it the current will travel up one leg and straight down the other to the negative coupling essentially avoiding your upper body.
> 
> ...


why you always so mean to me?   first monkey, now short one :huh: haha

basically measuring weigh on regular basis easier to see whether its going down or not. I always have quite slim waist so just looking into mirror not really helping. now im +10kg it obvious some ''jiggling'' going on 

I was using calliper, parrillo method but not sure those reading were accurate, if you take skin folding bit wider and percentage vary so thought scales would be good idea.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well......this ought to be a mint journal...will be looking for diet tips.

best of luck


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> well......this ought to be a mint journal...will be looking for diet tips.
> 
> best of luck


yep, thanks

will write that down, not sure how many kcals but probably round 1400 for now will be just fine


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> yep, thanks
> 
> will write that down, not sure how many kcals but *probably round 1400* for now will be just fine


per meal? lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> per meal? lol


per portion


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*Meal 1* Fish oil - 5 caps

5 Egg whites

2 Egg yolks

Half avocado

Half piece of german bread with low fat flora

Coffee

Or

125gr quark mixed with fresh blueberries

Coffee

*Meal 2* 125 g Chicken (fried on pan)

Green beans

*Meal 3* 125 g Chicken (fried on pan)

Broccoli (boiled)

Or

150gr salmon (salted, peppered)

sweet potato

beetroot salad (beetroots cooked and mayo)

Preworkout

*Meal 4* Oats (water, splenda, 5 chopped prunes)

Fish oil

Amino acids

(pre-workout)	L-Carnitine

Creatine

(pre-cardio)	BCAA

L-glutamine

(post workout)	Amino acids

*Meal 5* Tuna (can, in brine)

Onion

Lettuce

Low fat mayo

*Meal 6* casein

Cheat meal: nandos ¼ chicken and rice (or Caesar salad)

roughly 1400-1500kcal, might be more, dont want to be very very strict now, but will keep this for a while and then will see how it goes


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If you can try to make sure you are the same level of hydration they will be better than nothing I suppose.

You are a monkey - you stole my bannanas and kept swinging about :lol:

I'll stop being mean to you now, although it is good fun.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> *If you can try to make sure you are the same level of hydration they will be better than nothing I suppose.*
> 
> You are a monkey - you stole my bannanas and kept swinging about :lol:
> 
> I'll stop being mean to you now, although it is good fun.


whaaaaat? either my language skills sucks or your sentence doesnt make any sense 

i dont eat bananas! too much kcal, told you  ant that ''swinging'' is good for my back


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> whaaaaat? either my language skills sucks or your sentence doesnt make any sense
> 
> i dont eat bananas! too much kcal, told you  ant that ''swinging'' is good for my back


The sentence means - try to make sure you have the same sort of fluid level in your body each time you use them, fluid is one of the key errors of electronic fat measuring.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> The sentence means - try to make sure you have the same sort of fluid level in your body each time you use them, fluid is one of the key errors of electronic fat measuring.


aah ok, well I always use them same time-in the morning, before i eat or drink


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> 2012 Champ hows things!!? good to see the journal at last. Good luck with this however this will mean you laying off the Lituanian Beer and sweets ps this is a journal so you have to put current pics up!! :whistling:


current pics


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

thats my simplified offseason workout plan

*Legs*

*Rectus Femoris (quads middle head)*

1. Leg press from the lowest point, arching back (middle back preferably padded) 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

2. One legged lunges with arched back from the lowest point 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Vastus Lateralis (quads outer head or outer sweep)*

1. Toes and legs together full extension from the heels Smith squats 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

2. Toes in and towards body, laying back one legged full extensions 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Vastus Medialis (quads inner lower head or teardrop)*

1. Deep Hack or Smith squats 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

2. Fully bent legs extensions 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Sartorius (long inner thighs head)*

1. Cable leg fully extended with toes out kick raises 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Gluteus maximus lower (lower glutes)*

1. Supported and weighted single leg sit ups to the side 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

2. Sumo behind back grip smith 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

3. Legs together squats 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

4. Laying on the stomach butt clenching toes out bent legs raises 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Chest - Triceps day*

Chest

1. Incline dumbbell press 1 x 15-20, 1 x 6, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

2. Reverse Crossovers 4 x 15-20 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

3. Dumbbell Pullovers 4 x 12-15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

Triceps

1. Cable rope extensions 1 x 15-20, 1 x 6-8, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

2. Triceps dumbbell kicks back with a knee of the bench 4 x 15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

3. Elbow hyper extensions of the bench or parallels 4 x max (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

*Back - Biceps day*

Back

*Upper Latissimus Dorsi*

1. Chins (leg support, elbows back, back arched) 4Xmax

2. Pulldowns wide grip (parallel grip) - 3 x 15-20 (With pulldown flex in between - 15-20sec)

*Lower Latissimus Dorsi*

1. T-bar or Incline bench dumbbell rows (Supinated grip) (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

*Teres Major*

1. Straight one arm cable seated adductions (left arm only) 4-5 x 15-20

2. One arm cable partial pull downs wrist twisted inside (right arm only) - 4-5 x 15-20

*Infraspinatus*

1. Seated cable outer arm twist 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20 (With arms twisted back hold 15-20sec)

*Lower Traps*

1. Machine pulldowns (lean back and squeeze, supinated grip) 4 x 15-20 (With squeezing lower traps in between 15-20sec)

Biceps

1. Cable curls 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 2 x 12-15 (With same position flex in between 15-20sec)

2. Preacher dumbbell hammer curls 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 2 x 15-20 (With same position flex in between 15-20sec)

3. Arnie curls off the bar (elbow away, curl inside) 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 2 x 15-20sec (With same position flex in between 15-20sec)

*Shoulders - Rear delts day*

Shoulders

*Deltoid Anterior Head (Front Shoulders)*

1. Front dumbbell raises 4 x 12-15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

*Deltoid Lateral Head (Middle Shoulders)*

1. Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

*Deltoid Lateral Rear Head (Middle Rear Shoulders)*

1. One arm lateral raises leaning towards working arm (left arm only) (with shoulder fixed) 2 x 12-15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

2. One arm lateral raises (bent arm with wrist twist) (left arm only) 2 x 12-15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

3. Dumbbell raises of the hip or below on the incline bench with straight arm 4 x 12-15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

4. Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press (elbows go low and away from torso) 3 x 12-15 (With flex in between - 15-20sec)

Rear delts

1. Flat bench side laterals 4 x 15-20 (With rear delts flexing in the same position in between 15- 20sec)

2. Incline bench straight arm raises backwards 2 x 8-12, 2 x 15-20

also do flexes after each set and stretches for each group; and abs, every single workout, at the end of workout


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

could you possibly put a tad more detail in the WO plan ........its well sketchy pmsl


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> could you possibly put a tad more detail in the WO plan ........its well sketchy pmsl


  yeah, also have picture for each :whistling: you know when you in deep diet, you might forget things lol that happens to me all the time 

on prep plan i have way more complex routine


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> yeah, also have picture for each :whistling: you know when you in deep diet, you might forget things lol that happens to me all the time
> 
> on prep plan i have way more complex routine


i'm just jelous - my recently killed off journal had err.....a little less detail...maybe i should up my game for my prep....hmmm


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It's really hard to have a good gauge on how your body looks with it being covered up.

I would suggest wearing your competition attire.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^^^ ha ha pmsl i second this!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuking change the record you sad cnuts (PICS or it didnt happen) in EVERY female journal.......sad as fuk lads and OLD


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> fuking change the record you sad cnuts (PICS or it didnt happen) in EVERY female journal.......sad as fuk lads and OLD


Uriel I appreciate that you are an avid steroid user but please refrain from losing your rag so often, there is a lady present.

Some people...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It's really hard to have a good gauge on how your body looks with it being covered up.
> 
> I would suggest wearing your competition attire.


it might wouldnt fit


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i'm just jelous - my recently killed off journal had err.....a little less detail...maybe i should up my game for my prep....hmmm


start new one with more detail on it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well done on your previous comps/achievements, and all the best with this new journey

Subbed


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Uriel I appreciate that you are an avid steroid user but please refrain from losing your rag so often, there is a lady present.
> 
> Some people...


drop dead little boy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> start new one with more detail on it


will be, cheers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> drop dead little boy


How come it is uncle Uriel gets to insult members and Breda does it and he has a 7 day ban.

I admit ok it's getting boring you are right about me posting shyt, you could say I post a lot of shyt. But it's not out of spite just boredom nothing personal.

Telling me to die is a little bit harsh tbf.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> How come it is uncle Uriel gets to insult members and Breda does it and he has a 7 day ban.
> 
> I admit ok it's getting boring you are right about me posting shyt, you could say I post a lot of shyt. But it's not out of spite just boredom nothing personal.
> 
> Telling me to die is a little bit harsh tbf.


STOP HIJACKING THIS JOURNAL... TAKE IT OUTSIDE


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> How come it is uncle Uriel gets to insult members and Breda does it and he has a 7 day ban.
> 
> I admit ok it's getting boring you are right about me posting shyt, you could say I post a lot of shyt. But it's not out of spite just boredom nothing personal.
> 
> Telling me to die is a little bit harsh tbf.


i never insulted you - i would like you to die and that is my opinion of you and we should stop cluttering a fine journal with your mouse internet droppings

all i hear is "sqeak sqeak sqeak"


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good Ruta!!! you told me you were fat ffs!!! here is me eating cheesecake encouraged by you telling me its xmas blah blah blah your stuffing face etc!!! lies !!! lies!!! lies!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Looking good Ruta!!! you told me you were fat ffs!!! here is me eating cheesecake encouraged by you telling me its xmas blah blah blah your stuffing face etc!!! lies !!! lies!!! lies!!!


ha thank you  it was christmas tho and then i said its time to stop :whistling: but yeah, me is bit still chubby


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

fitness said:


> ha thank you  it was christmas tho and then i said its time to stop :whistling: but yeah, me is bit still chubby


Amazing! You have a body 99% of women would kill for yet you think you're chubby! :innocent:

Good luck with your progress. I'm sure this is going to make excellent reading, subbed! :wub:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Amazing! You have a body 99% of women would kill for yet you think you're chubby! :innocent:
> 
> Good luck with your progress. I'm sure this is going to make excellent reading, subbed! :wub:


  just little bit

thank you, will keep posted and make it interesting


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

my supp corner  in the kitchen so no chance of me forgetting to take vitamins


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wheres your fuking stove n cake makn stuff - jeez - women these dayz lol

not even 2 stones to wash the men folks boiler suits lol

oh - what i meant was - nice supps


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> wheres your fuking stove n cake makn stuff - jeez - women these dayz lol
> 
> not even 2 stones to wash the men folks boiler suits lol
> 
> oh - what i meant was - nice supps


Im not really into cooking 

indeed


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Amazing! You have a body 99% of women would kill for yet you think you're chubby! :innocent:
> 
> Good luck with your progress. I'm sure this is going to make excellent reading, subbed! :wub:


She has a fat bum and looks like a penguin in person :laugh: and swings around like a monkey!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> She has a fat bum and looks like a penguin in person :laugh: and swings around like a monkey!


yes I do and I am proud of it


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> She has a fat bum and looks like a penguin in person :laugh: and swings around like a monkey!


Looks fit as fcuk to me! :001_tt2:

Providing some good detail too! :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Looks fit as fcuk to me! :001_tt2:
> 
> Providing some good detail too! :thumbup1:


She will embarrass you with her 8 pack and 12 hour cardio sessions


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pha - i can drink way more beers than that


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> She will embarrass you with her 8 pack and 12 hour cardio sessions


haha you notice everything  i hope youve got treadmill in your gym, im about to visit soon :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> haha you notice everything  i hope youve got treadmill in your gym, im about to visit soon :bounce:


I am observant!



And yup we do do have


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

which gym is that matt??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I am observant!
> 
> View attachment 72573
> 
> ...


ha good then, def will come  to do my 2hr cardio


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> which gym is that matt??


thats newly open gym Central Fitness in Bham, we used to train all together in Colliseum gym, and btw I was bullied all the time by Matt and few others  poor me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> thats newly open gym Central Fitness in Bham, we used to train all together in Colliseum gym, and btw I was bullied all the time by Matt and few others  poor me


oh the dirty bullying fuks pmsl......tho somehow i get the feeling they came off worse lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Where do u train at the mo then??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Where do u train at the mo then??


Temple gym and also go for cardio and when Temple is closed to The Gym in Bham city centre


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Look great in your picks. I got tired just reading your workouts lol. Subbed


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> oh the dirty bullying fuks pmsl......tho somehow i get the feeling they came off worse lol


yeah, believe you me, bad people


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ANGLIK said:


> Look great in your picks. I got tired just reading your workouts lol. Subbed


thankx

inspiring, init ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> Temple gym and also go for cardio and when Temple is closed to The Gym in Bham city centre


Ok so basically city centre gyms, I'll be starting down matts place this month, hopefully get me off those pink dumbbells and onto some real weights, bumped into any pro's at temple?- I keep meaning to have a session there just for the experience


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

fitness said:


> thankx
> 
> inspiring, init ?


Tis, no gardening tips though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Ok so basically city centre gyms, I'll be starting down matts place this month, hopefully get me off those pink dumbbells and onto some real weights, bumped into any pro's at temple?- I keep meaning to have a session there just for the experience


bro - we should arrange a session as you are up the road...i like the odd Temple and i'd like try this new one too....so long as you behave and dont do that gay stuff with me.....I'm pure pmsl

soz for mild spam ruta x (you can cum too tho lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> bro - we should arrange a session as you are up the road...i like the odd Temple and i'd like try this new one too....so long as you behave and dont do that gay stuff with me.....I'm pure pmsl
> 
> soz for mild spam ruta x (you can cum too tho lol)


When I'm off the plastic db's we'll sort something out!! Tbf matts gyms closer to me than my gym, I just need to phase my gym out slowly, they will miss me when I'm gone:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Ok so basically city centre gyms, I'll be starting down matts place this month, hopefully get me off those pink dumbbells and onto some real weights, bumped into any pro's at temple?- I keep meaning to have a session there just for the experience


yeah, i live in city centre so centre gyms for me now  ill go to visit Matts gym, but its bit far. well see Dorian sometimes and his wife, also saw Chris Cormier when he was training there and puked outside  yeah, it is good hardcore gym


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> bro - we should arrange a session as you are up the road...i like the odd Temple and i'd like try this new one too....so long as you behave and dont do that gay stuff with me.....I'm pure pmsl
> 
> soz for mild spam ruta x (you can cum too tho lol)


oh thanx for the invite, I do appreciate that 

doing some healthy deserts lol  im on something sweet tonight


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> yeah, i live in city centre so centre gyms for me now  ill go to visit Matts gym, but its bit far. well see Dorian sometimes and his wife, also saw Chris Cormier when he was training there and puked outside  yeah, it is good hardcore gym


Nice, closest I been was having a pint in the pub that it's behind and looking at it thinking 'oh so this is where it is' lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh man....to actually PUKE in Temple......or totally sh1t my own trousers

I may even just ram a pair of fingers down my gizzard and fake it if i can't work out hard enough lol.......


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> oh man....to actually PUKE in Temple......or totally sh1t my own trousers
> 
> I may even just ram a pair of fingers down my gizzard and fake it if i can't work out hard enough lol.......


haha all i did, passed out twice, still no puking, i guess not working hard enough


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> im on something sweet tonight


i hope that is not a rude euphamism.......because i never pick up on those lmfao


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd only after do half hour steady cardio and I'd puke,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> haha all i did, passed out twice, still no puking, i guess not working hard enough


U may literally be the most hardcore person on this forum!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i hope that is not a rude euphamism.......because i never pick up on those lmfao


def not, i dont share that with whole world


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> def not, i dont share that with whole world


good girl lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> good girl lol


indeed 

sugar free jelly pots


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

man.......never too old for jelly:thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> man.......never too old for jelly:thumbup1:


aha, can eat as much as I want  diet is going well so dont want to ruin it with something unhealthy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> indeed
> 
> sugar free jelly pots


Nice, what the hell is PABA


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, what the hell is PABA


kind of B vit IIRc


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> kind of B vit IIRc


yeah, Para-aminobenzoic acid that has been promoted for hair growth or to restore hair loss, or to restore hair color. dont want to be bold or have alot grey hair, not yet tho


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck and goodnight  gym in the morn

ill be following this for obvious reasons :001_tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> yeah, Para-aminobenzoic acid that has been promoted for hair growth or to restore hair loss, or to restore hair color. dont want to be bold or have alot grey hair, not yet tho


Lol ok, that ships sailed with me, probably why I have never heard of it :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> goodluck and goodnight  gym in the morn
> 
> ill be following this for obvious reasons :001_tt2:


thank you, always need that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> yeah, Para-aminobenzoic acid that has been promoted for hair growth or to restore hair loss, or to restore hair color. dont want to be bold or have alot grey hair, not yet tho


damn............if only i'd know - I wouldnt have the 3 or 4 ( :whistling: ) grey hairs lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ok, that ships sailed with me, probably why I have never heard of it :lol:


ha you bold or grey head? 

im too young to have grey hair but already have so either ive studied too much and got them or something went wrong in the process


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> ill be following this for obvious reasons :001_tt2:


you'd like to learn how to lift a weight?? good boy lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> damn............if only i'd know - I wouldnt have the 3 or 4 ( :whistling: ) grey hairs lol


mine are tricky, normal colour near the roots, then bit grey in the middle and then black to the ends, missing some elements i guess, so taking PABA and it actually works


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> ha you bold or grey head?
> 
> im too young to have grey hair but already have so either ive studied too much and got them or something went wrong in the process


Lol I'm 26 but bald as a coot (well actually receding hairline but shave it) been shaving it since I was 19 when the fcuking thing started trying to get away from my face


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I'm 26 but bald as a coot (well actually receding hairline but shave it) been shaving it since I was 19 when the fcuking thing started trying to get away from my face


shoot, ''bald'' not ''bold'' 

unfortunately i cant shave my head  so got to go with PABA


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

worked out ok for sinead O'Conner lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> worked out ok for sinead O'Conner lol


yeah, but she distracted everybody with her voice, id scare them that way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> shoot, ''bald'' not ''bold''
> 
> unfortunately i cant shave my head  so got to go with PABA


I thought I'd let that one slip as ur a fellow brummy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> yeah, but she distracted everybody with her voice, id scare them that way


well....its all good Ruta.......Susan Boyle has a voice....but

I bet she can't make sugar free jelly like u lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> well....its all good Ruta.......Susan Boyle has a voice....but
> 
> I bet she can't make sugar free jelly like u lol


its all about the soul, not the looks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> its all about the soul, not the looks


lol....ok

reps ha haa


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

update 

weight check this morning 61.4kg, nicely going down

yesterday had nice cheat meal, today lazy off gym day

healthy breakfast tho  (managed to eat only half of grapefruit  )


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Lazy like every other gym session! To scared to come and play with the big boys so you hide on the treadmill for a week at a time!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Lazy like every other gym session! To scared to come and play with the big boys so you hide on the treadmill for a week at a time!


lazy like on day off :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> lazy like on day off :whistling:


Your normal gym session is

15hrs on treadmill at walking pace as to lazy to run.

One set of training

Stretch for 30mins to increase cuts

Argue with me as to why you are not lifting maximum weights all the time

Swing like a monkey

Go home

:-D


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Your normal gym session is
> 
> 15hrs on treadmill at walking pace as to lazy to run.
> 
> ...


ouch.......she's fitter and stronger than you - isn't she? lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Your normal gym session is
> 
> 15hrs on treadmill at walking pace as to lazy to run.
> 
> ...


Haha, you are funny aren't you ? yes i RUN on treadmill i stretch i swing and yeah argue alot with you because youre bully and you know I am right


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> ouch.......she's fitter and stronger than you - isn't she? lol


haha good point


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> ouch.......she's fitter and stronger than you - isn't she? lol


Damn it, I've been rumbled! She is stronger smelling than me, its all the swinging and bananas.



fitness said:


> Haha, you are funny aren't you ? yes i RUN on treadmill i stretch i swing and yeah argue alot with you because youre bully and you know I am right


The cheek, I spotted you on your squats too!!!! Every exercise according to you originates from Lithuania or some other backstreet country that nobody has heard of :tongue: , my Bulgarian split squats became Lithuanian split squats.

We all know that nobody strong has ever come from Lithuania :rolleye:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i wish i could train all day on half a [email protected] grapefruit lol

i couldn't lift my head off the pillow on that


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Damn it, I've been rumbled! She is stronger smelling than me, its all the swinging and bananas.
> 
> The cheek, *I spotted you on your squats too*!!!! Every exercise according to you originates from Lithuania or some other backstreet country that nobody has heard of :tongue: , my Bulgarian split squats became Lithuanian split squats.
> 
> We all know that nobody strong has ever come from Lithuania :rolleye:


ha you see, so i do more than walking on treadmill :innocent:

lithuania is country of strong and smart people :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i wish i could train all day on half a [email protected] grapefruit lol
> 
> i couldn't lift my head off the pillow on that


haha that was desert


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> haha that was desert


I cant have [email protected] things...it looks like a orange and i looks like it should taste nice but the horrible bitter things is like licking a 12 v battery..........It's a joke fruit from hell lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i wish i could train all day on half a [email protected] grapefruit lol
> 
> i couldn't lift my head off the pillow on that


u need 2ml of supertren, 60g of whey, 200g of carbs and 10iu of insulin just to lift your fat head off the pillow


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> u need 2ml of supertren, 60g of whey, 200g of carbs and 10iu of insulin just to lift your fat head off the pillow


i'm GTG without the slin bro pmsl

its all about motivation though.i can do it on an empty stomach if there's "one in the departure lounge" lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> ha you see, so i do more than walking on treadmill :innocent:
> 
> lithuania is country of strong and smart people :thumbup1:


Damn it!!! Ok you squat occasionally too, with the most narrow stance in the history of squatting.

There are some strong people from there I suppose, only men though but most deffinately no smart people - a country full of swinging monkey ladies I hear ha ha


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i wish i could train all day on half a [email protected] grapefruit lol
> 
> i couldn't lift my head off the pillow on that


Uriel dont believe a thing she tells you about her diet ask her about the pizza she smashed last night after being on the p1ss all afternoon :whistling: ...that pic of the grapefruit was just to make her look like she knows what she is on about.....  ps Ruta dont give up your day job woman:stuart: I just saw that video of you go carting!!! im sure you had the flintstones go cart where you have to use your feet to move!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Uriel dont believe a thing she tells you about her diet ask her about the pizza she smashed last night after being on the p1ss all afternoon :whistling: ...that pic of the grapefruit was just to make her look like she knows what she is on about.....  ps Ruta dont give up your day job woman:stuart: I just saw that video of you go carting!!! im sure you had the flintstones go cart where you have to use your feet to move!


ah i see it now...she basically trains and eats like me and uses a load of shonky gear to get in shape.....fkn sneaky cnut lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Damn it!!! Ok you squat occasionally too, with the most narrow stance in the history of squatting.
> 
> There are some strong people from there I suppose, only men though but most deffinately no smart people - a country full of swinging monkey ladies I hear ha ha


i have short legs!!  cant do wider


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Uriel dont believe a thing she tells you about her diet ask her about the pizza she smashed last night after being on the p1ss all afternoon :whistling: ...that pic of the grapefruit was just to make her look like she knows what she is on about.....  ps Ruta dont give up your day job woman:stuart: I just saw that video of you go carting!!! im sure you had the flintstones go cart where you have to use your feet to move!


i had one small piece :whistling:

and im the best driver ever  just have some problems parking the car :bounce: also once again, i have short legs so the thingys they put on the pedals didnt help (and yeah for some reason confused accelerator and brakes) lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> ah i see it now...she basically trains and eats like me and uses a load of shonky gear to get in shape.....fkn sneaky cnut lol


say what :huh: doesnt sound like me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> say what :huh: doesnt sound like me


lol....me neither :surrender:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> i have short legs!!  cant do wider


You are bound to have short legs as you are only 135cm tall!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You are bound to have short legs as you are only 135cm tall!


wrong!  i have long arms tho 

ok legs time :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi my new chum, what is on the training menu today?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> hi my new chum, what is on the training menu today?


 :bounce: today chest and triceps, time to get rid of chicken wings


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fitness said:


> :bounce: today chest and triceps, time to get rid of chicken wings


what will your workout look like? Have you thought of doing some training videos, would be great inspiration for the other female members.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> what will your workout look like? Have you thought of doing some training videos, would be great inspiration for the other female members.


I have posted one, offseason quite detailed workout on my page 2, will change soon to prep workout. was thinking about video, have few short ones, few pics too as some exercises looks very complex


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> I have posted one, offseason quite detailed workout on my page 2, will change soon to prep workout. was thinking about video, have few short ones, few pics too as some exercises looks very complex


I have a photo of Ruta training



She shaves before a contest though :tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I have a photo of Ruta training
> 
> View attachment 72852
> 
> ...


silly griffiths


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> what will your workout look like? Have you thought of doing some training videos, would be great inspiration for the other female members.


yeh i wanna see vids of rutas squatting technique not kids being beat up :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> yeh i wanna see vids of rutas squatting technique not kids being beat up :tongue: :tongue:


me too, NO to violence, YES to squatting


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> :bounce: today chest and triceps, time to get rid of chicken wings


ahhh they're all good but that is a particular peachy favourite lol............rip it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> ahhh they're all good but that is a particular peachy favourite lol............rip it


 

triceps my weakest part, got to do it way more. even with deep diet, they go down last :sad:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, chest-triceps workout is done 

i think i need to add few more exercises for triceps, workout looks too light


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

fitness said:


> OK, chest-triceps workout is done
> 
> i think i need to add few more exercises for triceps, workout looks too light


Did you not use the tricep article I sent you....i think you know the one  looking good in your pics infact looking great considering you live off pizza, Lituaniam beer and pork pie :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Did you not use the tricep article I sent you....i think you know the one  looking good in your pics infact looking great considering you live off pizza, Lituaniam beer and pork pie :lol:


hehe of course i did, i have the same exercise as yours in that article. thats not recent pics tho, im not that lean, not yet  i used them as a example of exercises i did :whistling:

i had just pizza, beer and pork pies-thats all you  and that was last pizza btw, i still have few light weeks but no more junk


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tonights meal quark+capuchino casein+apple and casein


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> hehe of course i did, i have the same exercise as yours in that article. thats not recent pics tho, im not that lean, not yet  i used them as a example of exercises i did :whistling:


Good you say that, otherwise I was about to ask where is all that fat that you want to loose!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Good you say that, otherwise I was about to ask where is all that fat that you want to loose!


hehe those actually on page two  still have some to drop


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Liking your supplement corner - I must set up mine, just have to empty that space of alcohol bottles... :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Liking your supplement corner - I must set up mine, just have to empty that space of *alcohol bottles*... :whistling:


ha i moved those on top shelf  and put supps in the kitchen so def not forgetting to take them


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck with the dieting and all other goals (anything planned for 2012?)

I'll put my eye in here regulary as I'm starting my prep diet next week and will be looking for people starving like me! :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Good luck with the dieting and all other goals (anything planned for 2012?)
> 
> I'll put my eye in here regulary as I'm starting my prep diet next week and will be looking for people starving like me! :lol:


thanx :thumb:

will do either UKBFF London in April or Birmingham in September and then finals 

what about you, and of course best of luck with that too, i just started so still fun


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> thanx :thumb:
> 
> will do either UKBFF London in April or Birmingham in September and then finals
> 
> what about you, and of course best of luck with that too, i just started so still fun


I'm aiming for UKBFF South Coast in April. So if I see you in finals I'll help you with your tan :laugh:

I had too much fun with dry-roasted peanuts today. Next week can't come soon enough because then will be no more excuses for this type of behaviour!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I'm aiming for UKBFF South Coast in April. So if I see you in finals I'll help you with your tan :laugh:
> 
> I had too much fun with dry-roasted peanuts today. Next week can't come soon enough because then will be no more excuses for this type of behaviour!


ha nice, will do the same  tan / oil :thumb: what class you gonna do?

yeah last days before the diet is the best, i have few good sugar and fat free desert recipies and that helps when harsh diet kicks in :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Just like you - bodyfitness. :thumb:

As I haven't done a show before I might be on your ears for insider tips all the time! How about starting with those recipes...?

If you have a time some day, post them up here - I wouldn't be the only one interested... :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> I'm aiming for UKBFF South Coast in April. So if I see you in finals I'll help you with your tan :laugh:





fitness said:


> ha nice, will do the same  tan / oil :thumb:


On behalf of the males on UK-M I would like to be the first to say

"Pictures, or it never happened"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jeez - you are running fairly lean in the recent pics.....its nuts to see how tiny you are already .....at the start of prep.......

but plzzzz - tricep kick-backs!!!! No wonder your tris lag - that is a total embarrassing movement...tell me it was u taking the pee? lol

get some skull crushers in there lol x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

delts look great


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Just like you - bodyfitness. :thumb:
> 
> As I haven't done a show before I might be on your ears for insider tips all the time! How about starting with those recipes...?
> 
> If you have a time some day, post them up here - I wouldn't be the only one interested... :thumbup1:


aaah ok, good  ask anything, happy to help :bounce: it will be mine 16th show 

definitely will put few here, im not really great cook,but can do something very simple


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> On behalf of the males on UK-M I would like to be the first to say
> 
> "*Pictures, or it never happened*"


haha girls in bikini oil each other :whistling: seen that many times 

you never know, we might arrange something


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> jeez - you are running fairly lean in the recent pics.....its nuts to see how tiny you are already .....at the start of prep.......
> 
> but plzzzz - tricep kick-backs!!!! No wonder your tris lag - that is a total embarrassing movement...tell me it was u taking the pee? lol
> 
> get some skull crushers in there lol x


naah im still fatty, these are old pics, will put recent ones in couple weeks time.

tricep kick-backs, bad choice? :huh:

yeah, used to do skull crushers, will start again


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> naah im still fatty, these are old pics, will put recent ones in couple weeks time.
> 
> tricep kick-backs, bad choice? :huh:
> 
> yeah, used to do skull crushers, will start again


im only taking pee...i'm sure you are well aware that any movement is effective when performed intensley x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> haha girls in bikini oil each other :whistling: seen that many times
> 
> you never know, we might arrange something


I will hold you to that!!

And I do agree, skull crushers will be more effective than kickbacks.

I know a good hybrid version of the bench that you may like too, I'll show you when you come to train at my place.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> im only taking pee...i'm sure you are well aware that any movement is effective when performed intensley x


oh good

doing my best as always


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I will hold you to that!!
> 
> And I do agree, skull crushers will be more effective than kickbacks.
> 
> I know a good hybrid version of the bench that you may like too, I'll show you when you come to train at my place.


ok deal, ill remind you, in case you ''forgot''


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> oh good
> 
> doing my best as always


oh you're such a good girl lol....goodey six shoes


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> ok deal, ill remind you, in case you ''forgot''


More like if I am still awake by the time you finish your 12 hour cardio session. Be cool to see you, Brodie misses you, lee and I just hate you really :tongue:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> aaah ok, good  ask anything, happy to help :bounce: it will be mine 16th show


16th show??! You should be retired by now... :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> 16th show??! You should be retired by now... :lol:


She looks ok for a 45 year old to be fair!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

avena.....i dont mean to draw unessecary attention...incase others notice - but your eh...whole blouse is undone in your avatar!!

you chest area is exposed to the elements and everything.....just maybe sort things with a sturdy safety pin babe x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> More like if I am still awake by the time you finish your 12 hour cardio session. Be cool to see you, Brodie misses you, lee and I just hate you really :tongue:


i do bit less cardio these days, until i start actual prep 

aaawe say hello to Brodie and Lee, you all love me, im sure :bounce: i was like bright light in that dark dungeon (loving myself today :innocent: )


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> 16th show??! You should be retired by now... :lol:


hehe not yet  im still amateur, wanna be PRO :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> She looks ok for a 45 year old to be fair!


whaat? you deserved one huge fat kick :devil2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> (loving myself today :innocent: )


oh i do that too lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> avena.....i dont mean to draw unessecary attention...incase others notice - but your eh...whole blouse is undone in your avatar!!
> 
> you chest area is exposed to the elements and everything.....just maybe sort things with a sturdy safety pin babe x


A bit harsh coming from a man with implied nudity in his avatar...Tickles my imagination to think where your sturdy "safety pin" is! xxx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> A bit harsh coming from a man with implied nudity in his avatar...Tickles my imagination to think where your sturdy "safety pin" is! xxx


haa good point


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> A bit harsh coming from a man with implied nudity in his avatar...Tickles my imagination to think where your sturdy "safety pin" is! xxx


oh i refuse to spam this very professional journal with your expected smutt lol

I am actually wearing a new fabric jumper called translucelene....irs very warm and allows the skin to breath - you are just flashing your norks to get pulses racing pmsl


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> *oh i refuse to spam this very professional journal with your expected smutt* lol
> 
> I am actually wearing a new fabric jumper called translucelene....irs very warm and allows the skin to breath - you are just flashing your norks to get pulses racing pmsl


good man, highly appreciated

coffee and apple time for me


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> i do bit less cardio these days, until i start actual prep
> 
> aaawe say hello to Brodie and Lee, you all love me, im sure :bounce: i was like bright light in that dark dungeon (loving myself today :innocent: )


More like the petulant little chimp causing mischief while we tried to train properly!!!



fitness said:


> whaat? you deserved one huge fat kick :devil2:


Pfft, you don't squat enough to cause me damage - you forget how much bigger than you I am, I'll just eat your foot!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> oh i refuse to spam this very professional journal with your expected smutt lol
> 
> I am actually wearing a new fabric jumper called translucelene....irs very warm and allows the skin to breath - you are just flashing your norks to get pulses racing pmsl


You are not playing my dirty games and for that reason I'm out.

I'll go flash somewhere else!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> More like the petulant little chimp causing mischief while we tried to train properly!!!
> 
> Pfft, you don't squat enough to cause me damage - you forget how much bigger than you I am, I'll just eat your foot!


 

size is not everything


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> size is not everything


Yeah, it's more what you do with whatever size you've got :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> size is not everything





Avena said:


> Yeah, it's more what you do with whatever size you've got :whistling:


Pfft, don't try to school the teacher! Weightlifting, Powerlifting and Strongman is all about the power of the hip drive and explosive force generation - it transcends many boundaries, hobbies and activities to the benefit of all involved ;-)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Yeah, it's more what you do with whatever size you've got :whistling:


mine is very large and painful......................i wish i hadn't trained the large calves as hard lol:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Pfft, don't try to school the teacher! Weightlifting, Powerlifting and Strongman is all about the power of the hip drive and explosive force generation - it transcends many boundaries, hobbies and activities to the benefit of all involved ;-)


you can write book or something about benefits of being weight/powerlifting, heavy, strong and scary or something  :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> mine is very large and painful......................i wish i hadn't trained the large calves as hard lol:lol:


as you said and I quote ''any movement is effective when performed intensely''  theres no other way :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

You are funny Ruta........a pl........that can write LOL


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> You are funny Ruta........a pl........that can write LOL


ay? sorry language difficulties


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> ay? sorry language difficulties


That's jocks for ya!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> That's jocks for ya!!!


dont get that joke :no:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Just like you - bodyfitness. :thumb:
> 
> As I haven't done a show before I might be on your ears for insider tips all the time! How about starting with those recipes...?
> 
> If you have a time some day, post them up here - I wouldn't be the only one interested... :thumbup1:


got one here, it takes bit time but tastes amazing (even with my cooking abilities) 

First layer (bottom): 1 cup bran flakes, half glass fat free yoghurt, 3 spoons lemon juice, 10 splendas

Second layer (yellow one): fat free flavoured milk/yougurt, 5 splendas, gelatine (quantity of gelatine varies depending on size of the milk bottle), banana (or other fruit, depending on milk flavour)

Third layer (red): no added sugar squash (1 litre, already diluted), 4 sachets gelatine, 15 splendas, berries (depends on flavour) 

First layer pretty straight forward, mix all together, put into cake dish, refrigerate for 30 min, second layer: put splendas in small cup, put some hot water,mix well. pour milk into pot also splendas liquid, stir but not too much. put on cooker and heat it, dont allow to boil, once its hot, pour gelatine and mix until melted. leave it until its cool and pour on you cake base. put some fruits and refrigerate until its hardened (~24hours)

Last layer same as second, pour diluted squash into pot, heat, pour gelatine, leave to cool and pour on the second layer, fruits in, fridge for next 24 hours and woohoo cake is done 

no idea how many kcals in there, not much however I wouldnt eat it during prep, especially few weeks before the show 

:bounce:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks aaaamazing! Thanks chick! :bounce:

On the prep I'm counting my calories/macros and on Saturdays will be eating some 200-300 more kcals with more carbs. So that's my cheat day and I'm looking for something healthy, sweet, light that would satisfy my sweet tooth for the rest of the week. This would fit the bill!

This weekend I'm trying sugar-free pavlova. Egg whites,vanilla essence, sweetener, low kcal cream - done! I'll tell if it was tasty


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> That looks aaaamazing! Thanks chick! :bounce:
> 
> On the prep I'm counting my calories/macros and on Saturdays will be eating some 200-300 more kcals with more carbs. So that's my cheat day and I'm looking for something healthy, sweet, light that would satisfy my sweet tooth for the rest of the week. This would fit the bill!
> 
> This weekend I'm trying sugar-free pavlova. Egg whites,vanilla essence, sweetener, low kcal cream - done! I'll tell if it was tasty


i have another one, takes less time, will put bit later. how do you do your pavlova, just mix all together? and what do you normally eat for cheat meal?

im still counting roughly and had one Rafaello yeasterday :devil2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

my idea of a healthy(ish) pudding is a myprotein cookie microwaved, and a skinny cow ice cream chopped up and put on top to melt onto it, my culinary skills leave a lot to be desired, about 400cals and 40g protein lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> my idea of a healthy(ish) pudding is a myprotein cookie microwaved, and a skinny cow ice cream chopped up and put on top to melt onto it, my culinary skills leave a lot to be desired, about 400cals and 40g protein lol


sounds good, but 400 kcals  its like third of my daily intake  how much carbs/fat?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> sounds good, but 400 kcals  its like third of my daily intake  how much carbs/fat?


about 35g carbs and 12g fat,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

1200kcals a day, that must be hard going lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> 1200kcals a day, that must be hard going lol


bit more than that but its ok for now, just started.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I once made a quark and extra light philli chocolate cheesecake before, with choc protein powder and walden farms zero calorie chocolate sauce, base was a proper cheesecake base though, but with your base on that would of been pretty good calorie wise.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> I once made a quark and extra light philli chocolate cheesecake before, with choc protein powder and *walden farms zero calorie chocolate sauce*, base was a proper cheesecake base though, but with your base on that would of been pretty good calorie wise.


ha i have exactly same one

i put it on oat pancakes sometimes, really tasty.

and yeah thats pretty good idea


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, bloody pricey though i couldnt have it regularly


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, bloody pricey though i couldnt have it regularly


how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/66772d1320065796-fatstuff-back-18-stone-imageuploadedbytapatalk1320065783.159719.jpg

theres the link to the pic lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> how much did you pay for it?


cant remember but i remember thinkin how expensive it was


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/66772d1320065796-fatstuff-back-18-stone-imageuploadedbytapatalk1320065783.159719.jpg
> 
> theres the link to the pic lol


wheres the recipe? :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> cant remember but i remember thinkin how expensive it was


i paid £4.29+£2.49 for shipping, not that bad really


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> wheres the recipe? :whistling:


LOL i nicked the recipe off greenspin from here lol, its v basic, quark, philli, whey, sweetener,choc sauce and base cant remember the measures - maybe do a search for greenspin cheesecake lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> i paid £4.29+£2.49 for shipping, not that bad really


lol its still £7 for a bottle of choc sauce, u would pay a quid if it was made with sugar instead of sweeteners


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> i have another one, takes less time, will put bit later. how do you do your pavlova, just mix all together? and what do you normally eat for cheat meal?


Here is the recipe I'm going to follow for pavlova:

Meringue

6 egg whites

1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar (1 mL) (agent to make it more fluffy)

1/2 cup Splenda granular , no calorie artificial sweetener (125 mL)

4 tablespoons water (60 mL)

1 teaspoon lemon juice (5 mL)

4 teaspoons cornstarch (20 mL)

1/2 teaspoon vanilla essence

*1*

Meringue: Put egg whites and cream of tartar in electric mixer, and begin to whip slowly.

*2*

Meanwhile, combine SPLENDA® Granulated sugar, water and lemon juice in a small stainless steel sauce pan. Heat until liquid reaches 175°F (88°C) on a sugar thermometer or until liquid has almost reduced and begins to look "sticky". Slowly pour SPLENDA® mixture into beating egg whites, which should be at a soft peak stage. Add cornstarch, and turn mixer to high. Continue to mix until egg whites are stiff. Do not over-mix!

*3*

On a parchment paper lined baking tray, spread meringue or pipe, to form a bowl, about 10 inches (25 cm) in diameter.

*4*

Bake at 225°F (109°C) for about 1 hour or until it just begins to colour. Leave oven ajar and let cool completely.

That's for 6 servings. One serving should have approx. 30kcal + I will put some 20kcal worth of light whipped cream on top.

I used to have peanut butter sandwiches for cheat days, but I don't like how I feel after eating smth so heavy when tummy is not used to it... Going lighter this time round!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> lol its still £7 for a bottle of choc sauce, u would pay a quid if it was made with sugar instead of sweeteners


well tesco value 1.27  but 43.3g sugar/100gr of sauce, thats just madness  i prefer pay £7 for no added sugar


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Here is the recipe I'm going to follow for pavlova:
> 
> Meringue
> 
> ...


oh wow, that sounds nice, def will manage to make this  :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

now i want something cakey..................why did i look in here:no:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> now i want something cakey..................why did i look in here:no:


yeah why i wonder :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> now i want something cakey..................why did i look in here:no:


you can get great recipes here for cake :rolleye:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yeah why i wonder :whistling:


dont you go wondering too much bro....it can make your balls ache dreadfully lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

shoulders today+couple exercises for quads and hamstrings

and food


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Competitions update

13th May, LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS

13th -15th October, Arnold Classic Europe, Spain (to be confirmed)

20th -21th October, UK British championships, Manchester

thats the plan  16 weeks left, not to worry :blush:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitness said:


> shoulders today+couple exercises for quads and hamstrings
> 
> and food


That looks the most plain borin food I have ever set eyes on


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> That looks the most plain borin food I have ever set eyes on


say what, thats delicious :bounce: im telling you, cooked myself


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

fitness said:


> Competitions update
> 
> 13th May, LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS
> 
> ...


Where will it be held in Manchester? Wouldnt mind coming along to cheer you on:thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ANGLIK said:


> Where will it be held in Manchester? Wouldnt mind coming along to cheer you on:thumbup1:


good  it will be in Manchester's Event City at the Trafford Centre held together with IFBB British Grand Prix


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

fitness said:


> good  it will be in Manchester's Event City at the Trafford Centre held together with IFBB British Grand Prix


I'll be there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> That looks the most plain borin food I have ever set eyes on


ill take ur word for it :mellow: lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> ill take ur word for it :mellow: lol


everything tastes good when youre hungry


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> everything tastes good when youre hungry


yeah! When I start to look forward to opening a tin of tuna, I know the diet has kicked in!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> yeah! When I start to look forward to opening a tin of tuna, I know the diet has kicked in!


ha yeah, same here - 5egg whites and green beans


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When dieting (and when not) a food that I think is awesome is sprouted seed, bean and legumes. Gives the diet nutritional diversity, a variety of textures and flavors, are cheap (especially if you sprout them yourself!) and have a decent volume whilst being low kcal.

I tend to buy them, as I get them for 95p a punnet. At the moment I have radish and sunflower seeds, and the sunflower seeds are lovely and crunch whilst the radish has texture and are spicy! Normally just get alfalfa broccoli mix though...

http://www.skysprouts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=44


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> When dieting (and when not) a food that I think is awesome is sprouted seed, bean and legumes. Gives the diet nutritional diversity, a variety of textures and flavors, are cheap (especially if you sprout them yourself!) and have a decent volume whilst being low kcal.
> 
> I tend to buy them, as I get them for 95p a punnet. At the moment I have radish and sunflower seeds, and the sunflower seeds are lovely and crunch whilst the radish has texture and are spicy! Normally just get alfalfa broccoli mix though...
> 
> http://www.skysprouts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=44


That's not food!!!!! Lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> That's not food!!!!! Lol


That post was just for you Fatstauff!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> When dieting (and when not) a food that I think is awesome is sprouted seed, bean and legumes. Gives the diet nutritional diversity, a variety of textures and flavors, are cheap (especially if you sprout them yourself!) and have a decent volume whilst being low kcal.
> 
> I tend to buy them, as I get them for 95p a punnet. At the moment I have radish and sunflower seeds, and the sunflower seeds are lovely and crunch whilst the radish has texture and are spicy! Normally just get alfalfa broccoli mix though...
> 
> http://www.skysprouts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=44


oh well, looks good, will check them, especially as you say when it comes to variety


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

16 weeks until first competition, diet 

*Meal 1 (Breakfast)*

5 Fish oil caps, 10gr BCAA, 10gr L-glutamine, 5gr Amino acids

5 Egg whites, 2 Egg yolk, half avocado

Black Coffee

*Meal 2*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr chicken, 100gr Green beans (boiled)

*Meal 3*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr Chicken, 100gr Broccoli (boiled)

*Meal 4 *

(pre-workout) 5gr L-Carnitine, 20gr Super pump, 2gr Creatine

50gr oat pancakes, 5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

(post workout)	30gr Amino acids

*Meal 5*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr Tuna salad (Tuna, red onion, parsley, tspoon low fat mayo)

*Meal 6*

125gr quark, 100gr blueberries, casein

roughly Protein 200gr, Fat 40gr, Carbs 60gr, Kcals 1420


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG! You're a tough one, girl! :surrender:

Where do you go from that diet or do you continue it right up until comp + cardio? x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Diet looks really nice! Out of interest, what strength are the fish oil caps? And do you add the kcals from them into your macros?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> OMG! You're a tough one, girl! :surrender:
> 
> Where do you go from that diet or do you continue it right up until comp + cardio? x


It gets better every week  this is for this week and next week, week 14 will put salmon meal. i still eat blueberries or cherries  I dont do much cardio at the moment, just twice a week, looking to buy treadmill so I can do cardio every morning :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Diet looks really nice! Out of interest, what strength are the fish oil caps? And do you add the kcals from them into your macros?


thanx  fish oil 1000mg with EPA and DHA, yes I add them into calculation thats why I have quite high fat in diet at the mo


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you eat more than me :wacko: i really need to work on my diet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> you eat more than me :wacko: i really need to work on my diet


Are u kidding?? U should be eating double that lol!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Are u kidding?? U should be eating double that lol!!


i know mate its silly. diets my biggest weakness


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> you eat more than me :wacko: i really need to work on my diet


really? eat more man  thats amount of meal for person size 6 :bounce:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont think i could do it clean and im scared of getting fat :tongue:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

fitness said:


> It gets better every week  this is for this week and next week, week 14 will put salmon meal. i still eat blueberries or cherries  I dont do much cardio at the moment, just twice a week, looking to buy treadmill so I can do cardio every morning :bounce:


Nevyk?lis Labas rytas!!vis dar valgo Liuanian saldaini? mes!!ir apgaul?s visi su mityba, j?s tiesiog nukopijuoti ir ?klijuoti iš Flex Mag dont worry i papratimas niekam ...

ps Il send you the treadmill number over just looking for it!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Nevyk?lis Labas rytas!!vis dar valgo Liuanian saldaini? mes!!ir apgaul?s visi su mityba, j?s tiesiog nukopijuoti ir ?klijuoti iš Flex Mag dont worry i papratimas niekam ...
> 
> ps Il send you the treadmill number over just looking for it!


haha you  im done with sweets already, very focused on diet now

promises promises, wont believe until i get


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

clarkey said:


> Nevyk?lis Labas rytas!!vis dar valgo Liuanian saldaini? mes!!ir apgaul?s visi su mityba, j?s tiesiog nukopijuoti ir ?klijuoti iš Flex Mag dont worry i papratimas niekam ...
> 
> ps Il send you the treadmill number over just looking for it!


Tai geras dalykas, kad ši? dien? ir amžius, jums nereikia reikia sugeb?ti kalb?ti lietuviškai, kad gal?t? kalb?ti lietuviškai.  Or we'd all be tearing our hair out wondering what you could posible be saying...


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Tai geras dalykas, kad ši? dien? ir amžius, jums nereikia reikia sugeb?ti kalb?ti lietuviškai, kad gal?t? kalb?ti lietuviškai.  Or we'd all be tearing our hair out wondering what you could posible be saying...


Mate you are clearly cheating as you have been using google translate unlike us Lituanian's  (know what i mean Ruta my favourite sis!!)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had bigger poo's than all the food in that diet!!!

But you are teeny tiny!

Eezy1 you need to man up and chow down son, train hard and you won't get fat


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Tai geras dalykas, kad ši? dien? ir amžius, jums nereikia reikia sugeb?ti kalb?ti lietuviškai, kad gal?t? kalb?ti lietuviškai.  Or we'd all be tearing our hair out wondering what you could posible be saying...


I think I will start post in lithuanian, easy for me


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Mate you are clearly cheating as you have been using google translate unlike us Lituanian's  (know what i mean Ruta my favourite sis!!)


sure my lithuanian bro Jonas


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I've had bigger poo's than all the food in that diet!!!
> 
> But you are teeny tiny!
> 
> Eezy1 you need to man up and chow down son, train hard and you won't get fat


oh noo, no ****ty posts in my journal  thats just enough i think, did legs yesterday so at least got my appetite back


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> did legs yesterday so at least got my appetite back


Did you squat?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Did you squat?


yep, the way you advised-front squats with raised heels. back felt bit funny, did without belt and today my legs killing me  good feeling, will post leg workout stats bit later :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ahh good stuff, a good solution to the quads without a doubt!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

clarkey said:


> Mate you are clearly cheating as you have been using google translate unlike us Lituanian's  (know what i mean Ruta my favourite sis!!)


Cheating, lol? I don't speak Lithuanian, so google translate is essential. :whistling:

Edit: Addition of smiley to make sure our humors aren't lost in translation.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ahh good stuff, a good solution to the quads without a doubt!


yeah it is, just wondering why my back feels funny unlike when I do normal squats


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

preworkout meal, oat pancakes


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

fitness said:


> I think I will start post in lithuanian, easy for me


This is fine, as long as you're going to come and sit next to me on the sofa and translate!? 

I'm enjoying following this journal:thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatmatt79 said:


> This is fine, as long as you're going to come and sit next to me on the sofa and translate!?
> 
> I'm enjoying following this journal:thumb:


why, you dont have google?  its fun 

wooohooo my journal makes people happy :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Legs done on tuesday, and today walk like old lady  i guess good job done :bounce:

*Front squats raised heels*

Empty bar 20kg 1 x 20, 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 1 x 15, 40kg 1 x 10, 35kg 1 x 15

*Standing Hamstring Curl*

9kg 1 x 15, 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 14kg 1 x 10

*Leg press, 3 feet position*,

30kg 1 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6

70kg 1 x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8

80kg 1 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6

30kg 1 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10

*Fully bent legs extensions*

18 kg 1 x 20, 22kg 1 x 15, 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 27kg 1 x 12, 22kg 1 x 15

"*Good morning*"

Empty bar 20kg 1 x 20, 25kg 1 x 15, 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 1 x 10, 30kg 1 x 15

*Deep Hack squats (feet wide position)*

20 kg 1 x 20, 30 kg 1 x 15, 40 kg 1 x 10, 45kg 1 x 10, 40 kg 1 x 15, 30 kg 1 x 20

*Cable leg fully extended with toes out kick raises*

5kg 1 x 15, 7kg 2 x 12, 9kg 1 x 5, 7kg 2 x 15, 5kg 1 x 20

*Supported and weighted single leg sit ups to the side*

1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

*Laying on the stomach butt clenching toes out bent legs raises*

1 x 20, 2 x 30, 1 x 40, 1 x 20


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

fitness said:


> why, you dont have google?  its fun
> 
> wooohooo my journal makes people happy :bounce:


Why would I want google on the sofa with me!? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

"leg press 3 feet position"

ok so you have 3 feet???? lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> "leg press 3 feet position"
> 
> ok so you have 3 feet???? lol


haha  blame goes on my poor language skills 

i meant 3 positions-feet together, feet shoulder width apart and wide apart


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> haha  blame goes on my poor language skills
> 
> i meant 3 positions-feet together, feet shoulder width apart and wide apart


can u get them really really wide? lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> can u get them really really wide? lol


sure easy


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> sure easy


I am wincing at that! But I know, I know the stretching helps your 'cuts' if that what you wanna call this.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> sure easy


no - wider lol xx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I am wincing at that! But I know, I know the stretching helps your 'cuts' if that what you wanna call this.


yes, its all about cuts


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Phew...good nothing much has happened here during my absence ( apart from boys being naughty). BT internet man cut my connection off by mistake and left. :cursing:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Phew...good nothing much has happened here during my absence ( apart from boys being naughty). BT internet man cut my connection off by mistake and left. :cursing:


hehe yeah, they always like that 

not much going on really, time to start to do cardio i think, looking to buy treadmill so i can do cardio early morning and will do some pics next week. fattiness still rules here :whistling:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> fattiness still rules here :whistling:




:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> View attachment 73993
> 
> 
> :lol:


haha thats the spirit  I watched my videos from previous comps, bit motivated myself


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> haha thats the spirit  I watched my videos from previous comps, bit motivated myself


Yeah, I have pictures of IFBB pros on all food cupbords - keeps me out


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Yeah, I have pictures of IFBB pros on all food cupbords - keeps me out


and what in the sweets area? or you dont have one?  i have silly habit, my sis says that silly, i buy chocs and other goodies and stock them in the food cupboard, i know i cant eat them and I wouldnt but for some reason i have that need to buy them :whistling: my guests love me when im on diet


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> and what in the sweets area? or you dont have one?  i have silly habit, my sis says that silly, i buy chocs and other goodies and stock them in the food cupboard, i know i cant eat them and I wouldnt but for some reason i have that need to buy them :whistling: my guests love me when im on diet


Can I come round! I'll help clean you out

Edit: That sounds really rude :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Can I come round! I'll help clean you out
> 
> Edit: That sounds really rude :whistling:


it does actually

ill bring some when i come to visit your gym :thumbup1:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> preworkout meal, oat pancakes


Koks receptas, Ruta?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Can I come round! I'll help clean you out
> 
> Edit: That sounds really rude :whistling:


my little girl has a cupboard like that.................she's err.................missing a whole bag of jelly snakes.............

little fukers made me eat them......they have "powers"


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> Koks receptas, Ruta?


5 kiausiniu baltymai, puodelis smulkiu avizu, 15 saldikliu, biski druskos, 5 dziovintos slyvos  is username'o matau kad is ten pat esam 

translation, my precious pancakes recipe: 5 whites, mug of oats, 15 splenda, bit of salt, 5 prunes


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> my little girl has a cupboard like that.................she's err.................missing a whole bag of jelly snakes.............
> 
> little fukers made me eat them......they have "powers"


hehe  greedy

btw very nice pic profile pic of yours


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> hehe  greedy
> 
> btw very nice pic profile pic of yours


I agree, big guns isn't it?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> and what in the sweets area? or you dont have one?  i have silly habit, my sis says that silly, i buy chocs and other goodies and stock them in the food cupboard, i know i cant eat them and I wouldnt but for some reason i have that need to buy them :whistling: my guests love me when im on diet


YOU DO WHAT??!! No, no - no sweets in my house - I would eat it all at one go! You have some willpower girl! mg:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> hehe  greedy
> 
> btw very nice pic profile pic of yours


thank u Ruta, i get to see her whenever i like too she's a little hunni lol - i changed settings now so only my ukm friends can see profile and any albums so i will put albums back in


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> YOU DO WHAT??!! No, no - no sweets in my house - I would eat it all at one go! You have some willpower girl! mg:


i know  bit crazy

i know i cant eat them and i wont, i prepare burgers, pastas and other delicious meals for my family while i boil my chicken  and we all good, at least they dont feel under the pressure they have to hide all that from me :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> thank u Ruta, i get to see her whenever i like too she's a little hunni lol - i changed settings now so only my ukm friends can see profile and any albums so i will put albums back in


aawe thats nice, how old is she? 

yeah, get mick back


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> 5 kiausiniu baltymai, puodelis smulkiu avizu, 15 saldikliu, biski druskos, 5 dziovintos slyvos  is username'o matau kad is ten pat esam
> 
> translation, my precious pancakes recipe: 5 whites, mug of oats, 15 splenda, bit of salt, 5 prunes


ten pat ten pat ir irgi is ten pat buvusio intern kacioku saito esi matyta ir girdeta

tai reiskias i sudeti ieina avizos bet iskepus pavadinimas grikiu blynai?  reiks pabandyt


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> aawe thats nice, how old is she?
> 
> yeah, get mick back


she's 4 (with a 35 year old brain and attitude lol)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> ten pat ten pat ir irgi is ten pat buvusio intern kacioku saito esi matyta ir girdeta
> 
> tai reiskias i sudeti ieina avizos bet iskepus pavadinimas grikiu blynai?  reiks pabandyt


aik aik, idomu net pasidare, daug kur reiskiausi tai net neisivaizduoju is kurio  o kurioj vietoj cia saloj esi? jo panasiai, sumeti viska i kruva, suplaki ir kepi-ta net ir as sugebu  ir vis netaip nuobodu kaip tik kose kapot


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> she's 4 (with a 35 year old brain and attitude lol)


 and all that taken from dad or mum? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> and all that taken from dad or mum? :whistling: :lol:


I'm blaming the ex lol

(shes got my guns though lol)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'm blaming the ex lol
> 
> (shes got my guns though lol)


smart and strong, sounds familiar  :lol: :bounce: shell do well


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> smart and strong, sounds familiar  :lol: :bounce: shell do well


you have a nasty side fitness.....it's subtle but it;'s there pmsl


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> aik aik, idomu net pasidare, daug kur reiskiausi tai net neisivaizduoju is kurio  o kurioj vietoj cia saloj esi? jo panasiai, sumeti viska i kruva, suplaki ir kepi-ta net ir as sugebu  ir vis netaip nuobodu kaip tik kose kapot


tai kad turbut ir is vieno ir is kito

as pats dabar lt,o saloj tik veikla siokia tokia

jo tas pats per ta pati atsibosta sugalvoji visokiu naujoviu.panasius blynus ir as kepu tik mano labiau gal pries miega ne pries trefke  2 kiausiniu baltymai, pora kausu whey, biski vandens - viena dideli blyna iskepu tada ant virsaus dar uzpila pasidarau is whey, riesutu sviesto ir vandens,skanu


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> tai kad turbut ir is vieno ir is kito
> 
> as pats dabar lt,o saloj tik veikla siokia tokia
> 
> jo tas pats per ta pati atsibosta sugalvoji visokiu naujoviu.panasius blynus ir as kepu tik mano labiau gal pries miega ne pries trefke  2 kiausiniu baltymai, pora kausu whey, biski vandens - viena dideli blyna iskepu tada ant virsaus dar uzpila pasidarau is whey, riesutu sviesto ir vandens,skanu


vis bandau atgamint kas toks busi :whistling: oo geras receptelis, reiks ir man pabandyt, as tai pries trefke tik valgau, uzdeciau carbu nakciai ir atsikelciau kaip chamiakas


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you have a nasty side fitness.....it's subtle but it;'s there pmsl


i guess everybody does, some more some less


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

finals 2011


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LitLift said:


> tai kad turbut ir is vieno ir is kito
> 
> as pats dabar lt,o saloj tik veikla siokia tokia
> 
> jo tas pats per ta pati atsibosta sugalvoji visokiu naujoviu.panasius blynus ir as kepu tik mano labiau gal pries miega ne pries trefke  2 kiausiniu baltymai, pora kausu whey, biski vandens - viena dideli blyna iskepu tada ant virsaus dar uzpila pasidarau is whey, riesutu sviesto ir vandens,skanu


All I got is whey!! Lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's a shame to see someone let themselves go like that

Or is nail polish that heavy?

Joking aside, subscribed as I may not be able to copy your will power but I'm going to try and copy parts of your diet, and to think I only take 3 fish oil softgels a day as the bottle do not exceed that dose.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It's a shame to see someone let themselves go like that
> 
> Or is nail polish that heavy?
> 
> Joking aside, subscribed as I may not be able to copy your will power but I'm going to try and copy parts of your diet, and to think I only take 3 fish oil softgels a day as the bottle do not exceed that dose.


haha i know, let myself bit too much, put 17kg in 2 weeks, some nice eating was going on 

aah i dont believe what they write on the bottle :whistling: i need good fats


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> All I got is whey!! Lol


clarkey might help you, he is my lithuanian bro


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitness said:


> put 17kg in 2 weeks, some nice eating was going on


Wow thats a LOT of weight in a little time


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow thats a LOT of weight in a little time


im good at bulking :blush:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Litift.....If that is your back in the avatar.......it's a good one fella


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

great video - i was at the qualifier of the girl that was runner up

need to catch the midland qualifier this year


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> great video - i was at the qualifier of the girl that was runner up
> 
> need to catch the midland qualifier this year


thanks 

yeah, you should last year, would have seen the winner  but yeah, usually its good show. last year there wasnt enough tickets for everybody, alot of people were queuing outside and even didnt get in


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> thanks
> 
> yeah, you should last year, would have seen the winner  but yeah, usually its good show. last year there wasnt enough tickets for everybody, alot of people were queuing outside and even didnt get in


i'll make sure i get mine early this year then


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i'll make sure i get mine early this year then


last year they changed the venue, usually it was held in Alexander theatre and last year was in Bham conservatoire thats why so many people had no chance to get in as the venue is way smaller; now its TBA but yeah, id get tickets in advance


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

fitness said:


> last year they changed the venue, usually it was held in Alexander theatre and last year was in Bham conservatoire thats why so many people had no chance to get in as the venue is way smaller; now its TBA but yeah, id get tickets in advance


let me know when you have tcket for shows.... will buy some.

also i'm not brown nosing or anything but, i personally think you were the best there :cool2:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> vis bandau atgamint kas toks busi :whistling: oo geras receptelis, reiks ir man pabandyt, as tai pries trefke tik valgau, uzdeciau carbu nakciai ir atsikelciau kaip chamiakas


tractor geras geras sitas.turiu dar nalesniku su varske,jogurto,avizu sausainiu,picos bodybuildinius receptus kai prireiks duok zinot


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> tractor geras geras sitas.turiu dar nalesniku su varske,jogurto,avizu sausainiu,picos bodybuildinius receptus kai prireiks duok zinot


haa tractor, aisku tada  nalesniku   pasiilgau gero lietuvisko bazaro  haa jo butinai, dabar dar tik isokau i dieta tai kaip ir normali pradzia, jau kai stoga des raut tai tada reiks isradingo ko nors

o cia rimtai tavo nugara avatare?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

barrettmma said:


> let me know when you have tcket for shows.... will buy some.
> 
> also i'm not brown nosing or anything but, i personally think you were the best there :cool2:


will do 

thank you, will be better :bounce: well will try


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes bring cake and sweets with you and you may not get teased so much, well, not until I finish the food anyway!!!


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> haa tractor, aisku tada  nalesniku   pasiilgau gero lietuvisko bazaro  haa jo butinai, dabar dar tik isokau i dieta tai kaip ir normali pradzia, jau kai stoga des raut tai tada reiks isradingo ko nors
> 
> o cia rimtai tavo nugara avatare?


nalesnikas cia gal lenkiskas?  ten juos galima ir dietoj praktiskai,ryziu miltai,kiausiniu baltymai,varske,riestuai,razinos,proteinas-viskas galima tokia bus po 16 savaiciu


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> nalesnikas cia gal lenkiskas?  ten juos galima ir dietoj praktiskai,ryziu miltai,kiausiniu baltymai,varske,riestuai,razinos,proteinas-viskas galima tokia bus po 16 savaiciu


joo, sitas tai po varzybu eis, pas mane dienoj 1400kcal daba ir razinoms riesutams jau big no no


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Yes bring cake and sweets with you and you may not get teased so much, well, not until I finish the food anyway!!!


yeah i know you already, probably few minutes and then here you go again


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> yeah i know you already, probably few minutes and then here you go again


Ha ha if you didn't swing around like a monkey or have a big penguin bum ad fat belly from yo much food over x-mas I wouldn't be able to tease you. :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha if you didn't swing around like a monkey or have a big penguin bum ad fat belly from yo much food over x-mas I wouldn't be able to tease you. :thumb:


not a fatty but i still swing around  you can tell me gyms gossips then


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> not a fatty but i still swing around  you can tell me gyms gossips then


OK will do, lots of things have happened as you can probably imagine.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kat? atsis?do ant tatamio, myl?ti j? genitalijas

i just want to join in lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

errr..................what did i say?

google translate is probably plop


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> kat? atsis?do ant tatamio, myl?ti j? genitalijas
> 
> i just want to join in lol


what you on about?  :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> what you on about?  :lol:


what did it say????

cmon im in suspenders


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> errr..................what did i say?
> 
> google translate is probably plop


you said something about cat sitting on the mat and loving its genitals 

yeah, google translate is really bad  but lithuanian language very complex so no wonder google translates very inaccurate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitness said:


> you said something about cat sitting on the mat and* loving its genitals*


you are a sick woman.....

Thats not going to feed me on Lithuanian holiday - is it? :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you are a sick woman.....
> 
> Thats not going to feed me on Lithuanian holiday - is it? :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


im just translating :innocent: that was your sentence


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitness said:


> joo, sitas tai po varzybu eis, pas mane dienoj 1400kcal daba ir razinoms riesutams jau big no no


visa likusi dieta tik ant dietos?  numirciau


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> visa likusi dieta tik ant dietos?  numirciau


 po varzybu pavalgiau :whistling: o dabar atidarom sezona tai jau ttenka


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Back-Biceps workout plan, (I have some funny faces there  )

pics not recent


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny faces are a required part of good exercise form Ruta - good to see you have that covered


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

aw those ickle guns are just soooo cute.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Funny faces are a required part of good exercise form Ruta - good to see you have that covered


like cum faces only not as sexy lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> aw those ickle guns are just soooo cute.....


  just about the right size


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> just about the right size


Nice delts too btw - they pop out nicely!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Week 15 diet

Havent started daily cardio sessions yet, so sometimes skip meal 5 or replace it with protein drink


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have a pint with meal 5?? :sneaky2:

:lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

wait a moment...with meals 2 and 3 as well!!!

Ruta, Ruta...:no:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Do you have a pint with meal 5?? :sneaky2:
> 
> :lol:


 haha  yeah, i love lager lol

I take l-glutamine and BCAA in powder, cant swallow so many huge tabs and powder tastes really ugly, so i drop couple vitamin c (sugarfree of course), it makes bit better :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> wait a moment...with meals 2 and 3 as well!!!
> 
> Ruta, Ruta...:no:


 :lol: Ruta drunk 'hiccup' :wacko:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> I take l-glutamine and BCAA in powder, cant swallow so many huge tabs and powder tastes really ugly, so i drop couple vitamin c (sugarfree of course), it makes bit better :bounce:


Whatever you say darling... :rolleye:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Whatever you say darling... :rolleye:


 :whistling: Ill make ''pint'' prep video, especially for you :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

:lol: You two gals are funny :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> :lol: You two gals are funny :lol:


for now  speak to us in let say 12 weeks time :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> for now  speak to us in let say 12 weeks time :whistling:


Am not that stupid - will start avoiding the journals of anyone and everyone in pre-contest mode from about the four weeks to contest point. Learned that lesson many times :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am not that stupid - will start avoiding the journals of anyone and everyone in pre-contest mode from about the four weeks to contest point. Learned that lesson many times :lol:


i may do the opposite :rolleye: - could be a new online sport called prep baiting


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i may do the opposite :rolleye: - could be a new online sport called prep baiting


Here speaketh the bravest of men... just be damn careful, lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> i may do the opposite :rolleye: - could be a new online sport called prep baiting


 :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

would it be mean to post pics of cakes throughout? :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> for now  speak to us in let say 12 weeks time :whistling:


3 weeks out and i will be pulling rutas hair out in chunks, while screaming biatch! and trying claw her eyes out at the same time.

If you get us blow-up pool and some oil, might be even worth watching! :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> would it be mean to post pics of cakes throughout? :lol:


that has huge fat 0 affect on me really  you can bring it to my house, I wont eat it :no:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> 3 weeks out and i will be pulling rutas hair out in chunks, while screaming biatch! and trying claw her eyes out at the same time.
> 
> If you get us blow-up pool and some oil, might be even worth watching! :lol:


haha i bet theyd love it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> 3 weeks out and i will be pulling rutas hair out in chunks, while screaming biatch! and trying claw her eyes out at the same time.
> 
> If you get us blow-up pool and some oil, might be even worth watching! :lol:


I must admit that does sound pretty interesting...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> 3 weeks out and i will be pulling rutas hair out in chunks, while screaming biatch! and trying claw her eyes out at the same time.
> 
> If you get us blow-up pool and some oil, might be even worth watching! :lol:


Can I have an invite to this? I'll be in charge of the oil


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitness said:


> Week 15 diet
> 
> Havent started daily cardio sessions yet, so sometimes skip meal 5 or replace it with protein drink


I'll take breakfast No1, meals 2&3 two servings of pre workout v1 meal 5 and meal6v1 but what's for dinner?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'll take breakfast No1, meals 2&3 two servings of pre workout v1 meal 5 and meal6v1 but what's for dinner?


eeerm that would be tuna salad


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Can I have an invite to this? I'll be in charge of the oil


be our guest 

jeeez change that creepy avatar


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> be our guest
> 
> jeeez change that creepy avatar


Excellent, I'll lock the door so no other men can watch - you are safe with me:w00t:

What avatar? This one:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Excellent, I'll lock the door so no other men can watch - you are safe with me:w00t:
> 
> What avatar? This one:


FFS!! No need to shout! :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Excellent, I'll lock the door so no other men can watch - you are safe with me:w00t:
> 
> What avatar? This one:


would you stop already :cursing:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> FFS!! No need to shout! :lol:


i know, this is just mean, trashing my precious journal with ugly scary faces :huh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> i know, this is just mean, trashing my precious journal with ugly scary faces :huh:


Could be worse, I could have put a picture of my ugly mug on here! You should feel lucky!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Could be worse, I could have put a picture of my ugly mug on here! You should feel lucky!


you dont deserve compliments but seen your mug dozens of times, not ugly at all but very mean


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> you dont deserve compliments but seen your mug dozens of times, not ugly at all but very mean


That was almost a half compliment then, but then again it is coming from someone who spends half thier workout bending in unnatural ways or swining like a monkey! :tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> That was almost a half compliment then, but then again it is coming from someone who spends half thier workout bending in unnatural ways or swining like a monkey! :tongue:


 once again that very important part of my unique training


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just checking back through this thread, your diet really does look very decent to me - out of curiosity, do you work with a nutritionist or did you come up with that plan yourself?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just checking back through this thread, your diet really does look very decent to me - out of curiosity, do you work with a nutritionist or did you come up with that plan yourself?


my bf did it for me, hes geneticist and also got few nutrition and PT certs so all knowledge comes from him and internet  usually I change my diet dependently how my body reacts to it, especially last weeks before comps


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> my bf did it for me, hes geneticist and also got few nutrition and PT certs so all knowledge comes from him and internet  usually I change my diet dependently how my body reacts to it, especially last weeks before comps


Well its bang on imo, and a really good job. I have a biochem background but am hoping in a couple of years to do a masters degree in nutrigenomics (gene-diet interaction) over in the states... if all goes well will be moving there with my partner late this year/early next (she comes from the US). Also plan on getting certified as a dietician at some point too.

Am always interested in how people on here construct their diets, especially the really good ones... will be interested to see how you tweak it as the contest gets closer.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Well its bang on imo, and a really good job. I have a biochem background but am hoping in a couple of years to do a masters degree in nutrigenomics (gene-diet interaction) over in the states... if all goes well will be moving there with my partner late this year/early next (she comes from the US). Also plan on getting certified as a dietician at some point too.
> 
> Am always interested in how people on here construct their diets, especially the really good ones... will be interested to see how you tweak it as the contest gets closer.


my background has nothing to do with sports whatsoever so i have to learn alot, he works at sangers institute, you into genetics so you might know it and he was doing all my diets for last 6 years and we been changing them alot until we'll find best one  , my body is very stubborn, im going onto good condition on very low kcal and manage to put weight on very quickly and not even eating junk or sweets, just very sensitive to carbs. so will see how it goes, dont want to cut too extreme as last season-passed out couple times in the gym  and at some point was bit too skinny, lost quite alot muscle so to get into condition and keep muscle mass big science here 

where about you moviing to USA?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting background on the diet construction. You can tell that you and your bf really know what you are doing and how your body reacts to the food now. Great stuff.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fitness said:


> my bf did it for me, hes geneticist and also got few nutrition and PT certs so all knowledge comes from him and internet  usually I change my diet dependently how my body reacts to it, especially last weeks before comps


Does he do freelance work ?? ie would he sort plans out for others for payment ????


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Interesting background on the diet construction. You can tell that you and your bf really know what you are doing and how your body reacts to the food now. Great stuff.


i know how to build road and mix good asphalt concrete :whistling: and all this dieting, muscle building was whole new thing so I learn as I go, and really enjoy when that actually works


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Does he do freelance work ?? ie would he sort plans out for others for payment ????


he used to do it while ago when he was working as PT, but now works on few major projects so doesnt have any much time for other things


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> once again that very important part of my unique training


This is very true! Seems to do the trick though and its not like you steal all of my weight plates so keeps me happy!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> This is very true! Seems to do the trick though and its not like you steal all of my weight plates so keeps me happy!!!


cheeky  well at least i dont get embarrassment like adam haha put as many as possible and not able to stand up, classic failure :laugh: and yeah, i was "impressed"


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> cheeky  well at least i dont get embarrassment like adam haha put as many as possible and not able to stand up, classic failure :laugh: and yeah, i was "impressed"


AHAHAHAHA I forgot about that!!!

It was so funny, I watched his face as he was watching you train near the powerlifters squatting, then he dies that on a machine! Epic Fail!!!

He normally just admitted defeat with us lot being so skinny in comparison, then it was "Oh no, a pretty lady, I had better try to make myself look Alpha"


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> AHAHAHAHA I forgot about that!!!
> 
> It was so funny, I watched his face as he was watching you train near the powerlifters squatting, then he dies that on a machine! Epic Fail!!!
> 
> He normally just admitted defeat with us lot being so skinny in comparison, then it was "Oh no, a pretty lady, I had better try to make myself look Alpha"


i thought he broke his knees actually  he jumped on Hack on someones left weight, i was like ''thats quite alot.. and hes ''naaah easy  '' and then boom, cant stand up and cant get out of the machine, and gym full of people made his embarrassment even worse  he never talked to me ever since :mellow:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> i thought he broke his knees actually  he jumped on Hack on someones left weight, i was like ''thats quite alot.. and hes ''naaah easy  '' and then boom, cant stand up and cant get out of the machine, and gym full of people made his embarrassment even worse  he never talked to me ever since :mellow:


It's your fault really, we would have just taken the **** for him using a machine and hiding from us when it was squat day - he needed to show off infront of you (actually i think you squat more than he did anyway, nice guy though).

I just remember hearing the bang of the weights and seeing him crawl out of the machine - and I also remember seeing your face trying not to laugh to yourself when you were walking away from him.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

I can see lots of people talking about your interesting diet, but i cant find it?

little help anyone? im probably being really thick here and missing it somewhere obvious!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

dazc said:


> I can see lots of people talking about your interesting diet, but i cant find it?
> 
> little help anyone? im probably being really thick here and missing it somewhere obvious!


page 15 and 21  and few recipes in between


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> It's your fault really, we would have just taken the **** for him using a machine and *hiding from us when it was squat day* - he needed to show off infront of you (actually i think you squat more than he did anyway, nice guy though).
> 
> I just remember hearing the bang of the weights and seeing him crawl out of the machine - and I also remember seeing your face trying not to laugh to yourself when you were walking away from him.


haha he did that quite often lol  I wouldnt laugh that was cruel already


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> my background has nothing to do with sports whatsoever so i have to learn alot, he works at sangers institute, you into genetics so you might know it and he was doing all my diets for last 6 years and we been changing them alot until we'll find best one  , my body is very stubborn, im going onto good condition on very low kcal and manage to put weight on very quickly and not even eating junk or sweets, just very sensitive to carbs. so will see how it goes, dont want to cut too extreme as last season-passed out couple times in the gym  and at some point was bit too skinny, lost quite alot muscle so to get into condition and keep muscle mass big science here
> 
> where about you moviing to USA?


Wow, your partner must be a brainbox... sangers are well regarded for high level work on the genome project... very cool (to a nerd like me  ).

Yes, optimal diet is very personal, and many 'diet experts' don't appreciate the significance of different gene polymorphisms and that there really isn't a one-size-fits all diet for everyone. Is kind more than just some people like some diets, there's also a big effect from activity... I look at as a triangle of diet-activity-genetics, and all influence each other.

Anyway enough nerdy talk... my gal has lived most of her life in the hot and steamy south (south carolina), and that's probably where we'll go... although we may explore other places. Is still a way off happening because of cráp with money, but hopefully in twelve months we'll be there 

This is a good journal Ruta, will keep following and bothering you from time to time


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, your partner must be a brainbox... sangers are well regarded for high level work on the genome project... very cool (to a nerd like me  ).
> 
> Yes, optimal diet is very personal, and many 'diet experts' don't appreciate the significance of different gene polymorphisms and that there really isn't a one-size-fits all diet for everyone. Is kind more than just some people like some diets, there's also a big effect from activity... I look at as a triangle of diet-activity-genetics, and all influence each other.
> 
> ...


I lived not a million miles from there previously, I was in North Florida in the sticks.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, your partner must be a brainbox... sangers are well regarded for high level work on the genome project... very cool (to a nerd like me  ).
> 
> Yes, optimal diet is very personal, and many 'diet experts' don't appreciate the significance of different gene polymorphisms and that there really isn't a one-size-fits all diet for everyone. Is kind more than just some people like some diets, there's also a big effect from activity... I look at as a triangle of diet-activity-genetics, and all influence each other.
> 
> ...


that triangle idea of yours makes a good sense really, thats interesting and useful subject and good luck with masters search  actually i was very skinny when i was teen, i did gymnastics for 7 years and never had problems with weight etc, remember girls at gymnastics schools always were told to drop few kgs otherwise wont be allowed to compete unlike me, i was always under required weight. then had an accident at school,head injury, went to hospital for 6 months on bed, zero activity and gained double weight. had loads of meds, hormone systems was really messed up and now having problems with controlling weight etc., so as you say all matters.

south carolina, nice  i went to california couple times, loved there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> that triangle idea of yours makes a good sense really, thats interesting and useful subject and good luck with masters search  actually i was very skinny when i was teen, i did gymnastics for 7 years and never had problems with weight etc, remember girls at gymnastics schools always were told to drop few kgs otherwise wont be allowed to compete unlike me, i was always under required weight. then had an accident at school,head injury, went to hospital for 6 months on bed, zero activity and gained double weight. had loads of meds, hormone systems was really messed up and now having problems with controlling weight etc., so as you say all matters.
> 
> south carolina, nice  i went to california couple times, loved there


Wow that sounds like some serious injury. You say you have issues controlling weight but you sure hide any problems well... if ever there was an example of overcoming a difficulty by dedication then its you! Had you not had that accident, would you have progressed further at gymnastics do you think?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> that triangle idea of yours makes a good sense really, thats interesting and useful subject and good luck with masters search  actually i was very skinny when i was teen, i did gymnastics for 7 years and never had problems with weight etc, remember girls at gymnastics schools always were told to drop few kgs otherwise wont be allowed to compete unlike me, i was always under required weight. then had an accident at school,head injury, went to hospital for 6 months on bed, zero activity and gained double weight. had loads of meds, hormone systems was really messed up and now having problems with controlling weight etc., so as you say all matters.
> 
> south carolina, nice  i went to california couple times, loved there


California is nice, not been for ten years or so but wanna go back... is where my mod buddy Hacks is and I need to buy that man a beer!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow that sounds like some serious injury. You say you have issues controlling weight but you sure hide any problems well... if ever there was an example of overcoming a difficulty by dedication then its you! Had you not had that accident, would you have progressed further at gymnastics do you think?


  i was 43kg before accident and after rehab i was 84kg, joined the gym to lose that weight. doctors told me i never will do any sort of sports, but what they know  I fell off the balance beam and landed on my head during one of the prep for comps and after accident was kicked out of national team so there my carrier as gymnast was over, was planning to go to uni and be gymnastics trainer, that was the plan  i was working quite hard with weights, as used to at gymnast school so lost first 20kg in few months then my first personal trainer came up with idea of me competing in fitness  cant wait london 2012 gymnastics


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> i was 43kg before accident and after rehab i was 84kg, joined the gym to lose that weight. doctors told me i never will do any sort of sports, but what they know  I fell off the balance beam and landed on my head during one of the prep for comps and after accident was kicked out of national team so there my carrier as gymnast was over, was planning to go to uni and be gymnastics trainer, that was the plan  i was working quite hard with weights, as used to at gymnast school so lost first 20kg in few months then my first personal trainer came up with idea of me competing in fitness  cant wait london 2012 gymnastics


That's a pretty amazing background, and just shows how to roll with things and make the best of a life changing event that could easily keep a person down... am seriously and genuinely impressed. The bodyweight changes after your accident must have been pretty freaky... can't even imagine the psychological effect all that had.

I love gymnastics as a sport, one of my favourites of all sports to watch. I have an Israeli friend who was very good, but never quite good enough to make it to international competition. She now coaches, and her passion for it still is wonderful...as is her passion for showing me painful hamstring stretches :lol: Gymnastics is one thing I wish I'd had a chance to have some coaching in as a kid - not with any expectation of being a high standard, just to develop some of the skills.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's a pretty amazing background, and just shows how to roll with things and make the best of a life changing event that could easily keep a person down... am seriously and genuinely impressed. The bodyweight changes after your accident must have been pretty freaky... can't even imagine the psychological effect all that had.
> 
> I love gymnastics as a sport, one of my favourites of all sports to watch. I have an Israeli friend who was very good, but never quite good enough to make it to international competition. She now coaches, and her passion for it still is wonderful...as is her passion for showing me painful hamstring stretches :lol: Gymnastics is one thing I wish I'd had a chance to have some coaching in as a kid - not with any expectation of being a high standard, just to develop some of the skills.


i lost my sight completely on both eyes for 2 weeks,that was really scary and honestly after things like that you start see things differently. when i started seeing again, didnt care that much about weight, i knew i will lose it anyway, didnt expect will have so much difficulties with that tho  remember lying down and moving legs and arms, as wasnt allowed to do anything, just lie down and doctor kept moaning how i cant move bla bla bla and i was like im not moving damn head, what is your problem, was teen with attitude when they tried to prohibit me to train 

gymnastics amazing, used to spend hours on youtube watching videos, some realy cool russians or chinese. we had couple trainers from former soviet union and they showed us how they train their girls, that was something  harsh discipline and no wonder theyre so good


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> California is nice, not been for ten years or so but wanna go back... is where my mod buddy Hacks is and I need to buy that man a beer!


it is nice, def have to go,

i would love to go again this year  and do some jogging on Venice beach again :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> i lost my sight completely on both eyes for 2 weeks,that was really scary and honestly after things like that you start see things differently. when i started seeing again, didnt care that much about weight, i knew i will lose it anyway, didnt expect will have so much difficulties with that tho  remember lying down and moving legs and arms, as wasnt allowed to do anything, just lie down and doctor kept moaning how i cant move bla bla bla and i was like im not moving damn head, what is your problem, was teen with attitude when they tried to prohibit me to train
> 
> gymnastics amazing, used to spend hours on youtube watching videos, some realy cool russians or chinese. we had couple trainers from former soviet union and they showed us how they train their girls, that was something  harsh discipline and no wonder theyre so good


Even now I think if anyone prohibited you from doing something some of that teen stubbornness would come out again :lol: I don't imagine you being a pushover at all 

I can appreciate the way the whole experience must have changed your perspective on things. Not physical trauma, what you went through I just can't imagine, but I was in Iraq during the invasion as a civilian, and saw some really horrible things I just wasn't prepared for. I came back from that with some mental scars which ended up with me getting PTSD and being very depressed for a while - some other things in my life at the time were pretty horrid too, and together it all really crushed me. Am not at all naturally a negative person, but really was then... but when I got myself together, part of it was a change in my view of things that has made me more positive, and I think (I hope) more focused on the important thinsg in life, and I let go of a lot of the nonsense a lot more easily now... I suspect its a similar thing for you, about appreciating life, being positive, and living your dreams.

Sometimes a trauma can be a blessing if we develop a good attitude and learn the right things from it i think


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> it is nice, def have to go,
> 
> i would love to go again this year  and do some jogging on Venice beach again :bounce:


Just came back from a run in the cold wet sleet and my mind was wandering to this... would love to go back to Venice beach. There's also a nice beach at a place called Seabrook island in SC, really secluded and quiet... would have given anything to have been doing my run there rather than here!



MattGriff said:


> I lived not a million miles from there previously, I was in North Florida in the sticks.


Nice. Not been to Florida, but travelled most of the states around it... would love to go see the Everglades national park and explore, love that kind of thing


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just came back from a run in the cold wet sleet and my mind was wandering to this... would love to go back to Venice beach. There's also a nice beach at a place called Seabrook island in SC, really secluded and quiet... would have given anything to have been doing my run there rather than here!


yeah i know, went there to jog few times before comps, awesome always loads of people

noo way cant run outside here, too cold, and snowing now!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> yeah i know, went there to jog few times before comps, awesome always loads of people
> 
> noo way cant run outside here, too cold, and snowing now!


Nice pic (nice showing off of abs  ) 

I like running in the cold... just not the rain. No snow here right now, just cold cold rain... is horrible, and todays run was more like torture. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself through this kind of thing...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice pic (nice showing off of abs  )
> 
> I like running in the cold... just not the rain. No snow here right now, just cold cold rain... is horrible, and todays run was more like torture. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself through this kind of thing...


very proud of them  not now tho, theyre still hiding 

i hate cold, cant stand cold, hot for me only, so i love californian weather. just bought treadmill, will get it on tuesday so ill start my daily cardio next week, yay


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> very proud of them  not now tho, theyre still hiding
> 
> i hate cold, cant stand cold, hot for me only, so i love californian weather. just bought treadmill, will get it on tuesday so ill start my daily cardio next week, yay


I'm a hot weather person too, definitely - am normally the first person to complain when the weather starts to get cold, and the last person to complain when it gets really hot (not that that happens much here in England :lol: ). I love the southern states in america, really hot in the summer. Have travelled a lot in asia, the middle east and a little in south america too... all hot places, lol. Not seen much of nearby europe, a big reason why is because when I get the chance to travel, its the hot climate of far away places that lure me every time :lol:

Speaking of abs (and you have the right to be proud of yours btw  ), totally random question, but have you ever used an ab wheel? I bought one today to give it a go and try something different.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I'm a hot weather person too, definitely - am normally the first person to complain when the weather starts to get cold, and the last person to complain when it gets really hot (not that that happens much here in England :lol: ). I love the southern states in america, really hot in the summer. Have travelled a lot in asia, the middle east and a little in south america too... all hot places, lol. Not seen much of nearby europe, a big reason why is because when I get the chance to travel, its the hot climate of far away places that lure me every time :lol:
> 
> Speaking of abs (and you have the right to be proud of yours btw  ), totally random question, but have you ever used an ab wheel? I bought one today to give it a go and try something different.


i used it while ago and also just bought one  for my sis, but i also will gonna use it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> totally random question, but have you ever used an ab wheel? I bought one today to give it a go and try something different.


Apologies for butting in, but I think they are great for core stability training.

There are various things strength athletes do to strengthen this area alongside training but the unfortunate side effect for anyone competing in a figure based competition is very large abdominals.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Apologies for butting in, but I think they are great for core stability training.
> 
> There are various things strength athletes do to strengthen this area alongside training but the unfortunate side effect for anyone competing in a figure based competition is very large abdominals.


all good butting in - interested in what people with think. In theory the roller looks very good and a bit like v crunches in effect...gonna give it a go tomorrow, swapping it for v's and then see how much I ache monday :thumbup1:

The non bulky waist thing is why I asked Ruta - not looking to add any bulk to my midsection, and the ladies are generally more clued up on avoiding this.

Will stop spamming your journal with random stuff now though - sorry about that!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Apologies for butting in, but I think they are great for core stability training.
> 
> There are various things strength athletes do to strengthen this area alongside training but the unfortunate side effect for anyone competing in a figure based competition is very large abdominals.


everybody is very welcome to post their ideas on my precious journal  :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> all good butting in - interested in what people with think. In theory the roller looks very good and a bit like v crunches in effect...gonna give it a go tomorrow, swapping it for v's and then see how much I ache monday :thumbup1:
> 
> The non bulky waist thing is why I asked Ruta - not looking to add any bulk to my midsection, and the ladies are generally more clued up on avoiding this.
> 
> Will stop spamming your journal with random stuff now though - sorry about that!


i used it alot as i said before, then changed to upper-lower abs training sessions, i never skipped abs, i do them every single workout. i know people do them less or dont do them at all or only when they start dieting, but i do them all the time. i was doing balance beam and uneven bars in gymnastics so i had to develop strong abs and core muscles to perform my routine, i used to do hundreds of situps and crunches as well as used ab wheel, basically anything that strengthens abs, i never did side abs as i dont think its necessary to do them and that would make my waist wider H shape which isnt very nice.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

this is amazing






quality is bit poor but thats 1976


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> everybody is very welcome to post their ideas on my precious journal  :bounce:


DT is quite right though, if I were to chose between you an I in terms of who has the smallest waist and knowledge of that training I would go with you too ha ha.

Now if it came to eating, having massive abs and eating huge amounts of dead animals then I'm your man!

Precious? I thought you only gave that name to your monkey bananas


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> this is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-O

WOW!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> DT is quite right though, if I were to chose between you an I in terms of who has the smallest waist and knowledge of that training I would go with you too ha ha.
> 
> Now if it came to eating, having massive abs and eating huge amounts of dead animals then I'm your man!
> 
> Precious? I thought you only gave that name to your monkey bananas


yep, massive abs for men, tiny waist for girls 

oi, you stop that monkey talk :ban:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Olga Corbett - legend. That vid on the uneven bars is amazing. Wasn't Nadia Comaneci around at the same time? I've seen some amazing vids of her too.

There was another romanian girl back in the nineties who i thought was also seriously good... can't remember her name though.



MattGriff said:


> DT is quite right though, if I were to chose between you an I in terms of who has the smallest waist and knowledge of that training I would go with you too ha ha.
> 
> Now if it came to eating, having massive abs and eating huge amounts of dead animals then I'm your man!
> 
> Precious? I thought you only gave that name to your monkey bananas


Have learned that the female athletes are always worth listening too... I'll take good info and advice wherever it comes from. Here comes a big name drop, but have been lucky enough to talk with Lenda Murray a few times - not only is she really nice, but an absolute mine of good sense about diet and training, and its all equally applicable to men as well as women.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Olga Corbett - legend. That vid on the uneven bars is amazing. Wasn't Nadia Comaneci around at the same time? I've seen some amazing vids of her too.
> 
> There was another romanian girl back in the nineties who i thought was also seriously good... can't remember her name though.
> 
> Have learned that the female athletes are always worth listening too... I'll take good info and advice wherever it comes from. Here comes a big name drop, but have been lucky enough to talk with Lenda Murray a few times - not only is she really nice, but an absolute mine of good sense about diet and training, and its all equally applicable to men as well as women.


yep Nadia Comaneci, the first gymnast that ever scored perfect 10 at the Olympic Games. another romanian, Daniela Silivas you talking about? she was only gymnast, to get medal in every single event in Seoul 3 golds 2 silver and 1 bronze






Lenda Murray, wow nice to have a chance to speak to such legend


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, back on track 

prep week begins on sunday (as competition on sunday), now 14 weeks left. had to go through alot personal stuff last week, went to the gym just twice, bad me  but now fully back to training and prep. slightly changing diet, replacing one chicken meal with salmon meal, everything else stays the same - will get more fats and starting my daily morning cardio from now.

*Week 14 diet*

*Meal 1 (Breakfast)*

5 Fish oil caps, 10gr BCAA, 10gr L-glutamine, 5gr Amino acids

5 Egg whites, 2 Egg yolk, half avocado

Black Coffee, half grapefruit

*Meal 2*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr salmon,	100gr Green beans (boiled)

*Meal 3*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr Chicken,	100gr Green beans (boiled)

*Meal 4 *

(pre-workout) 5gr L-Carnitine, 20gr Super pump, 2gr Creatine

50gr oat pancakes, 5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

(post workout)	30gr Amino acids

*Meal 5*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr Tuna salad (Tuna, red onion, parsley, tspoon low fat mayo)

*Meal 6*

125gr quark, 100gr blueberries, casein


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, Daniela Silivas  . Was googling to find her earlier and spotted a few clips of another Romanian I remember, Gina Gogean. Am now trying to remember a russian male gymnast who was particularly amazing too!

Anyway, glad things are back on track with training and diet etc... hope everything stays good.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Good to see you back on track Sister!! your a tough cookie!! now time to kick as5 at the British and show them who is boss!! :2guns:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yes, Daniela Silivas  . Was googling to find her earlier and spotted a few clips of another Romanian I remember, Gina Gogean. Am now trying to remember a russian male gymnast who was particularly amazing too!
> 
> Anyway, glad things are back on track with training and diet etc... hope everything stays good.


Nikolai Andrianov? 

yeah, me too, not just hope, I know, it has to be :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Good to see you back on track Sister!! your a tough cookie!! now time to kick as5 at the British and show them who is boss!! :2guns:


thanks, you know that means alot and yep, kicking time


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Have learned that the female athletes are always worth listening too... I'll take good info and advice wherever it comes from. Here comes a big name drop, but have been lucky enough to talk with Lenda Murray a few times - not only is she really nice, but an absolute mine of good sense about diet and training, and its all equally applicable to men as well as women.


Without question, sometimes more so as they have a tendency to me more honest and not just give the "Good lift bro" response.

Athletes are athletes and experience is just that no matter where it comes from.

There is a divide built in the weight classes though, for example I trained with a 63kg female lifter for a good while, the volume of training she did was incredible, however the same method did not work for me as in physical terms I was lifting so much more weight the shock on my nervous system was not the same as it has a more linear relationship with newtons M generated per lift than overall (not actually tested this, just a hypothesis).

In simple logic there is more of a body to recover, replenish with oxygen and what not so sometimes logic has to be applied to the scenario - this said however is all a learning curve for everyone involved.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Without question, sometimes more so as they have a tendency to me more honest and not just give the "Good lift bro" response.
> 
> Athletes are athletes and experience is just that no matter where it comes from.
> 
> ...


I agree on the honesty part definitely - often a lot of ego in the way the guys chat about things. Also, yes, some things do differ between men and women but as you say common sense should make those obvious. Dietary advice is one thing that does tend to diverge a little between men and women due to the much higher levels of mass men tend to carry around, but I still think there's a lot of common ground with general principals and food choices. That said, all diets to be effective need personalisation - one size fits all formulas are not the way to go either for men or women.

All that said though, UKM is lucky to have not just some good female athletes but friendly and approachable ones too - Ruta, Zara, Avena and others all good people and nice to chat to... and is really nice to have that here on a mostly male dominated forum (please don't leave us - need you here to keep the balance!! :lol: )



fitness said:


> Nikolai Andrianov?
> 
> yeah, me too, not just hope, I know, it has to be :bounce:


Was thinking of Vitaly Scherbo (who I've just read represented Belarus after the USSR split up), but as soon as you said Andrianov remembered him too 

Yeah not 'hope', I *know* you'll be fine - determination and dedication all the way. 

Btw, not seen you put up details of a workout on here for a while, you gonna put one up soon?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yep, will put one soon, I will start season workout today, it is more complex than the offseason one. I will do morning cardio daily and workout in afternoon.still waiting for my treadmill to arrive so today had to go for a run outside, weather horrible, cold, im very clumsy, slipped fell down so not hapy at all, but its ok as just for today


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, will put one soon, I will start season workout today, it is more complex than the offseason one. I will do morning cardio daily and workout in afternoon.still waiting for my treadmill to arrive so today had to go for a run outside, weather horrible, cold, im very clumsy, slipped fell down so not hapy at all, but its ok as just for today


A clumsy gymnast???  Hope you're ok. I'm clumsy too, although I rarely actually fall over... more like I stumble and flail around attracting all kinds of unwanted attention before correcting my balance and moving away quickly and slightly embarrassed. Is icy and wet out at the moment, had a few of these moments on my runs too in the last few days so you're not alone!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> A clumsy gymnast???  Hope you're ok. I'm clumsy too, although I rarely actually fall over... more like I stumble and flail around attracting all kinds of unwanted attention before correcting my balance and moving away quickly and slightly embarrassed. Is icy and wet out at the moment, had a few of these moments on my runs too in the last few days so you're not alone!


I know, poop happens  I have a very nice blue mark on my leg now. we were celebrating friend's bday last year in april, I was walking with camera and trying to make a picture and fell down on, it was kind of dark but managed somehow to fell down on the flowerpots  saved expensive camera, but my both legs were ruined  had comps in september but wasnt able to get rid of those horrible scars so they were visible even with tan. so now here you go again, got to be more careful


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You need to learn to walk by the sounds of it - some heavy squatting will sort that out for you!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You need to learn to walk by the sounds of it - some heavy squatting will sort that out for you!


to learn to walk the way you walk?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> to learn to walk the way you walk?


My walk is cool, robotic and avoiding my thighs rubbing together


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I know, poop happens  I have a very nice blue mark on my leg now. we were celebrating friend's bday last year in april, I was walking with camera and trying to make a picture and fell down on, it was kind of dark but managed somehow to fell down on the flowerpots  saved expensive camera, but my both legs were ruined  had comps in september but wasnt able to get rid of those horrible scars so they were visible even with tan. so now here you go again, got to be more careful


That's an impressive bit of falling over, and some very respectable scars. More careful in future = good idea. :thumbup1:

My best one was falling out of bed, but somehow managing to land about five feet away from the bed and hit my head on a table as I went down. Fortunately the mark didn't permanently scar, but I did had a purple triangle shaped bruise from the tables corner going all across my forehead like a slightly off centre V shape for about three weeks. I looked pretty silly tbh.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> My walk is cool, robotic and avoiding my thighs rubbing together


eerhm im not going comment on this :lol: but if you happy-me happy 

excuse for being bow legged


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's an impressive bit of falling over, and some very respectable scars. More careful in future = good idea. :thumbup1:
> 
> My best one was falling out of bed, but somehow managing to land about five feet away from the bed and hit my head on a table as I went down. Fortunately the mark didn't permanently scar, but I did had a purple triangle shaped bruise from the tables corner going all across my forehead like a slightly off centre V shape for about three weeks. I looked pretty silly tbh.


trying to get rid of those scars, it has been nearly 2 years and still there, looks silly 

haha sounds like fun, colourful bruise


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> trying to get rid of those scars, it has been nearly 2 years and still there, looks silly
> 
> haha sounds like fun, colourful bruise


The one on your left leg isn't too obvious, but the one in the middle of your right shin is there for the world to see... moral of the story - don't pick fights with flower pots


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> The one on your left leg isn't too obvious, but the one in the middle of your left shin is there for the world to see... moral of the story - don't pick fights with flower pots


yes i promise i will stop kicking flower pots


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yes i promise i will stop kicking flower pots


It will help I promise  :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> It will help I promise  :lol:


my first personal trainer used to say if there would be 10 chairs in the room and one of them broken, ruta definitely would sit on the broken one  i had some silly bad luck while ago, fell down of stairs few times, was hit by a bus, slipped in the bath and hip bone poped out 

and i dont have driving licence yet  will be fun

the only car i am safe in, see below


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> my first personal trainer used to say if there would be 10 chairs in the room and one of them broken, ruta definitely would sit on the broken one  i had some silly bad luck while ago, fell down of stairs few times, was hit by a bus, slipped in the bath and hip bone poped out
> 
> and i dont have driving licence yet  will be fun
> 
> the only car i am safe in, see below


Wow you really are clumsy... I thought I was bad, but you definitely have the crown 

That's an awesome pic... looks fun to drive, and I bet in any kind of collision you'd come off best by a long way!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> eerhm im not going comment on this :lol: but if you happy-me happy
> 
> excuse for being bow legged


The cheek! I'm not bow legged, just big legged

Look nice and straight legs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> The cheek! I'm not bow legged, just big legged
> 
> Look nice and straight legs
> 
> View attachment 74772


i just love the cum face....talk about bad timing, ejaculating on a heavy DL lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

someone gone and had a name change.....hi "fitrut"........although with all this falling around we should call you "colt seavers"


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> someone gone and had a name change.....hi "fitrut"........although with all this falling around we should call you "colt seavers"


ello there  love my new unique name 

colt seavers, very close :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> ello there  love my new unique name
> 
> colt seavers, very close :bounce:


"fitrut" just sound like something oversexed male deers get up too lol...maybe "DE*A*RS" lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i just love the cum face....talk about bad timing, ejaculating on a heavy DL lol


Bet you would sacrifice a cum face for a 770lb deadlift though wouldn't you ;-) it's just that satisfying.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Bet you would sacrifice a cum face for a 770lb deadlift though wouldn't you ;-) it's just that satisfying.


You just are simply not trying at sex matt lol............i woulddn;t sacrifice coming to lift the entire Isle of Whight lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Bet you would sacrifice a cum face for a 770lb deadlift though wouldn't you ;-) it's just that satisfying.


kids stuff :rolleye:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> You just are simply not trying at sex matt lol............i woulddn;t sacrifice coming to lift the entire Isle of Whight lol


You should do, gives amazing hip drive :-D


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> "fitrut" just sound like something oversexed male deers get up too lol...maybe "DE*A*RS" lol


nooo, its nothing but short for ''fit ruta''  utterly pure, no sex related :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> You should do, gives amazing hip drive :-D


yeah - but ALL the power to knock a little thumb tack in bro lol.......


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah - but ALL the power to knock a little thumb tack in bro lol.......


A 5.56mm round will kill you just as well as a 9mm round with the right power behind it - don't go arguing the physics ;-)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, prep workout

morning cardio, 45 min for a start, might increase or decrease depending on how it will go, abs lowe and upper - daily

did legs yesterday, not happy about glutes, so thinking to do them twice, so will do some slightly changes on legs workout.

*Day 1 LEGS *

*Vastus Medialis (quads inner lower head or teardrop)*

Deep Hack squats (feet wide position) 20 kg 1 x 20, 30 kg 1 x 15, 40 kg 1 x 10, 45kg 1 x 10, 40 kg 1 x 15, 30 kg 1 x 20

Fully bent legs extensions 18 kg 1 x 20, 22kg 1 x 15, 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 27kg 1 x 12, 22kg 1 x 15

Leg press, 3 feet positions

30kg 1 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6

70kg 1 x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8

80kg 1 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6

30kg 1 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10

*Rectus Femoris (quads middle head) *

One legged lunges with dumbbells 6kg x 20, 8kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 12kg x 10, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 20, 8kg x 25

*Vastus Lateralis (quads outer head or outer sweep)*

Toes and legs together full extension from the heels Smith squats 10 kg x 20, 20 kg x 15, 30 kg x 10, 40kg 1 x 10, 20 kg x 15, 20 kg x 25,

*Sartorius (long inner thighs head)*

Cable leg fully extended with toes out kick raises 5kg 1 x 15, 7kg 2 x 12, 9kg 1 x 5, 7kg 2 x 15, 5kg 1 x 20

*Gluteus maximus lower (lower glutes)*

Supported and weighted single leg sit ups to the side 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

Front squats raised heels Empty bar 20kg 1 x 20, 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 1 x 15, 40kg 1 x 10, 35kg 1 x 15

Laying on the stomach butt clenching toes out bent legs raises 1 x 20, 2 x 30, 1 x 40, 1 x 20

*Hamstrings (Biceps Femoris, Long Head)*

Standing Hamstring Curl 9kg 1 x 15, 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 14kg 1 x 10

"Good morning" Empty bar 20kg 1 x 20, 25kg 1 x 15, 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 1 x 10, 30kg 1 x 15

*Day 2 CHEST - TRICEPS*

*Pectoralis Major Sternal Head (Chest)*

Incline dumbbell press 1 x 15-20, 1 x 6, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Pectoralis Major Clavicular head (Upper chest) *

Reverse Crossovers 4 x 15-20

Dumbbell Pullovers 4 x 12-15

*Triceps*

Cable rope extensions 1 x 15-20, 1 x 6-8, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

Skull Crusher 1 x 12-15, 1 x 10-12, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

Triceps dumbbell kicks back with a knee of the bench 4 x 15

Elbow hyper extensions of the bench or parallels 4 x max

*Day 3 CARDIO *

*Day 4 SHOULDERS* and glutes (?)

*Deltoid Anterior Head (Front Shoulders)*

Front dumbbell raises 4 x 12-15

*Deltoid Lateral Head (Middle Shoulders)*

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Deltoid Lateral Rear Head (Middle Rear Shoulders)*

One arm lateral raises leaning towards working arm (left arm only) (with shoulder fixed) 2 x 12-15

One arm lateral raises (bent arm with wrist twist) (left arm only) 2 x 12-15

Dumbbell raises of the hip or below on the incline bench with straight arm 4 x 12-15

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press (elbows go low and away from torso) 3 x 12-15

*Day 5 BACK - BICEPS*

*Upper Latissimus Dorsi *

Chins (leg support, elbows back, back arched) 4 x max

Pulldowns wide grip (parallel grip) - 3 x 15-20

One arm cable pulls (focus on right arm 6 sets, left 4) - 1 x 15-20, 1 x 12, 1 x 8, 1 x 20

*Lower Latissimus Dorsi*

T-bar or Incline bench dumbbell rows (Supinated grip) 1 x 15, 3 x 12-15

*Teres Major*

Straight one arm cable seated adductions (left arm only)

One arm cable partial pull downs wrist twisted inside (right arm only) - 4-5 x 15-20

*Infraspinatus*

Seated cable outer arm twist 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Lower Traps*

Machine pulldowns 4 x 15-20

*Rear Delts*

Flat bench side laterals 4 x 15-20

Incline bench straight arm raises backwards 2 x 8-12, 2 x 15-20

*Lower back*

Hyperextension 3 X 30 - 50

*Biceps *

Cable curls 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 2 x 12-15

Preacher dumbbell hammers curls 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 2 x 15-20

Arnie curls off the bar (elbow away, curl inside) 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 2 x 15-20sec

*Day 6 CARDIO*

*Day 7 - off *


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

When you come down I'll show you the power squat - if you maintain a light enough weight it won't thicken your midsection up but massively targets the glutes.

Also have you tried glute ham raises or reverse hyper extensions? I have both bits of kit as both focus on glutes and erectors - two of the most important muscles in strength training.

Other than that box squats, pause squats and sumo squats are all very good at working the glutes along with Romanian deadlift (and no its not a Lithuanian deadlift before you call it that ha ha)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice routine Ruta... like the rotator cuff exercises, and good use of the hack squats for developing the VM... hacks are an exercise I'm really starting to love, especially for building that lower quad region.



MattGriff said:


> When you come down I'll show you the power squat - if you maintain a light enough weight it won't thicken your midsection up but massively targets the glutes.
> 
> Also have you tried glute ham raises or reverse hyper extensions? I have both bits of kit as both focus on glutes and erectors - two of the most important muscles in strength training.
> 
> Other than that box squats, pause squats and sumo squats are all very good at working the glutes along with Romanian deadlift (and no its not a Lithuanian deadlift before you call it that ha ha)


Good call on GHR's - superb exercise. That combined with Romanian dead's and leg curls equals all you need for complete hamstrign development IMO.

I like your effort face in your pic on the previous page btw Matt... somehow when I see pics of people putting in all-out effort it always seems to reassure me that all is well and as it should be in the world of training land!

A pic of a sweaty, groaning, red faced squatter or deadlifter is always more inspiring than a pic of grinning nicely groomed male model pulling a nicely posed front double biceps!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> When you come down I'll show you the power squat - if you maintain a light enough weight it won't thicken your midsection up but massively targets the glutes.
> 
> Also have you tried glute ham raises or reverse hyper extensions? I have both bits of kit as both focus on glutes and erectors - two of the most important muscles in strength training.
> 
> Other than that box squats, pause squats and sumo squats are all very good at working the glutes along with Romanian deadlift (and no its not a Lithuanian deadlift before you call it that ha ha)


OK deal 

no I haven't, no such equipment at the Temple


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice routine Ruta... like the rotator cuff exercises, and good use of the hack squats for developing the VM... hacks are an exercise I'm really starting to love, especially for building that lower quad region.


yep trying to work on separate parts of each muscle group, also noticed my right shoulder is better developed than left shoulder, so must focus on those and fix, as looks bit freaky  and it especially visible when getting into good condition


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep trying to work on separate parts of each muscle group, also noticed my right shoulder is better developed than left shoulder, so must focus on those and fix, as looks bit freaky  and it especially visible when getting into good condition


I meant to ask whether the asymmetrical exercises were due to bringing up unevenness or if they're for working round injury... knowing how much you fall over, my bet was on it being an injury :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I meant to ask whether the asymmetrical exercises were due to bringing up unevenness or if they're for working round injury... knowing how much you fall over, my bet was on it being an injury :lol:


haha yeah, some people say there is no doubt i fell down on my head  (cant argue, that was twice  ) if being serious, yeah some exercises due to unevenness, hopefully will fix it


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Great workouts girl! :thumbup1:

Seem quite long to complete though - how long are your sessions?

And are you going to change things as prep progresses or this workout plan is more or less what's going to bring you in for the comp?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Great workouts girl! :thumbup1:
> 
> Seem quite long to complete though - how long are your sessions?
> 
> And are you going to change things as prep progresses or this workout plan is more or less what's going to bring you in for the comp?


thanks 

normally about 90-120mins, plus i do flexes and stretches so it takes some time, funny but i dont feel that time really and when used to the routine it doesnt feel very long. i might change cardio timing as in last season i overdid cardio and lost too much muscle, so got to be careful this time.

and going to thailand next week :wub: valentines surprise for me, so one week will drop out of my prep


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Great workouts girl! :thumbup1:
> 
> Seem quite long to complete though - how long are your sessions?
> 
> And are you going to change things as prep progresses or this workout plan is more or less what's going to bring you in for the comp?


She trains for about 6 hours, or at least is in the gym for that long - most of the time she is swinging on bars, go ther leg up by her ear claiming it helps her get cut or watching us Squat and take the **** out of each other. She doens't actually do that much training unless she is on the treadmill.

Once I trained on a monday, she arrived around 6pm and got on the treadmill - when I next went on Wednesday she was still on the treadmill doing cardio in her sleep.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> She trains for about 6 hours, or at least is in the gym for that long - most of the time she is swinging on bars, go ther leg up by her ear claiming it helps her get cut or watching us Squat and take the **** out of each other. She doens't actually do that much training unless she is on the treadmill.
> 
> Once I trained on a monday, she arrived around 6pm and got on the treadmill - when I next went on Wednesday she was still on the treadmill doing cardio in her sleep.


I enjoy my time at the gym  swinging is good, lifting legs up by ears is great and I need to be cut to the bone, so shish its all about being very fit.

about long hours on the treadmill :whistling: when i started use it, that treadmill was full of dust, nobody touched it and once i started after few weeks there was your bro Jason, Brodie and even Jake sweating on it haha I LEAD BY GREAT EXAMPLE  :lol: if id stay there for longer im sure youd bring ur lazy cheeks on it too :rockon:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My butt cheeks didn't get this strong by doing cardio and stretches!!!!

Treadmills should be covered in dust, or used as a coat rack - or some sore of converyor for my lines of burgers and beer!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I enjoy stretching, find it weirdly relaxing... is nicer watching attractive women do it though 

Treadmills however am not such a fan of - too boring, and would rather go running, ideally cross country. Nothing like the smell of manure and fertiliser on the morning cold air to wake you up :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I enjoy stretching, find it weirdly relaxing... is nicer watching attractive women do it though
> 
> Treadmills however am not such a fan of - too boring, and would rather go running, ideally cross country. Nothing like the smell of manure and fertiliser on the morning cold air to wake you up :lol:


love stretching 

frankly, i hate cardio and anything to do with cardio but that the only way for me to get into good condition really. i really would enjoy running outside, crosscountry, that would be Venice beach or any other beach under the hot sun


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> love stretching
> 
> frankly, i hate cardio and anything to do with cardio but that the only way for me to get into good condition really. i really would enjoy running outside, crosscountry, that would be Venice beach or any other beach under the hot sun


I don't mind cardio. Am not built very powerfully... my natural physical talent is more endurance than brute power. Was always a good runner as a kid, and the fitness has kind of stayed with me... can take a break from it for months and then go out and run for an hour and not really suffer for it.

Yeah, running on a warm beach is bliss. I spent a month in Malaysia a few years back, and stayed on one of the perhentian islands... would get up for a run at 7 am and run for a few miles each day, was heaven practically having a two mile stretch of tropical beach entirely to myself!

View attachment 74885


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

you probably like it as you say youre good runner, im bad runner, not bad in short distance, but def not long ones. i like aerobics tho, I had one good trainer couple years ago at aston uni, he was strip dancer and his lessons were awesome, im well trained but sometimes had some difficulties to keep up to his speed and intensity. great workouts 

aaawe that sounds perfect. is this pic from your holiday?

im going to thailand next week, wont be able to eat alot really due dieting but cant wait to get into +34 and lie down on the beach  sounds like heaven, and will do some jogging on the beach


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I love south east asia, am jealous you are going to thailand!

That pic is off the net just to show what it's like (lost all my pics when my old computers hard drive crashed), but to be honest the pic just doesn't capture what the islands are like. Have travelled a lot and been to lots of tropical beaches, but there was the most beautiful.

For aggressive aerobic exercise I sometimes do some plyometric drills - nowadays I train for fun more than any specific goal, so tend to mix up the way I train a lot... sometimes it's almost all weights, at other times just running and at other times a varied program. Plyo complexes are really hard on the lactic acid system, but keeping at them for a month or so really increases all round endurance like nothing else. Good functional strength from them too.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> thanks
> 
> normally about 90-120mins, plus i do flexes and stretches so it takes some time, funny but i dont feel that time really and when used to the routine it doesnt feel very long. i might change cardio timing as in last season i overdid cardio and lost too much muscle, so got to be careful this time.
> 
> and going to thailand next week :wub: valentines surprise for me, so one week will drop out of my prep


How much is too much (how much cardio did you do)?

Apart from 6 h that Matt has mentioned..:laugh:

Luckily you still have enough time for the prep, so enjoy your trip to the most! After reading all these Thailand posts I decided to find a tanning salon ASAP!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> How much is too much (how much cardio did you do)?
> 
> Apart from 6 h that Matt has mentioned..:laugh:
> 
> Luckily you still have enough time for the prep, so enjoy your trip to the most! After reading all these Thailand posts I decided to find a tanning salon ASAP!


well I did 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the evening plus daily workout, started to do twice a day 3 weeks before contest up until the end, now i think it was bit too much, when I reduced cardio hours, felt better and and looked better.

yeah, will have some relax and natural sun yay :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

14 weeks diet

added extra kcal and bit more carbs, and replaced one chicken meal with salmon, adding bit more fats.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> well I did 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the evening plus daily workout


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, I better go and do my cardio - 1hour only though! :laugh:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> View attachment 74934


 :lol:

my eyes look exactly the same after those 2 hours


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> well I did 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the evening plus daily workout, started to do twice a day 3 weeks before contest up until the end, now i think it was bit too much, when I reduced cardio hours, felt better and and looked better.
> 
> yeah, will have some relax and natural sun yay :bounce:


Wow, that's dedication to the cause... especially for someone who says they don't like cardio! Much respect


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ok, I better go and do my cardio - 1hour only though! :laugh:


yes, I think you will find what works best for you, but my own experience, too much isnt good. I actually compared pics I looked with 4 hrs cardio and then when i reduced up to 2 and last week before contest just 1 hr, muslces look fuller and way better 

so its very helpful to record everything you do so you can look back and change it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, that's dedication to the cause... especially for someone who says they don't like cardio! Much respect


it was really hard if being honest  but as I always say, when you used to it, its not that bad. did this morning cardio 45 mins, felt like very short cardio but its good 

thank you


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Cardio is a horrible word, you only do it so you don't have to do squats more!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Cardio is a horrible word, you only do it so you don't have to do squats more!


Totally agree, keep trying to talk myself into it but always fail lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Cardio is a horrible word, you only do it so you don't have to do squats more!


sure, thats the main reason i do it :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Totally agree, keep trying to talk myself into it but always fail lol


you dont agree with him, what he says doesnt make any sense whatsoever :no:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> you dont agree with him, what he says doesnt make any sense whatsoever :no:


It most certainly does 

Placing the body under intense strain for high intensity periods raises the metabolic rate and burns fat more so than any steady state cardio.

For example when I was training for strongman I was training 2 x per day with weights,AM was olympic weightliftng and PMwas Powerlifting/Strongman events - I was taking in approx 8500kcals per day - and losing weight on that volume of food.

It is the reason if you look at atheletes who specialise in one or the other are compared there is a vast difference in the physique in terms of being lean and functional - as the below shows:



People only ever thing of the super heavyweights who can pretty much overeat and still do what they want, but most categories in weightliftng and powerlifitng the atheletes are very lean and functional with it without monitoring diet as much:

As the below shows

Ivan Stoitsov a weightlifter - never does any cardio



Konstantinovs a Latvian powerlifter



Now imagine the result if a diet was mantained - there is some sense in what I say from time to time - but andno offence intended your workouts are not as intense as the workout of a strength athtlete - who always work in the 85% + zone of effort of a one rep max - this is what results in the massive energy expenditure and requirement of kcals to recover from the beatings.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, there's a common confusion about exercise intensity (as measured in heart rate and VO2max) when it comes to what intensity burns the most bodyfat over a fixed period of time, and also the degree of EPOC (Excess Post Oxygen Consumption (raised metabolic rate)) that follows it.

Generally, aerobic exercise at 60-75% of maximum heart rate burns the highest percentage of bodyfat compared to other energy sources (glycogen, lactic acid, phosphocreatine), and at higher intensities of 75%+ maximum heart rate the percentage of fat burned gets lesser and lesser. However, when at these high, primarily anaerobic intensities, the total amount of calories burned over time is a lot higher, and even though the percentage of fat burning is lower, the actual amount of fat burned is usually higher.

The second benefit is the increase in fat oxidation at rest (EPOC) from the anearboic exercise - it generally lasts longer than aerobic EPOC, and has a higher rate of calorie burn.

That said though, anaerobic exercise is primarily driven by fast twitch muscle fibre activity, and aerobic exercise primarily driven by slow twitch muscle fibres, and an individual who predominantly has slow twitch fibres (as a genetic differential) will be unlikely to be able to achieve as much fat burning through anaerobic exercise due to a comparatively low anaerobic capacity (even after training to increase it)... and so sticking to aerobic exercise may well be the best option overall for fat burning to avoid general CNS fatigue for those individuals.

In respect of which works best for an individual though, rather worry about the physiological differences is best to simply try both and see which works best for you.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, me is back 

trying to recover after pretty bad jet lag, but time to get back on track 

Week 12 diet

*Meal 1 (Breakfast)*

5 Fish oil caps, 10gr BCAA, 10gr L-glutamine, 5gr Amino acids

5 Egg whites, 2 Egg yolk, half avocado

Black Coffee, half grapefruit

*Meal 2*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr salmon,	100gr Green beans (boiled)

*Meal 3 *

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr Chicken,	100gr Green beans (boiled)

*Meal 4*

(pre-workout) 5gr L-Carnitine, 20gr Super pump, 2gr Creatine

50gr oat pancakes, 5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

(post workout)	30gr Amino acids

*Meal 5*

5 Fish oil caps, 5gr Amino acids

100gr Tuna salad (Tuna, red onion, parsley, tspoon low fat mayo)

*Meal 6*

125gr quark, 100gr blueberries, casein


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i need a dedication injection and your journal delivers lol

mattgriff, your avatar is making me heave............


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i need a dedication injection and your journal delivers lol
> 
> mattgriff, your avatar is making me heave............


It is actually matt in the pic


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i need a dedication injection and your journal delivers lol
> 
> mattgriff, your avatar is making me heave............


really?  been nothing but lazy whole week lol

yeah, Griffiths has some freaky thing for freaky avatars


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> really?  been nothing but lazy whole week lol
> 
> yeah, Griffiths has some freaky thing for freaky avatars


oh in that case , i want my like back - you lazy little bugger................ach keep it for being cute lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> oh in that case , i want my like back - you lazy little bugger................ach keep it for being cute lol


naah, once its given, you cant take it back hehe 

morning cardio done, time to lose holidays weight gain  no more laziness, promise :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ruta do you remember big Nathan?

He came to the gym on Friday, not seen him for over a year - he is 8 weeks (or there about) out from a bodybuilding show, dropped from 150+ to 133kgs and looks brilliant, well proportioned etc.

Was amazing to see the transformation he has made.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Ruta do you remember big Nathan?
> 
> He came to the gym on Friday, not seen him for over a year - he is 8 weeks (or there about) out from a bodybuilding show, dropped from 150+ to 133kgs and looks brilliant, well proportioned etc..


Is it guy from the avi?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ruta do you remember big Nathan?
> 
> He came to the gym on Friday, not seen him for over a year - he is 8 weeks (or there about) out from a bodybuilding show, dropped from 150+ to 133kgs and looks brilliant, well proportioned etc.
> 
> Was amazing to see the transformation he has made.


yeah remember big Nathan, remember seen him after some time when he dropped quite alot, would be interesting to see how he looks like now in comps shape, any pics? is he on fb? he trains at yours now?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Is it guy from the avi?


nooo, thats Matt in his avatar


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yeah remember big Nathan, remember seen him after some time when he dropped quite alot, would be interesting to see how he looks like now in comps shape, any pics? is he on fb? he trains at yours now?


He is at the Emporium at the moment, its not far from his house but he said after his comp he will come down to do a few power sessions with us when he bulks.

I don't have any pictures, I'll try to get some though - I'm gonna go to his show over in Brierly Hill, he always had great proportions for bodybuilding though with naturally big joints and full calves.

I imagine he needs to be around 140kg lean to fill out his 6'3 frame though.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> nooo, thats Matt in his avatar


Stop giving away my secret identity!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> He is at the Emporium at the moment, its not far from his house but he said after his comp he will come down to do a few power sessions with us when he bulks.
> 
> I don't have any pictures, I'll try to get some though - I'm gonna go to his show over in Brierly Hill, he always had great proportions for bodybuilding though with naturally big joints and full calves.
> 
> I imagine he needs to be around 140kg lean to fill out his 6'3 frame though.


 oh ok, will be interesting to see him on stage.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome back to lovely cold, wet, grey england Ruta! 

Where did you go exactly, just Phuket or did you travel around a little?

Waiting for the pics btw...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Welcome back to lovely cold, wet, grey england Ruta!
> 
> Where did you go exactly, just Phuket or did you travel around a little?
> 
> Waiting for the pics btw...


that sounds bad :huh: but hey thats the reality

we stayed at Phuket only but also had full day trip to Phi Phi Maya Bay where Leonardo Di Caprio filmed ''The beach'' and Khai Island, Monkey beach

will put few pics


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Waiting for the pics btw...


few pics here 

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/fitrut/Thailand%202012/


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> few pics here
> 
> http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z358/fitrut/Thailand%202012/


Just had a quick look but will look again properly later (after I get messy in the kitchen with pancakes). Is kind of weird because I've been to some of those places... recognise the beach and it's stirring up a lot of memories seeing it again, had some great times out there.

You and your boyfriend look cute together btw, some cool pics. A great valentines trip. Really making me miss my gal all the way out in the states right now... I can be such a soppy idiot sometimes!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just had a quick look but will look again properly later (after I get messy in the kitchen with pancakes). Is kind of weird because I've been to some of those places... recognise the beach and it's stirring up a lot of memories seeing it again, had some great times out there.
> 
> You and your boyfriend look cute together btw, some cool pics. A great valentines trip. Really making me miss my gal all the way out in the states right now... I can be such a soppy idiot sometimes!


yeah, I bet you did as we did too, good times  could be longer tho but as always, good things end quick 

thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe s.east asia for me again next year... would love to take my gal out there, not just to thailand but all over. If you think the beaches are nice in thailand, some of the places in vietnam and malaysia would knock your socks off!

So are you back in the swing of training again already... or were you good and trained all through your holiday?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Maybe s.east asia for me again next year... would love to take my gal out there, not just to thailand but all over. If you think the beaches are nice in thailand, some of the places in vietnam and malaysia would knock your socks off!
> 
> So are you back in the swing of training again already... or were you good and trained all through your holiday?


yeah, got to, its amazing there. im thinking maybe south america Venezuela, Brazil or Hawaii, maybe north africa Morocco  egzotic but safe

well if you call snarkelling or riding elephants training then yeah  on serrious note, was lazy whole week and today im back on training and diet, feel bit better after horrible jet lag


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> If you think the beaches are nice in thailand, some of the places in vietnam and malaysia would knock your socks off!


yeah, beaches amazing. phiphi island, breathtaking, i have short video here, pictures cant show all beauty.

im off shape there lol, chubby one  just pay attention to the nature


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yeah, beaches amazing. phiphi island, breathtaking, i have short video here, pictures cant show all beauty.
> 
> im off shape there lol, chubby one  just pay attention to the nature


Ok, now you are just deliberately winding me up... am having an envy overload.

You don't look chubby at all btw - nice and curvy. Lovely smile too  :wub:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that a shark?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ok, now you are just deliberately winding me up... am having an envy overload.
> 
> You don't look chubby at all btw - nice and curvy. Lovely smile too  :wub:


ha cant blame you, i wanna go back there now :blush:

so cold here, smiles gone now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Is that a shark?


where?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> where?


A loan shark in the hat?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGLBS385 said:


> A loan shark in the hat?


ive no idea what you on about

confused.com


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> ive no idea what you on about
> 
> confused.com


Property selling agents,its full of em!1900% apr etc


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Property selling agents,its full of em!1900% apr etc


aaah got it now  :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

So I don't visit for a while as you are on your hols and I get back to find what? Lots of hard training? Lots of squats? NO!!!!

I find holiday pictures and stories of how you have gotten fat! Tsk tsk, back on the treadmill and weights THIS ISNTANT and get back to it!

I expect excellent abs within 3 weeks or there will be consequences!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> So I don't visit for a while as you are on your hols and I get back to find what? Lots of hard training? Lots of squats? NO!!!!
> 
> I find holiday pictures and stories of how you have gotten fat! Tsk tsk, back on the treadmill and weights THIS ISNTANT and get back to it!
> 
> I expect excellent abs within 3 weeks or there will be consequences!


shoot, busted 

on serious note, back on today.

am cardio done, 45 minutes, 5 whites and yolk with half avocado and coffee-yummy breakfast, legs today.

hopefully will show abs in 3 weeks 

and hopefully youre welcome me to do photoshoot in your gym in couple of months :whistling: :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> and hopefully youre welcome me to do photoshoot in your gym in couple of months :whistling: :bounce:


Yes indeed, and I expect sexy toned abs, tight bum back definition and sculpted arms! Not a fat penguin bum :tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Yes indeed, and I expect sexy toned abs, tight bum back definition and sculpted arms! Not a fat penguin bum :tongue:


i thought you love penguins :blush:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> i thought you love penguins :blush:


I do, but not to watch working out - they don't boost the testosterone quite the same!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Legs done today

*Squats* 20kg 1 x 20, 30kg 1 x 15, 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 50kg 1 x 10

"*Good morning*" 20kg 1 x 20, 30kg 1 x 15, 40kg 1 x 10, 30kg 1 x 15

*Fully bent legs extensions* 18 kg 1 x 20, 22kg 1 x 15, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 27kg 1 x 12, 22kg 1 x 15

*Leg press*, 3 feet positions

50kg 1 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6

80kg 1 x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8

100kg 1 x 3 x 3 x 3 x 3 x 3

80kg 1 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10

*Standing Hamstring* Curl 9kg 1 x 15, 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 14kg 1 x 10

*Deep Hack squats* 20 kg 1 x 20, 30 kg 1 x 15, 40 kg 1 x 10, 45kg 1 x 10, 40 kg 1 x 15,

*One legged lunges with dumbbells* 6kg x 20, 10kg x 15, 12kg x 10, 10kg x 20,

*Cable leg fully extended with toes out kick raises* 5kg 1 x 15, 7kg 2 x 12, 9kg 1 x 5, 7kg 2 x 15, 5kg 1 x 20

Supported and weighted single *leg sit ups* to the side 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

went quite heavy on squats and leg press

weird thing happened with my head during squats-high pressure in the temple, both sides of the head, also felt like my heart gonna pop out, bit scary. all i had one cup of coffee in the morning and energy drink later in the afternoon, no other stimulants or anything that might boost it, bit worrying really.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> Legs done today
> 
> *Squats* 20kg 1 x 20, 30kg 1 x 15, 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 50kg 1 x 10
> 
> weird thing happened with my head during squats-high pressure in the temple, both sides of the head, also felt like my heart gonna pop out, bit scary. all i had one cup of coffee in the morning and energy drink later in the afternoon, no other stimulants or anything that might boost it, bit worrying really.


Yay, squats!

Oh and don't worry about that - when squats get challenging we always get that pressure build up from being under the weight for so long or so heavy. Perfectly normal when you train heavy - we get it with most really heavy lifts.

Now you think we are super hardcore don't you to love that pain so much!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Yay, squats!
> 
> Oh and don't worry about that - when squats get challenging we always get that pressure build up from being under the weight for so long or so heavy. Perfectly normal when you train heavy - we get it with most really heavy lifts.
> 
> Now you think we are super hardcore don't you to love that pain so much!


yay indeed, its time to do some pushing really. and probably have to use to that sickening feeling. will do heavy training for a while and later on will do less weight-more reps.

oh i def will feel that pain tomorrow, today barely made up stairs from the gym


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yay indeed, its time to do some pushing really. and probably have to use to that sickening feeling. will do heavy training for a while and later on will do less weight-more reps.
> 
> oh i def will feel that pain tomorrow, today barely made up stairs from the gym


Those stairs are so steep too it is more like a ladder!

It gets better once your nervous system gets used to the shock - I've seen you squat more though so stick at it and when you come down I will show you squat variations too so you can target hamstrings, glutes or quads etc.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Those stairs are so steep too it is more like a ladder!
> 
> It gets better once your nervous system gets used to the shock - I've seen you squat more though so stick at it and when you come down I will show you squat variations too so you can target hamstrings, glutes or quads etc.


haha I know, try to climb those in high heals 

yeah i used to squat more as at coliseum as always can get somebody to spot me, while lately in temple or the gym last few times few guys spotted me and they touched me, why the hell you have to touch me, touch the damn bar :cursing: so now i squat with moderate weights 

i use different legs positions also raised heals but yeah always happy to learn something new


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> haha I know, try to climb those in high heals
> 
> yeah i used to squat more as at coliseum as always can get somebody to spot me, while lately in temple or the gym last few times few guys spotted me and they touched me, why the hell you have to touch me, touch the damn bar :cursing: so now i squat with moderate weights
> 
> i use different legs positions also raised heals but yeah always happy to learn something new


With the weights you squat (no offence) there should be no need to touch you, its easy enough to pull the weight up.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> With the weights you squat (no offence) there should be no need to touch you, its easy enough to pull the weight up.


non taken, compare to yours obviously mine childish but for me its enough  max I ever did was 95kg, but thats not working weight, I did 8 reps with 60kg today, i probably couldve done 70kg very few but there were not that many people around today who can spot me so did the weight i can manage to do on my own. also need to work on legs more, so will do them twice a week and i guess will manage to do more on my own soon


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> non taken, compare to yours obviously mine childish but for me its enough  max I ever did was 95kg, but thats not working weight, I did 8 reps with 60kg today, i probably couldve done 70kg very few but there were not that many people around today who can spot me so did the weight i can manage to do on my own. also need to work on legs more, so will do them twice a week and i guess will manage to do more on my own soon


We have different needs and I am about 3 x your weight ha ha.

Training twice a week will work well.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> We have different needs and I am about 3 x your weight ha ha.
> 
> Training twice a week will work well.


yeah and you eat like 9 times more kcals than I do and now im cutting bit down too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anytime i have ever spotted a squat i lift the person where their lats meet their arms from rear.....how can u grab the bar with any effectiveness?

it would risk toppling them over........its about the only move where hands on is required IMO - but i would not spot a stranger on it i guess as its way in the personal space


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Best way to spot a squat is hands on breasts ...... Fact :rolleye:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> anytime i have ever spotted a squat i lift the person where their lats meet their arms from rear.....how can u grab the bar with any effectiveness?
> 
> it would risk toppling them over........its about the only move where hands on is required IMO - but i would not spot a stranger on it i guess as its way in the personal space


just to lift bar little bit, no need to grab weist or hips right, or im just paranoid


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Best way to spot a squat is hands on breasts ...... Fact :rolleye:


is that so :lol: dont know, never tried


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, morning cardio done, legs sore as hell after yesterdays workout, but good to go 

today chest-tricep day


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*CHEST - TRICEPS*

*Incline dumbbell press* 8 kg 1 x 15, 10 kg 1 x 12, 12 kg 1 x 10, 10 kg 1 x 15-20

*Reverse Crossovers *1 plate 1 x 20, 2 plates 2 x 15, 3 plates 1 x 10, 2 plates 1 x 15

*Dumbbell Pullovers* 6 kg 1 x 15, 8 kg 1 x 12, 10 kg 1 x 10, 8 kg 1 x 15

*Cable rope extensions* 1 x 15-20, 1 x 6-8, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Skull Crusher* 1 x 12-15, 1 x 10-12, 1 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Triceps dumbbell kicks back with a knee of the bench* 4 kg 1 x 15, 6 kg 2 x 10, 8 kg 1 x 5, 6 kg 1 x 12

*Elbow hyper extensions* of the bench or parallels 4 x max

and abs: crunches and leg raises, upper and lower this time

food now: 150gr chicken (boiled) with 50gr buckwheat and 150gr cucumber, dessert 17 cherries :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Why 17 cherries? I'd have rounded up to 20!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Why 17 cherries? I'd have rounded up to 20!


i have no idea, felt like have to eat no more than 17 

diet kicking


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> i have no idea, felt like have to eat no more than 17
> 
> diet kicking


And there was me thinking it was about some really clever micro management of macros as part of an optimal cutting diet... am so disappointed!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just goggled buckwheat so I see the benefits of eating it but what does it taste like?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just goggled buckwheat so I see the benefits of eating it but what does it taste like?


 buckwheat is rich in omega-3 fatty acids, B vitamins, minerals, essential amino acids low GI. it tastes good especially porridge made with butter and bit of milk, i eat boiled in water and put one spoon of udos oil and bit of salt. it might taste weird if you never tried it, but its nice, I like it  I also cook soup of it: buckweat, bit of butter, salt and loads of milk thats very traditional lithuanian soup 

aaargh hungry now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> And there was me thinking it was about some really clever micro management of macros as part of an optimal cutting diet... am so disappointed!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


micro management of macros starts in week 10, cutting things off now slowly so I wouldnt get crazy quick but yeah, getting there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just goggled buckwheat so I see the benefits of eating it but what does it taste like?


Buckwheat is very healthy and a high nutrient food... tastes nice too, definitely not torture to eat 

The Lithuanian soup thingy sounds interesting Ruta... adding the UDO's makes it even more super nutritious.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Buckwheat is very healthy and a high nutrient food... tastes nice too, definitely not torture to eat
> 
> The Lithuanian soup thingy sounds interesting Ruta... adding the UDO's makes it even more super nutritious.


yep, love buckwheat soup or we also cook it with meat (beef) too. i completely forgot about buckwheat, LitLift reminded me as he also eats alot of it, usually I go to lithuanian shop here in brum and buy proper lithuanian buckwheat, not sure how british taste like


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, love buckwheat soup or we also cook it with meat (beef) too. i completely forgot about buckwheat, LitLift reminded me as he also eats alot of it, usually I go to lithuanian shop here in brum and buy proper lithuanian buckwheat, not sure how british taste like


I get the stuff from tescos... there's a store not too far away from here that sells lithuanian stuff I think, may have to have a look to see if there's any buckwheat in there and if its somehow any different. Am not sure it'd be that far removed though as its not a high processed food.

Do you use buckwheat flour or just regular buckwheat? Have not used the flour but want to try it for pancakes.

A good link on buckwheat here - http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=11


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I get the stuff from tescos... there's a store not too far away from here that sells lithuanian stuff I think, may have to have a look to see if there's any buckwheat in there and if its somehow any different. Am not sure it'd be that far removed though as its not a high processed food.
> 
> Do you use buckwheat flour or just regular buckwheat? Have not used the flour but want to try it for pancakes.
> 
> A good link on buckwheat here - http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=11


Unless the flower is different in some way, I just buy whole buckwheat and pulse blend in my coffee grinder. It's a good thickener.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I get the stuff from tescos... there's a store not too far away from here that sells lithuanian stuff I think, may have to have a look to see if there's any buckwheat in there and if its somehow any different. Am not sure it'd be that far removed though as its not a high processed food.
> 
> Do you use buckwheat flour or just regular buckwheat? Have not used the flour but want to try it for pancakes.
> 
> A good link on buckwheat here - http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=11


no, i eat actual buckwheat grains and porridge looks like this:



uncooked buckwheat looks like this:



never tried buckwheat flour tho, pancakes should be nice


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> no, i eat actual buckwheat grains and porridge looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 76616
> 
> ...


Buckwheat porridge is definitely awesome! Sprouted buckwheat it really sweat if memory serves, could be wheatgrass though?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Buckwheat porridge is definitely awesome! Sprouted buckwheat it really sweat if memory serves, could be wheatgrass though?


might be, but def I dont know about it  not yet tho

yeah, love buckwheat porridge and as its lo GI, even better.better than rice


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> no, i eat actual buckwheat grains and porridge looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 76616
> 
> ...


That looks the same. Will try the porridge. Do you ever do quinoa porridge? is nice in coconut milk with a few raisins.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> might be, but def I dont know about it  not yet tho
> 
> yeah, love buckwheat porridge and as its lo GI, even better.better than rice


Yeah, I haven't eaten rice in ages. Not that I don't like it, but buckwheat is so much more convenient and tasty. But at the moment I'm getting most of my CHO for butternut squash/swede and things of that nature.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That looks the same. Will try the porridge. Do you ever do quinoa porridge? is nice in coconut milk with a few raisins.


tried once, more like tasted, had colleague at my previous job, hes vegetarian so used to bring alot different grains and nuts, like quinoa but never ate it properly


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> That looks the same. Will try the porridge. Do you ever do quinoa porridge? is nice in coconut milk with a few raisins.


That sounds immense! Love quinoa, and mixed with coconut cream and raisins sound genius! In a weight loss phase atm though, so will have to wait.

Edit: Im thinking some simple mixed spice on that and job done!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitrut said:


> buckwheat is rich in omega-3 fatty acids, B vitamins, minerals, essential amino acids low GI. it tastes good especially porridge made with butter and bit of milk, i eat boiled in water and put one spoon of udos oil and bit of salt. it might taste weird if you never tried it, but its nice, I like it  I also cook soup of it: buckweat, bit of butter, salt and loads of milk thats very traditional lithuanian soup
> 
> aaargh hungry now


Thanks I will give it a try, my problem is my cooking skills only go as far as lowering the lid on my george forman grill and microwaving the veg


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks I will give it a try, my problem is my cooking skills only go as far as lowering the lid on my george forman grill and microwaving the veg


haha join the club  I have very poor skills in the kitchen (shame on me, but im trying my best, bit better now); first time I made beef dish for my bf, his question was ''you boiled it or what did you do, its in the pan so its supposed to be fried,but it looks like dogs poop'' 

with buckwheat you need to boil it on light flame (or lower heat if its cooker) about 30-40 mins, to make it quicker, I pour boiling water on them and leave for few hours or overnight and then cook. add bit omega 3 spread and bit of milk, veeery nice


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> tried once, more like tasted, had colleague at my previous job, hes vegetarian so used to bring alot different grains and nuts, like quinoa but never ate it properly


I like quinoa - quinoa, buckwheat, rice and rice pasta are my main high energy carbs and I use them fairly interchangeably. Sometimes root veg too, but not that often.

Quinoa is on a par with buckwheat for high nutrient value. Is fairly bland, but that makes it versatile and easy to flavour however you want to. Is best with a pre soak and slower cook than rice... similar to the buckwheat really.



Greenspin said:


> That sounds immense! Love quinoa, and mixed with coconut cream and raisins sound genius! In a weight loss phase atm though, so will have to wait.
> 
> Edit: Im thinking some simple mixed spice on that and job done!


The quinoa porridge is a real treat, delicious 

Am quite keen to try the buckwheat porridge now... been eating the stuff for a few years but not ever cooked it that way.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am quite keen to try the buckwheat porridge now... been eating the stuff for a few years but not ever cooked it that way.


yep try it and let me know how do you like it, it might be total new taste  I love trying new things, still remember light shock when tried sushi for the first time  veeeery nice :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

cardio day today, morning cardio skipped as will have proper cardio session in the afternoon

just smashed salmon with half sweet potato and cucumber

having some silly twitching in right eye, and it is very annoying, not sure why


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep try it and let me know how do you like it, it might be total new taste  I love trying new things, still remember light shock when tried sushi for the first time  veeeery nice :bounce:


Might try it tomorrow 

The twitchy eye thing is horrible... had that once and it lasted about a week, got so paranoid about it as well as annoyed. Hope it stops for you


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Might try it tomorrow
> 
> The twitchy eye thing is horrible... had that once and it lasted about a week, got so paranoid about it as well as annoyed. Hope it stops for you


I know! first it was twitch in left hand or elbow, and now eye  not going under the stress or anything, im calm like never but now annoyed


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I know! first it was twitch in left hand or elbow, and now eye  not going under the stress or anything, im calm like never but now annoyed


Are you poking your eye weirdly yet? I usually end up stretching my eyelid and doing odd stuff to try and relax it... the kind of thing that just attracts even more strange glances from other people than just the twitchy eye in the first place. :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Are you poking your eye weirdly yet? I usually end up stretching my eyelid and doing odd stuff to try and relax it... the kind of thing that just attracts even more strange glances from other people than just the twitchy eye in the first place. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: thats what i did, not working tho. tried to close it, it twiches even closed, weirdooo


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: thats what i did, not working tho. tried to close it, it twiches even closed, weirdooo


You have always had that twitch, and a crazy look in your eye - I reasoned 28hr cardio sessions had driven you insaine.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You have always had that twitch, and a crazy look in your eye - I reasoned 28hr cardio sessions had driven you insaine.


whaaat, i dont have crazy look in me eye :nono:  and i think i need to increase those hours, chubbiness wont go away :blush:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ruta..Do you drink any alcohol during prep or when not prepping...? little wine? Anything or are u mega strict on that too?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

or the odd Pot Noodle? (lol...joking!)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ruta..Do you drink any alcohol during prep or when not prepping...? little wine? Anything or are u mega strict on that too?


yep, drink sometimes white (mostly) vine with meal or some light cocktails, cut completely on week 10 very strictly


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> or the odd Pot Noodle? (lol...joking!)


yeah those too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> yep, drink sometimes white (mostly) vine with meal or some light cocktails, cut completely on week 10 very strictly


thanks babe......

and the Pot Noodles? x 1 a day or 6?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> thanks babe......
> 
> and the Pot Noodles? x 1 a day or 6?


one every few days (offseason only tho), i could eat pasta, dumplings, noodles 5 times a day if i could, im very carb sensitive so have to avoid them otherwise i look and walk like a penguin


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> walk like a penguin


try some Canestein for that babe lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> try some Canestein for that babe lol


and feel like myself again? :whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> and feel like myself again? :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


squatting is a training movement btw - NOT a way of having a crafty scratch without raising suspicions pmsl....

Ok I will leave now as i'm in a saucy mood this evening and your journal is very serious indeed lol x

happy training and dieting, i will pop in for more inspiration and diet gems soon x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> squatting is a training movement btw - NOT a way of having a crafty scratch without raising suspicions pmsl....
> 
> Ok I will leave now as i'm in a saucy mood this evening and your journal is very serious indeed lol x
> 
> happy training and dieting, i will pop in for more inspiration and diet gems soon x


yes, no messing around in my precious journal 

awe, nice one, thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yep, drink sometimes white (mostly) vine with meal or some light cocktails, cut completely on week 10 very strictly


A guy i used to train with had a glass of red every night, and took 15mL of glycerol 3xday... the glycerol kept water in the muscle, and the diruretic effect of the red wine made the subcutaneous water go...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> A guy i used to train with had a glass of red every night, and took 15mL of glycerol 3xday... the glycerol kept water in the muscle, and the diruretic effect of the red wine made the subcutaneous water go...


and the alcohol was jolly decent too lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> A guy i used to train with had a glass of red every night, and took 15mL of glycerol 3xday... the glycerol kept water in the muscle, and the diruretic effect of the red wine made the subcutaneous water go...


for how long? one friend on mine did similar thing but he would take it night before contest, mixed red wine and i think 50ml glycerine and sipped before bed and the same in the morning. but he also ate high fat meals on both days. seems all that worked pretty well for him; i cut alcohol 10 weeks and dont drink at all, never tried this alcohol-glycerine thing, not sure how my body would react. normally i hold loads of water


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> for how long? one friend on mine did similar thing but he would take it night before contest, mixed red wine and i think 50ml glycerine and sipped before bed and the same in the morning. but he also ate high fat meals on both days. seems all that worked pretty well for him; i cut alcohol 10 weeks and dont drink at all, never tried this alcohol-glycerine thing, not sure how my body would react. normally i hold loads of water


was also done last week of prep. It works well. I used a shot of vodka, as its less cals, and easier to resist having more..

I you hold lots of water, lasix works well, but you need to use glycerol. Also injectable lasix is better- fast in and out.. can be done night before.

when you say you hold lots of water- have you tested your oestrogen level? tried nolva for for the 6-8 weeks of prep before the stage?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The alcohol + glycerol thing sounds interesting, can see that working in theory but no direct experience of it.

Definitely agree with aus that holding a lot of water could quite possibly be an estrogenic issue... worth checking imo, because from what I can see your typical diet shouldn't have you holding an excessive amount of water I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i love the vaso dilation and diuretic effects of a little red wine (my ususal weapon of choice lol) - plus the inhibition lowering phsycho/emotional effects upon mood and processing abilities is very positive.....

or to put it more technically - I get a nice half pished feeling and look tonk and sexy lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> was also done last week of prep. It works well. I used a shot of vodka, as its less cals, and easier to resist having more..
> 
> I you hold lots of water, lasix works well, but you need to use glycerol. Also injectable lasix is better- fast in and out.. can be done night before.
> 
> when you say you hold lots of water- have you tested your oestrogen level? tried nolva for for the 6-8 weeks of prep before the stage?


easier resist having more?  hehe, good one, last week before comps alot of things that hard to resist to 

no, I havent tested estrogen level, probably might be good idea, when it normally has to be done and which one is better blood or urine? im not using contraceptives btw so levels shouldnt be very high. probably have to go to private doc to get tests done, GP always wants ''good reasoning why I need them'', requested T3 test couple years ago, told him I have problems losing weight and he referred me to psychiatrist  I simply can see by the look, just before comps, skin dont look that dry as it supposed to be.

nope, never used nolvadex

what about the food then that last week, is it also high fat? normally I use very low amount of kcal and quite lean: looking at my last year prep log, last week daily kcal 853.61, proteins 180.10, fats 5.25, carbs 21.48


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> The alcohol + glycerol thing sounds interesting, can see that working in theory but no direct experience of it.
> 
> Definitely agree with aus that holding a lot of water could quite possibly be an estrogenic issue... worth checking imo, because from what I can see your typical diet shouldn't have you holding an excessive amount of water I wouldn't have thought.


yep it does actually sound interesting, maybe worth trying  normally would ''play'' with sodium/water but then legs cramps is nightmare every night.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i love the vaso dilation and diuretic effects of a little red wine (my ususal weapon of choice lol) - plus the inhibition lowering phsycho/emotional effects upon mood and processing abilities is very positive.....
> 
> or to put it more technically - I get a nice half pished feeling and look tonk and sexy lol


hehe that sounds good, always red?

i get tipsy so quick during dieting, one glass and Im good  :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> hehe that sounds good, always red?


no - i like some white, even chilled rose in the summer at a bbq lol, a few beers now and then (usually Belgian or German) - thats about it - dont really drink spirits


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> no - i like some white, even chilled rose in the summer at a bbq lol, a few beers now and then (usually Belgian or German) - thats about it - dont really drink spirits


aah, me too  if you have a chance try lithuanian beer, Svyturys (yellow) I think some big Tescos have it; it is good, normally I dont drink beer, but I like this one.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> aah, me too  if you have a chance try lithuanian beer, Svyturys (yellow) I think some big Tescos have it; it is good, normally I dont drink beer, but I like this one.


i will look it out and hopefully have a couple of Lithuanian birthday beers later and think of Ruta.............in a rude way lol:devil2:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> hehe that sounds good, always red?
> 
> i get tipsy so quick during dieting, one glass and Im good  :bounce:


I belive dry white wine is the weapon of choice for most, red has more sugar.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi!

Wait a moment FitBird I'm catching up here..


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok...got to leave too much food/drink talke here... :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Hi!
> 
> Wait a moment FitBird I'm catching up here..


elo stranger  yep, time to get back on track :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ok...got to leave too much food/drink talke here... :lol:


so where you going? to have some of those as per above? :whistling: :lol:

dont you dare, stay strong :beer:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Have to say that buckwheat really is nice, I have fed it to quite a few English people and they all loved it!  Just strange it's not more popular


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Have to say that buckwheat really is nice, I have fed it to quite a few English people and they all loved it!  Just strange it's not more popular


yep not very popular here but its good, do you also eat soup or porridge?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually quite like buckwheat cereal - have to shop online for it but it is tasty and lower in salt than most store bought cereals.

Are you girls allowed carbs, mmmm lovely carbs!! Energy mmmm.

So anyway I have the towels, door locks (including my own body leaning against it) and a 12gb camera memory stick for the mutual tan and oil session. Do I need anything else?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I actually quite like buckwheat cereal - have to shop online for it but it is tasty and lower in salt than most store bought cereals.
> 
> Are you girls allowed carbs, mmmm lovely carbs!! Energy mmmm.
> 
> So anyway I have the towels, door locks (including my own body leaning against it) and a 12gb camera memory stick for the mutual tan and oil session. Do I need anything else?


told you go to the lithuanian shop, youll get real product 

we are allowed bit of carbs, are you trying to take all joy from us?!, dont be so cruel 

seems like you got all well planned?  lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> told you go to the lithuanian shop, youll get real product
> 
> we are allowed bit of carbs, are you trying to take all joy from us?!, dont be so cruel
> 
> seems like you got all well planned?  lol


Yes you did indeed, I forgot that - on the road the BT tower is on? I also need to try that dish you were talking about that Zadrunus has a lot of, based on meat and potatos wasn't it?

Ha ha I'm going to take a photo of my 300g Pasta for dinner later, and my icecream with strawberries and double creame dessert to torment you while you diet :devil2:

I like to prepare for these things, I will make sure you are safe and protected and offer another pair of helping hands if needed, my hands are big too so cover much more quickly - infact maybe I should do it for you :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> easier resist having more?  hehe, good one, last week before comps alot of things that hard to resist to
> 
> no, I havent tested estrogen level, probably might be good idea, when it normally has to be done and which one is better blood or urine? im not using contraceptives btw so levels shouldnt be very high. probably have to go to private doc to get tests done, GP always wants ''good reasoning why I need them'', requested T3 test couple years ago, told him I have problems losing weight and he referred me to psychiatrist  I simply can see by the look, just before comps, skin dont look that dry as it supposed to be.
> 
> ...


You may find a Dr or Lab convenient to you here:

http://www.whatclinic.com/doctors/uk/urine-test

With a 24Hour Urine test is actually better than blood test for:

Free Estradiol, estrone, estriol

16-alpha-hydroxy-estrone

2-hydroxy-estrone

4-hyrdoxy-estrone

4-methoxy-estrone

Also test for:

17-keto steroids

Aldosterone

Sodium

Potassium

phosphorous

Thyroid:

Free T3

Free T4

(But a blood test required for total TSH and antibodies, but really the urine test is fine).

Most important ones are in red- and ASK if they are able to measure these, not all labs are accurate enough.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> You may find a Dr or Lab convenient to you here:
> 
> http://www.whatclinic.com/doctors/uk/urine-test
> 
> ...


interesting, i was looking today at the same web, just for brum clinics and docs. will send few enquiries and will make some calls to ensure they actually do those. thank you :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Yes you did indeed, I forgot that - on the road the BT tower is on? I also need to try that dish you were talking about that Zadrunus has a lot of, based on meat and potatos wasn't it?
> 
> Ha ha I'm going to take a photo of my 300g Pasta for dinner later, and my icecream with strawberries and double creame dessert to torment you while you diet :devil2:
> 
> I like to prepare for these things, I will make sure you are safe and protected and offer another pair of helping hands if needed, my hands are big too so cover much more quickly - infact maybe I should do it for you :whistling:


yep, lionel street and that tasty dish called ''Cepelinai'', try them and might be strong as Big Z 

eeerrm i just had my tasty chickend and broccolli, so dont care about your pizza/pasta and ice-cream, i might go and make some protein one, yay :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yep, lionel street and that tasty dish called ''Cepelinai'', try them and might be strong as Big Z
> 
> eeerrm i just had my tasty chickend and broccolli, so dont care about your pizza/pasta and ice-cream, i might go and make some protein one, yay :bounce:


If something made me as strong as Z I think I would eat it no matter what it was, babies, bricks, dog poo etc

Mmm my food was sooooooooooooo very good, and no morning cardio but a nice lazy lie in to keep anabolic.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> interesting, i was looking today at the same web, just for brum clinics and docs. will send few enquiries and will make some calls to ensure they actually do those. thank you :thumb:


as easy way to understan these readings:

-altesterone- effects how much water you hold via the Angiotensin/renin system- if this is high, take Captopril, or Enalepril (ACE inhibitors for high blood pressure- they prevent water retenttion from this system).

-if your 16-alpha reading is even in the middle of normal.. You will benefit from nolva... if its high normal.. you NEED nolva...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> as easy way to understan these readings:
> 
> -altesterone- effects how much water you hold via the Angiotensin/renin system- if this is high, take Captopril, or Enalepril (ACE inhibitors for high blood pressure- they prevent water retenttion from this system).
> 
> -if your 16-alpha reading is even in the middle of normal.. You will benefit from nolva... if its high normal.. you NEED nolva...


ok, sounds quite understandable  will see what results will say. whats average price for those blood tests? dont want to overpay, i know might vary depending on clinic

my thyroid was messed up when i was teen, then later all seemed ok and now thinking might be probs again, as im on low kcal but struggling to lose weight. on the other hand dont want to hang up on drugs, actually read if will start on t3, got to go basically for all life, not sure how much of that is true


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> ok, sounds quite understandable  will see what results will say. whats average price for those blood tests? dont want to overpay, i know might vary depending on clinic
> 
> my thyroid was messed up when i was teen, then later all seemed ok and now thinking might be probs again, as im on low kcal but struggling to lose weight. on the other hand dont want to hang up on drugs, actually read if will start on t3, got to go basically for all life, not sure how much of that is true


its late now.. remind me, and i will post the studies.. but essentially, they withdrew patients who where on long term therapy with t3 (i.e 25 years) and within 2-4 weeks.. all had their own thryoid levels working perfectly. You can"t damage or shut down your thyroid gland- proven!

Thing is if you restrict cals & carbs, the conversion of t4 to t3 via the deiodenase enzyme is reduced to protect the body.. making weight loss harder.. 99% of women need T3 when dieting to comp shape..


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

my mom was on thyroid medicine for 2 decades and after a Check up the endo told her to stop it so its definitely not for life


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thyroid gland does funny things sometimes, but it can in some situations self correct. I had a hyperthyroid issue about four years ago that happened out of the blue - lost 40lbs in six weeks, had a thyrotoxic crisis and almost died one day in my bathroom... then suddenly my thyroid normalised and has been fine since. Never got a diagnosis as to why my thyroid went crazy at all, best guess was an obscure tropical illness as I'd just come back from jungle trekking in vietnam and malaysia. They wanted to remove my thyroid gland and put me on meds to be sure of preventing another crisis, but I told them no unless I relapsed... and am glad because things now seem fine almost half a decade later.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> its late now.. remind me, and i will post the studies.. but essentially, they withdrew patients who where on long term therapy with t3 (i.e 25 years) and within 2-4 weeks.. all had their own thryoid levels working perfectly. You can"t damage or shut down your thyroid gland- proven!
> 
> Thing is if you restrict cals & carbs, the conversion of t4 to t3 via the deiodenase enzyme is reduced to protect the body.. making weight loss harder.. 99% of women need T3 when dieting to comp shape..


oh ok, sounds good then, thanks. prob is, it takes ages for me to lose it and I regain it extremely fast even I dont eat like elephant after comps or I dont normally eat high carbs or fatty foods, last time after comps I regained 17kg in two weeks, which is madness. this time i stayed leaner throughout the year, half year really so it should be easier, but its still not going down that well, or might be im expecting it bit too soon


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Stathis said:


> my mom was on thyroid medicine for 2 decades and after a Check up the endo told her to stop it so its definitely not for life


good news then  what about the weight, or she didnt have weight problems?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Thyroid gland does funny things sometimes, but it can in some situations self correct. I had a hyperthyroid issue about four years ago that happened out of the blue - lost 40lbs in six weeks, had a thyrotoxic crisis and almost died one day in my bathroom... then suddenly my thyroid normalised and has been fine since. Never got a diagnosis as to why my thyroid went crazy at all, best guess was an obscure tropical illness as I'd just come back from jungle trekking in vietnam and malaysia. They wanted to remove my thyroid gland and put me on meds to be sure of preventing another crisis, but I told them no unless I relapsed... and am glad because things now seem fine almost half a decade later.


oh wow, that sounds scary really, and you never have probs ever since? I had overactive thyroid when I was 13, was extremely skinny, they put me on medication, it was short period and went to normal. problems back I guess after my head injury, im not sure what medication I was given, it was quite alot and probably they messed up my thyroid. i was very active as always but there hardly managed to lose weight. i wasnt very overweight but with eating habbits and activity it should go down easier i think


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> oh wow, that sounds scary really, and you never have probs ever since? I had overactive thyroid when I was 13, was extremely skinny, they put me on medication, it was short period and went to normal. problems back I guess after my head injury, im not sure what medication I was given, it was quite alot and probably they messed up my thyroid. i was very active as always but there hardly managed to lose weight. i wasnt very overweight but with eating habbits and activity it should go down easier i think


When the thyroid does go wrong it really screws things up - too active and weight gain is almost impossible no matter what you eat, and when under-active the weight just piles on as you know. One of my friends has a twelve year old daughter and she has always had under-active thyroid since a baby - if she misses her medication just for a day she gets weird effects.

Yeah the weight loss was worrying, but the thyroid crisis was scary. I don't actually remember it too well - I went upstairs to the bathroom to shower because I'd been sweating like crazy and heart rate was really elevated, remember that the room started to spin.... and next thing I was aware of was waking up on the floor in a puddle of sweat about four hours later with a splitting headache and some pain in my chest. I got myself together and went to the treatment room at my GP surgery, and they sent me up to the hospital and they looked me over and said that it looked like I'd had thyroid crisis. I didn't even know what that was, and when they told me that there's a roughly 50% chance of dying with one of those I was like "holy sh1t!!!" lol.

All has been fine since. My thyroid levels I was getting tested once a year since then (stopped last year) and have each time tested exactly the same and just above the middle of the normal range - everything seems totally stable. In respect of body fat control I find it really easy and predictable to manipulate, and on all macro splits equally. Am pretty lucky.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> All has been fine since. My thyroid levels I was getting tested once a year since then (stopped last year) and have each time tested exactly the same and just above the middle of the normal range - everything seems totally stable. In respect of body fat control I find it really easy and predictable to manipulate, and on all macro splits equally. Am pretty lucky.


glad all worked out well for you


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, am cardio done

Back-Bicep day today :bounce: second favourite part to train after legs


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> ok, am cardio done
> 
> Back-Bicep day today :bounce: second favourite part to train after legs


You know you want to do some ultra heavy deadlifts!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You know you want to do some ultra heavy deadlifts!


yep, i did and felt little bit sick after workout so I guess it was good one. diet is slightly kicking in, hardly managed to finish cardio after workout and way home was veeeery long  and slow, I was moving exactly the same you move in the gym, no rush


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yep, i did and felt little bit sick after workout so I guess it was good one. diet is slightly kicking in, hardly managed to finish cardio after workout and way home was veeeery long  and slow, I was moving exactly the same you move in the gym, no rush


Good girl, moving slow is the way to go, slow and steady wins the long race. :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Good girl, moving slow is the way to go, slow and steady wins the long race. :thumb:


moving even slower today :mellow: my back is killing me but thats good, good work done yesterday and today cheat day yay :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*10 weeks out diet * (just realised I have 10 weeks left not 11, woopsy  )

cutting all sort of souses like ketchup, mayo, salad dressings

cutting alcohol, bread

one cheat meal on Saturday, and will replace Meal 6 with casein 3 times a week.

*Meal 1*

5 Egg whites, 1 Egg yolk, Avocado 100g

Fish oil 5 caps, BCAA	10g, L-glutamine 10g, Amino acids 5g

Protein 40.5g, Fat 23.4g, Carbs 16g, Calories 436kcal, Sodium 129mg, Fiber 7.5g

*Meal 2*

Chicken 100g, Low Sodium Salt 2g, Green beans 100g,

Fish oil 5caps, Amino acids 5g

Protein 27g, Fat 7g, Carbs 7g, Calories 199kcal, Sodium 1177mg, Fiber 3g

*Meal 3*

Chicken 100g, Low Sodium Salt 1g, Green beans 100g,

Fish oil 5caps, Amino acids 5g

Protein 27g, Fat 7g, Carbs 7g, Calories 199kcal, Sodium 697mg, Fiber 3g

*Meal 4*

Pre workout Oat pancakes 70g, Amino acids 5g, L-Carnitine 5g, Creatine 2g

Pre cardio BCAA 10g, L-glutamine 10g

Post cardio Amino acids 30g

Protein 66.9g, Fat 4.9g, Carbs 46.2g, Calories 496.5kcal, Sodium 1.4mg, Fiber 7.7g

*Meal 5 *

Tuna 130g, Onion 50g

Fish oil 5g, Amino acids 5g

Protein 34.3g, Fat 6.8g, Carbs 8.8g, Calories 233.9kcal, Sodium 510mg, Fiber 1.5g

*Meal 6*

5 Egg whites, Cucumber 100g

Amino acids 5g

Protein 16.7g, Fat 0g, Carbs 4.6g, Calories 85.2kcal, Sodium 120mg, Fiber 0g

*Total per day* Protein 212.4g, Fat 49.0g, Carbs 89.6g, Calories 1650kcal, Sodium 2634.4mg, Fiber 22.7g


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> *10 weeks out diet * (just realised I have 10 weeks left not 11, woopsy  )
> 
> cutting all sort of souses like ketchup, mayo, salad dressings
> 
> ...


Last night for a snack in the gym I had

5 Double Cheeseburgers

2 x Mexican Chicken Shakers

Portion of Fries

Washed down with a protien shake

Total for my snack: 3690kcals, 223g Protien, 169g Fat, 330g Carbs

Your diet sucks and my diet is king.

And it is national Pie week today so its Urban Pie for lunch a nice couple of steak and blue cheese pies with mash and onion are on the menu!

And you're the fatty maw haw haw!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Last night for a snack in the gym I had
> 
> 5 Double Cheeseburgers
> 
> ...


I dont eat burgers, fries or pies even in offseason  so all what you listed not a big deal to me  but yeah the amount of food you eat daily, that just crazy

oi stop calling me fatty, wasnt enough yesterday whole evening making fun of me?

am cardio done, and chest-tri day today and more cardio later, fattiness will leave me soon


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I dont eat burgers, fries or pies even in offseason  so all what you listed not a big deal to me  but yeah the amount of food you eat daily, that just crazy
> 
> oi stop calling me fatty, wasnt enough yesterday whole evening making fun of me?
> 
> am cardio done, and chest-tri day today and more cardio later, fattiness will leave me soon


The more I call you fatty fat fat the harder you will work just to prove me wrong and be smug to me when you have your eight pack back.

You see you think it is mean, but really Ionly do it becuase I care - oh, and becuase i don't want fat chicks visiting the gym :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> The more I call you fatty fat fat the harder you will work just to prove me wrong and be smug to me when you have your eight pack back.
> 
> You see you think it is mean, but really Ionly do it becuase I care - oh, and becuase i don't want fat chicks visiting the gym :whistling:


haha I have thick skin, remember im still fatty  so you can call whatever you want :lol:

my eightpack :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> haha I have thick skin, remember im still fatty  so you can call whatever you want :lol:
> 
> my eightpack :crying:


Fatty? Lol, u could be one of his meals!!! :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Fatty? Lol, u could be one of his meals!!! :lol:


 :lol: yeah quality kcals


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol: yeah quality kcals


Ruta is so fat at the moment it would be like eating a Kebab


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Ruta is so fat at the moment it would be like eating a Kebab


Straight from the spit?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Straight from the spit?


With just enough time for a gallon of mayonnaise!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> With just enough time for a gallon of mayonnaise!


 :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, morning cardio done, somehow lack of energy this morning :crying:

chest and tri today and 45min cardio after 

coffee time :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> Ok, morning cardio done, somehow lack of energy this morning :crying:
> 
> chest and tri today and 45min cardio after
> 
> coffee time :bounce:


It's because you are up late bothering me, you need more sleep!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> It's because you are up late bothering me, you need more sleep!


sure thats all me bothering you 

actually I had 8 hours of sleep, its enough I think  and just had nice coffee with cinnamon, loaded bit with energy and good to go yay


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've often wondered if you have any sleep Ruta... whatever time of day I log on, be first thing in the morning or 1am at night you always seem logged on!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I've often wondered if you have any sleep Ruta... whatever time of day I log on, be first thing in the morning or 1am at night you always seem logged on!


  my PC is always on and sometimes I leave like 10 pages open incl uk-m, bad habit


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> my PC is always on and sometimes I leave like 10 pages open incl uk-m, bad habit


let me guess some of the pages -

UKM (obviously)

email?

facebook?

youtube?

ebay?

other forums?

other social network?

work related?

personal research/reading?

bodybuilding/training articles?

How many did I get right?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> sure thats all me bothering you
> 
> actually I had 8 hours of sleep, its enough I think  and just had nice coffee with cinnamon, loaded bit with energy and good to go yay


I may bother back a little but only in retort and to be mean!

Honest question - I assumed you would need more sleep than that given your body is in a catabolic state? But on the counter side you are much smaller than me and do not need to hibernate or grow. I'm curious as to what you find an appropriate level of sleep - does it very depending on the stage of build up you are at?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> let me guess some of the pages -
> 
> UKM (obviously)
> 
> ...


just few  uk-m, couple other bb forums, work related and personal reading, world/finance news, facebook sometimes in the evening, all emails got on thunderbird so i dont need to spend time to log into each as i have quite few, i see when new message arrives. ebay, nope dont like paypal so i dont use ebay, amazon for me  youtube not that often, other social network not really 

i just realised im addicted to internet :w00t:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I may bother back a little but only in retort and to be mean!
> 
> Honest question - I assumed you would need more sleep than that given your body is in a catabolic state? But on the counter side you are much smaller than me and do not need to hibernate or grow. I'm curious as to what you find an appropriate level of sleep - does it very depending on the stage of build up you are at?


not to be mean, when thats gonna happen? :whistling:

im not big sleeper, normally wake up at 7-8am, if have to earlier, alarm on, trying to go to bed as early as possible but lately not happening, if i have to wake up early, try to force myself to go sleep earlier. crazy times coming as i have to train more now and obviously somehow to manage to get more rest. if i sleep 7-8hrs im happy  if i sleep less then that, def trying to get some day nap, tiredness def affecting my condition and energy levels during training


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> just few  uk-m, couple other bb forums, work related and personal reading, world/finance news, facebook sometimes in the evening, all emails got on thunderbird so i dont need to spend time to log into each as i have quite few, i see when new message arrives. ebay, nope dont like paypal so i dont use ebay, amazon for me  youtube not that often, other social network not really
> 
> i just realised im addicted to internet :w00t:


what are you like on a day when for some reason you can't log on to internet? get any withdrawal?

I pretty much go through the same kinds of site to you, but rather than have them open all at once I cycle through them. Work related stuff gets the least attention... facebook and UKM suddenly become the most interesting sites in the world when I have a work deadline:lol:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> let me guess some of the pages -
> 
> UKM (obviously)
> 
> ...


Hey Fav EE Sister looks like your all time favourite website was missed off the above.... :whistling: ........ :lol: your secret is safe :wink:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Hey Fav EE Sister looks like your all time favourite website was missed off the above.... :whistling: ........ :lol: your secret is safe :wink:


 :huh: I have no idea what you on about 

..but yeah shish


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting chat you guys are having on sleep.

Sleep is highly variable between individuals I think.I function best on 8.5 hours, but find in the winter I will sleep more if allowed to... my body definitely is affected by the varying hours of daylight and vit d3 and melatonin variations that follow from that.

In respect of exercise I don't find it affects my need for sleep much, but after a very intense weights session or a run where I really push hard my body usually wants to nap for 30 mins or so straight afterwards, and if i can do it then I usually feel great for it.

Working out late at night though tends to make it hard to get to sleep - most probably due to elevated body temp at a time when it normally is lower (sleep cycles usually tied into a synchronicity of melatonin, serotonin and low body temp - and lower cortisol and dopamine).


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> what are you like on a day when for some reason you can't log on to internet? get any withdrawal?
> 
> I pretty much go through the same kinds of site to you, but rather than have them open all at once I cycle through them. Work related stuff gets the least attention... facebook and UKM suddenly become the most interesting sites in the world when I have a work deadline:lol:


when comps get closer, dont spend that much time really but my work no on comp and net mostly and apparently i do good work so im allowed to use it for personal stuff too  facebook getting too booring and annoying so go there to check messages and chat with few people, being nosy and look at others pics, hate all the games and other poops whats going on there 

i have like 15 tabs open, easy to go through  and other window to watch movies or tv programs (when at home), pretty much multitasking :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Interesting chat you guys are having on sleep.
> 
> Sleep is highly variable between individuals I think.I function best on 8.5 hours, but find in the winter I will sleep more if allowed to... my body definitely is affected by the varying hours of daylight and vit d3 and melatonin variations that follow from that.
> 
> ...


yep, thats true. normally I dont have sleeping probs, if i have at least 7 hrs its all ok, but last couple weeks having very weird dreams and not sleeping very well, might be due low serotonin, diet kicking hardly already, would eat choc to increase it, but obviously cant  probably need to hit sunbed, always feel way better after it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone who has studied such things told me that when dreams get more vivid it's usually a sign that a persons sleep cycles have changed - different proportions of REM and deep sleep. Apparently you can have a lot of sleep overall, but if for some reason one of those cycles is inhibited (which can happen through medications or diet/physiologically induced changes in hormones or neurotransmitters) then sleep even of a normal duration can in certain circumstances cease to be completely restful.

Is an interesting topic and I keep meaning to read more about it. In the meantime though I just want some winter sun... been nice the last few days and when not doing work and other stuff have been out in it as much as possible. Not the same as a nice trip somewhere topical though!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Someone who has studied such things told me that when dreams get more vivid it's usually a sign that a persons sleep cycles have changed - different proportions of REM and deep sleep. Apparently you can have a lot of sleep overall, but if for some reason one of those cycles is inhibited (which can happen through medications or diet/physiologically induced changes in hormones or neurotransmitters) then sleep even of a normal duration can in certain circumstances cease to be completely restful.
> 
> Is an interesting topic and I keep meaning to read more about it. In the meantime though I just want some winter sun... been nice the last few days and when not doing work and other stuff have been out in it as much as possible. Not the same as a nice trip somewhere topical though!


yeah, it all makes sense really, but i guess just need some time finally to get use to it.

yeah tell me about the sun, no existent here  missing some tropical one 

did shoulders this evening, great pump as never and the gym was soooo crazy, obviously spring coming, so many people going back to gym to prepare for summer,aargh need to change training time, cant stand waiting for weights and machines


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Someone who has studied such things told me that when dreams get more vivid it's usually a sign that a persons sleep cycles have changed - different proportions of REM and deep sleep. Apparently you can have a lot of sleep overall, but if for some reason one of those cycles is inhibited (which can happen through medications or diet/physiologically induced changes in hormones or neurotransmitters) then sleep even of a normal duration can in certain circumstances cease to be completely restful.
> 
> Is an interesting topic and I keep meaning to read more about it. In the meantime though I just want some winter sun... been nice the last few days and when not doing work and other stuff have been out in it as much as possible. Not the same as a nice trip somewhere topical though!


I have studied sleeping patterns as part of my psychology studies to an extent (far from in depth studies)

The jury is still out on most of it to be honest as it is such a difficult topic to apply control measures too.

It is a very interesting topic and I recall reading one study which measured sleeping patters without exterior stimuli; the body adapted a 25hr day pattern and slept for approximately 12 hrs of that day broken up into three segments which were essentially two shorter sleeps and a longer period of sleep.

Some research suggests that the 'nap' is a fantastic tool, slipping nicely into REM stages without falling into the deeper long wave sleep.

The theory is that this allows the body during its major rest period to avoid or reduce the amount of cycles between stage 4 sleep (theoretical area where the body gains maximal recovery) and REM (dream state semi conscious theorised to be an organisation tool for the mind).

I too would enjoy reading more on this topic given the time, but I'm always asleep or eating.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I have studied sleeping patterns as part of my psychology studies to an extent (far from in depth studies)
> 
> The jury is still out on most of it to be honest as it is such a difficult topic to apply control measures too.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, clarifies a few things for me 

I've not found any studies about this but one thing that interests me is the relationship between meditation and sleep requirement - have practised and performed several forms of meditation over the years, and one thing I have found repeatedly is that 30 mins or so of focused forms of meditation immediately prior to sleep significantly reduces the duration of natural sleep, and without any detriment to performance or perceived energy levels the following day - for me it knocks sleep down by about 2-3 hours and I wake this much time earlier.

I remember reading that well practised meditation leads to increased theta wave brain activity - similar patterns observed in stage 1 sleep cycles, and have often wondered if the process is similar to the power nap in that it's like banking those phases for later so that I can skip through them more quickly during the sleep phase and spend more time in the deep sleep/delta wave phase.

Otherwise yeah, my reading is also limited by priorities elsewhere - eating, training and sleeping. Oh and trolling UKM too (especially Ruta's journal  ) :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's interesting, clarifies a few things for me
> 
> I've not found any studies about this but one thing that interests me is the relationship between meditation and sleep requirement - have practised and performed several forms of meditation over the years, and one thing I have found repeatedly is that 30 mins or so of focused forms of meditation immediately prior to sleep significantly reduces the duration of natural sleep, and without any detriment to performance or perceived energy levels the following day - for me it knocks sleep down by about 2-3 hours and I wake this much time earlier.
> 
> ...


yep, some good reading :thumb:

I dont mind trolling as long as no dirty chats or bad language involved


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I sleep so much worse when dieting.. Hmm, maybe not that much worse, but I'm wide awake on the early hours. I guess it's my body telling me to stop this lazy nonsense ang go and find some foood!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's interesting, clarifies a few things for me
> 
> I've not found any studies about this but one thing that interests me is the relationship between meditation and sleep requirement - have practised and performed several forms of meditation over the years, and one thing I have found repeatedly is that 30 mins or so of focused forms of meditation immediately prior to sleep significantly reduces the duration of natural sleep, and without any detriment to performance or perceived energy levels the following day - for me it knocks sleep down by about 2-3 hours and I wake this much time earlier.
> 
> ...


That is very interesting. I have not practiced meditation myself but I would propose a hypothesis that meditation assists the brain in maintenance and organisation, much akin to the theories for REM patterns where the computer that is the mind is effectively defragmenting itself, reorganising and prioritizing certain thought patterns.

If this is the case it would allow the body akin to the nap to as you say spend more time around stage 3 and 4 sleep regenerating and restoring hormonal levels, body tissue etc.

After I compete on the 18th of this month I may read into meditation practices a little more and in an uncontrolled way test this hypothesis out somewhat to see if there is any added benefit. Even if allowing 30mins meditation did not actually reduce sleep time, but allowed for more of that sleep time to be spent in physical recovery it would be a bonus to the sort of training we do - and as such in my mind I can then justify the reason I am doing/experimenting with it.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I sleep so much worse when dieting.. Hmm, maybe not that much worse, but I'm wide awake on the early hours. I guess it's my body telling me to stop this lazy nonsense ang go and find some foood!!


hahahaha noooo your body says, sop being lazy and hit the road (as far as I know you hate indoor cardio  ) I had to wake up this morning way earlier but the crazy dreams I had all night Im lucky I had to wake up. and I already started dreaming about lost shoes backstage or being late, madness


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> That is very interesting. I have not practiced meditation myself but I would propose a hypothesis that meditation assists the brain in maintenance and organisation, much akin to the theories for REM patterns where the computer that is the mind is effectively defragmenting itself, reorganising and prioritizing certain thought patterns.
> 
> If this is the case it would allow the body akin to the nap to as you say spend more time around stage 3 and 4 sleep regenerating and restoring hormonal levels, body tissue etc.
> 
> After I compete on the 18th of this month I may read into meditation practices a little more and in an uncontrolled way test this hypothesis out somewhat to see if there is any added benefit. Even if allowing 30mins meditation did not actually reduce sleep time, but allowed for more of that sleep time to be spent in physical recovery it would be a bonus to the sort of training we do - and as such in my mind I can then justify the reason I am doing/experimenting with it.


no offence but I cant imagine you sitting still and meditating :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

very early morning cardio done and just got back from GP, will have some tests done next week, so will know whats going on

............ my weight according to GP is 64kg, you must be kidding me :cursing: I havent checked my weight on my scales for few weeks now, but I hope those at GP not correct

and getting massage done later in the afternoon, yay :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> no offence but I cant imagine you sitting still and meditating :lol: :lol:


Moving burns precious Kcals, why do you think I lumber around. If I move to fast I need to re-carb myself.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Moving burns precious Kcals, why do you think I lumber around. If I move to fast I need to re-carb myself.


true, you can sit still, been there seen that  im about you meditating  and its good that talking dont burn your precious kcals otherwise youd be in trouble, kcal wise


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> true, you can sit still, been there seen that  im about you meditating  and its good that talking dont burn your precious kcals otherwise youd be in trouble, kcal wise


The brain actually uses approx 20% of the kcals of a normal person, this will differ for atheletes due to the increased metabolic rates etc but generally speaking the more active the mind the more kcals required - which is why you eat so little and I eat so much. My mind is like a rocket exploring space, where as yours is more like a battery powered milk cart on its morning delivery :001_tt2:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> The brain actually uses approx 20% of the kcals of a normal person, this will differ for atheletes due to the increased metabolic rates etc but generally speaking the more active the mind the more kcals required - which is why you eat so little and I eat so much. My mind is like a rocket exploring space, where as yours is more like a battery powered milk cart on its morning delivery :001_tt2:


sure

well i talk quality while you beat me on quantity :tt2: :lol: :lol:

i eat little because im fat and i care, and you............ do the math

im so smart today, as never

coffee time :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> That is very interesting. I have not practiced meditation myself but I would propose a hypothesis that meditation assists the brain in maintenance and organisation, much akin to the theories for REM patterns where the computer that is the mind is effectively defragmenting itself, reorganising and prioritizing certain thought patterns.
> 
> If this is the case it would allow the body akin to the nap to as you say spend more time around stage 3 and 4 sleep regenerating and restoring hormonal levels, body tissue etc.
> 
> After I compete on the 18th of this month I may read into meditation practices a little more and in an uncontrolled way test this hypothesis out somewhat to see if there is any added benefit. Even if allowing 30mins meditation did not actually reduce sleep time, but allowed for more of that sleep time to be spent in physical recovery it would be a bonus to the sort of training we do - and as such in my mind I can then justify the reason I am doing/experimenting with it.


I would certainly suggest experimenting and giving it a go. Your hypothesis about the mechanism of benefit makes perfect sense. Meditation takes a while to 'get' depending on how a person is meditating, how far they wish to go with it, and how naturally they are suited to the ideas behind it... a fundamental aspect of most forms of meditation is being able to switch away from the conscious dialogue of thoughts and move into a state of 'thoughtless awareness' - in simple relaxation meditations this usually involves shifting focus simply to the sensation of breathing or of some other focus and away from thinking, but it can be taken much further and to deeper physiological rhythms.

There are also forms of meditation which take awareness into the gaps between thoughts and completely much more deeply into the sensation of non thinking... this can be harder to do for a very rational mind which is used to commenting on everything, but the experience it leads to is quite profound and powerful if achieved as it takes apart the sensation of consciousness and idea of self identity in quite a big way once you get there. Finally some meditations work on maintaining focus on a symbol that represents a much larger concept, and these meditations function almost like a form of cognitive reprogramming where the symbol is taken deeply into the subconscious where it then directs and changes the conscious mind and habitual behaviours.

I have spent years on and off trying different things, and have gained a reasonable degree of competence in some styles of meditation but have a long way to go overall... but find so much benefit from what I have learned. The hardest part for me initially was to realise that the best teachers of meditation are the mystical traditions of yoga, tai chi etc... initially as a very logical person i found it somewhat difficult to surrender to mystical terminology and ideas... but I do genuinely feel that those methods teach the required skills far better than any other approach.

I think you kind of have to openly embrace the concepts of 'non attachment', 'letting go of thoughts and rationality' and wanting to 'be' rather than 'do' for these kinds of things to really be taken on board and work to their fullest potential... and these concepts tend to run counter to the conditioning of the rational scientific mind that is always looking to analyse, quantify and consider practical applications for everything. Mystical language, if a person can accept it, is more poetic and evocative and tends to create a better more open state of mind for these concepts.

Anyway I'll stop talking about it now... could go on all day!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, some good reading :thumb:
> 
> I dont mind trolling as long as no dirty chats or bad language involved


Your journal is very free of garbage banter... is one of the reasons I like it, as there's no need to trawl through pages of nonsense to find a post that's interesting


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Your journal is very free of garbage banter... is one of the reasons I like it, as there's no need to trawl through pages of nonsense to find a post that's interesting


yep, im glad and thankful people dont trash it with useless chats  :thumb: so far good ideas and advices


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, im glad and thankful people dont trash it with useless chats  :thumb: so far good ideas and advices


Am glad you think so... especially after I've just been spamming it with a meditation essay!

Your journal attracts a good crowd though... I probably should start spamming Matt's journal too as he always has interesting things to say (watch out buddy, your journal may be attacked shortly :lol: ).


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am glad you think so... especially after I've just been spamming it with a meditation essay!
> 
> Your journal attracts a good crowd though... I probably should start spamming Matt's journal too as he always has interesting things to say (watch out buddy, your journal may be attacked shortly :lol: ).


as I said before, its quite interesting reading  hehe yeah, visit Griffiths journal too  btw he pretends being silly etc  but in reality his IQ is the same as my weight in lbs  and thats way above average :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> as I said before, its quite interesting reading  hehe yeah, visit Griffiths journal too  btw he pretends being silly etc  but in reality his IQ is the same as my weight in lbs  and thats way above average :whistling:


He pretends to be grumpy too but I bet he's also a big softie... most powerlifters seem like that, physically big and intimidating on the face of it but really just gentle giants... is the bodybuilders with their horrid calorie restriction cutting diets who are the really grumpy ones!! :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> He pretends to be grumpy too but I bet he's also a big softie... most powerlifters seem like that, physically big and intimidating on the face of it but really just gentle giants... is the bodybuilders with their horrid calorie restriction cutting diets who are the really grumpy ones!! :lol:


I'm grumpy only with idiots; never been one to suffer fools. I find arguing with an idiot is futile a lot of the time as they attempt to drag you down to their level and then they can beat you with experience.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I'm grumpy only with idiots; never been one to suffer fools. I find arguing with an idiot is futile a lot of the time as they attempt to drag you down to their level and then they can beat you with experience.


Yeah I know what you are saying... my approach is generally to just switch off and divert my attention elsewhere rather than waste time. There are lots of people I just don't interact with much, and there's a good reason for it.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah I know what you are saying... my approach is generally to just switch off and divert my attention elsewhere rather than waste time. There are lots of people I just don't interact with much, and there's a good reason for it.


yeah, I tried to do that today :crying: there was a crazy man in the gym, have no idea where he came from. I think he has mental illness or something and he scared the cr.ap out of me :/ tried to ignore him and he got even angrier. he was standing and pointing his finger at me and shouting something in his weir own language, aaargh

realy shocked :huh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yeah, I tried to do that today :crying: there was a crazy man in the gym, have no idea where he came from. I think he has mental illness or something and he scared the cr.ap out of me :/ tried to ignore him and he got even angrier. he was standing and pointing his finger at me and shouting something in his weir own language, aaargh
> 
> realy shocked :huh:


Wow, that sounds pretty freaky.... sounds like maybe the guy was schizophrenic, as I've met a couple of guys with schizophrenia who do things like that. The important thing I guess is that he wasn't physically aggressive and didn't hurt you or himself... surprised they let him into the gym on his own like that to be honest!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, that sounds pretty freaky.... sounds like maybe the guy was schizophrenic, as I've met a couple of guys with schizophrenia who do things like that. The important thing I guess is that he wasn't physically aggressive and didn't hurt you or himself... surprised they let him into the gym on his own like that to be honest!


yes, i saw him walking in the gym and shouting i thought that might be how he talks or something, or he might get lost, i have no idea and then he came over to me, stood like 1meter away and stand for couple of minutes simply staring. i thought he might want ask something but he didnt so i kept standing and then he started pointing his finger at me and shouting. point is simply didnt know what todo, probably first time in my life felt so lost, because Im not sure whether he can understand what people are saying to him. it was very freaky, he was kind of aggressive but also if he has some sort of disorder that might be normal behaviour for him, i have no idea. there were couple guys in the same room,one was on the treadmill and the other was standing like few meters away and simply did nothing, i was looking at him, like help me, say something to the man but that one seemed like didnt give a poop. the crazy one carried on shouting and then left, i spoke to couple guys and they said this is not the first time he comes to the gym, not being paranoid but now dont feel comfortable to go there now. he was allowed to come in because he didnt do anything wrong i guess i dont know but yeah you cant predict what people can do and thats scariest part


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yes, i saw him walking in the gym and shouting i thought that might be how he talks or something, or he might get lost, i have no idea and then he came over to me, stood like 1meter away and stand for couple of minutes simply staring. i thought he might want ask something but he didnt so i kept standing and then he started pointing his finger at me and shouting. point is simply didnt know what todo, probably first time in my life felt so lost, because Im not sure whether he can understand what people are saying to him. it was very freaky, he was kind of aggressive but also if he has some sort of disorder that might be normal behaviour for him, i have no idea. there were couple guys in the same room,one was on the treadmill and the other was standing like few meters away and simply did nothing, i was looking at him, like help me, say something to the man but that one seemed like didnt give a poop. the crazy one carried on shouting and then left, i spoke to couple guys and they said this is not the first time he comes to the gym, not being paranoid but now dont feel comfortable to go there now. he was allowed to come in because he didnt do anything wrong i guess i dont know but yeah you cant predict what people can do and thats scariest part


Could you speak to one of the staff and at least let them know about the incident? Even if he has a disorder of some kind, he should not be allowed to intimidate people or invade there personal space. Maybe the staff can watch out for him and take action if it happens again?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Could you speak to one of the staff and at least let them know about the incident? Even if he has a disorder of some kind, he should not be allowed to intimidate people or invade there personal space. Maybe the staff can watch out for him and take action if it happens again?


well staff and other gym members very well aware about him as he was messing in the gym all good 20 minutes, I think somebody tried to tell him off but he just ignored them. i really hope he wont be let in next time


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> well staff and other gym members very well aware about him as he was messing in the gym all good 20 minutes, I think somebody tried to tell him off but he just ignored them. i really hope he wont be let in next time


Yeah, it's annoying even having to take things like this into consideration when you just want to get on with things. But such is life I suppose. On a different note, is there a way to say your username? Or is it an abbreviation/combination of the word fit/fitness and Ruta? When I make a reference to you in my thoughts, my brain stumbles when trying to make out 'fitrut', lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, it's annoying even having to take things like this into consideration when you just want to get on with things. But such is life I suppose. On a different note, is there a way to say your username? Or is it an abbreviation/combination of the word fit/fitness and Ruta? When I make a reference to you in my thoughts, my brain stumbles when trying to make out 'fitrut', lol.


 :blush: that would be fit Ruta


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yes, i saw him walking in the gym and shouting i thought that might be how he talks or something, or he might get lost, i have no idea and then he came over to me, stood like 1meter away and stand for couple of minutes simply staring. i thought he might want ask something but he didnt so i kept standing and then he started pointing his finger at me and shouting. point is simply didnt know what todo, probably first time in my life felt so lost, because Im not sure whether he can understand what people are saying to him. it was very freaky, he was kind of aggressive but also if he has some sort of disorder that might be normal behaviour for him, i have no idea. there were couple guys in the same room,one was on the treadmill and the other was standing like few meters away and simply did nothing, i was looking at him, like help me, say something to the man but that one seemed like didnt give a poop. the crazy one carried on shouting and then left, i spoke to couple guys and they said this is not the first time he comes to the gym, not being paranoid but now dont feel comfortable to go there now. he was allowed to come in because he didnt do anything wrong i guess i dont know but yeah you cant predict what people can do and thats scariest part


If he has a mental illness then the guy himself almost certainly didn't realise what he was doing was intimidating or an invasion of space, so at least try to see it that way that it wasn't personal.

Is always a shame that other people usually don't step in to help another when something like that happens though - suddenly everyone is very focused on what they are doing themselves and 'haven't noticed'. It wouldn't have taken much for someone else just to come over and ask if all was ok, especially if you were sending out distress glances.

Anyway, I would certainly have a word with the gym staff about it, and remind them its not just about you feeling your space was invaded, but also that this guy could potentially be a danger to himself and others with all the gym equipment around... last thing they'd want is him or someone else getting hurt and then the owners face a lawsuit. Making people aware of potential legal issues and loss of money usually gets peoples attention, even if nothing else does (sadly)!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> If he has a mental illness then the guy himself almost certainly didn't realise what he was doing was intimidating or an invasion of space, so at least try to see it that way that it wasn't personal.
> 
> Is always a shame that other people usually don't step in to help another when something like that happens though - suddenly everyone is very focused on what they are doing themselves and 'haven't noticed'. It wouldn't have taken much for someone else just to come over and ask if all was ok, especially if you were sending out distress glances.
> 
> Anyway, I would certainly have a word with the gym staff about it, and remind them its not just about you feeling your space was invaded, but also that this guy could potentially be a danger to himself and others with all the gym equipment around... last thing they'd want is him or someone else getting hurt and then the owners face a lawsuit. Making people aware of potential legal issues and loss of money usually gets peoples attention, even if nothing else does (sadly)!


yep, thats the life for you. and people ask me sometimes why I dont trust anyone, how could I especially when someone dont do what decent human being should

back to dieting -training updates 

today lazy off day, and also put one turkey meal, as I mentioned before I cant do magics in the kitchen so appreciate if someone can suggest me some simple diet style turkey recipes :bounce: cooked steaks today, wasnt bad but had to use oil and got to cut it too soon so looking for some good ideas


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, thats the life for you. and people ask me sometimes why I dont trust anyone, how could I especially when someone dont do what descent human being should
> 
> back to dieting -training updates
> 
> today lazy off day, and also put one turkey meal, as I mentioned before I cant do magics in the kitchen so appreciate if someone can suggest me some simple diet style turkey recipes :bounce: cooked steaks today, wasnt bad but had to use oil and got to cut it too soon so looking for some good ideas


Yeah, some people do make it hard to develop trust and faith in others, but there are some decent people out there thankfully.

Am not much of a turkey eater, so can't help much with recipes... turkey meatloaf is nice, as is grilled turkey breast with a light mustard and honey marinade... otherwise I just tend to use it as a cold cut of meat in a spinach, onion and cherry tomato salad with a little low kcal salad cream. Am all out after those suggestions, lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah, some people do make it hard to develop trust and faith in others, but there are some decent people out there thankfully.
> 
> Am not much of a turkey eater, so can't help much with recipes... turkey meatloaf is nice, as is grilled turkey breast with a light mustard and honey marinade... otherwise I just tend to use it as a cold cut of meat in a spinach, onion and cherry tomato salad with a little low kcal salad cream. Am all out after those suggestions, lol.


Im not turkey eater too but it has lower fat compare to chicken, so I decided (advised by my bro clarkey :beer: ) to include it into my diet so I still eat some chicken but will eat turkey too. salad recipe - well it still something :thumb: those spinach salad is very similar what I do, I also put black olives and fetta cheese (because of the diet, will exclude fetta) and I think if Id add some boiled turkey breast, could be something new and tasty


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If you want low fat high protien meat I hightly recommend Ostrich meat - very tasty and very low fat, much higher protien than Chicken too.

Every 1st & 3rd Wednesday of the month the farmers market is on New Street, starts just a little closer to the town hall than Temple Street (just after Bella Itallia).

I also recommend Bison meat (not for cutting though) as it has one of the highest protien contents of all meat we consume.

Regarding the strange man in the gym, can you describe him? The reason I ask is I have worked in the city for a long time and there is a chap who roams to shopping centres etc generally being loud (he seems harmless to everyone though) usually carrying a guitar or a basketball.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> If you want low fat high protien meat I hightly recommend Ostrich meat - very tasty and very low fat, much higher protien than Chicken too.
> 
> Every 1st & 3rd Wednesday of the month the farmers market is on New Street, starts just a little closer to the town hall than Temple Street (just after Bella Itallia).
> 
> ...


Can second the ostrich meat, the company is oslinc, they have markets in Solihull and moseley at certain dates aswell. They deliver too, used them and recommended them a few times!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i would have saved u from the crazy loud man :gun_bandana:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> If you want low fat high protien meat I hightly recommend Ostrich meat - very tasty and very low fat, much higher protien than Chicken too.
> 
> Every 1st & 3rd Wednesday of the month the farmers market is on New Street, starts just a little closer to the town hall than Temple Street (just after Bella Itallia).
> 
> ...


yeah, heard about ostrich meat, havent tried tho, will get some to try :thumb: have you prepared it raw, because if they sell those grilled ones probably use different oil that I use, so id buy raw meat 

i know the guy with the guitar, very tall and colourful dressed, seen him many times in city centre, but hes OK, hes just loud but not in aggressive way and sometimes he speaks to people so he doenst look like hes mental unlike the one who was messing in the gym, quite short, round 35-40, aggressive. if that would be just an agressive man, id tell him off with no problem but I didnt know how to speak to this one as he seemed he didnt know where he is or what hes doing. seen people like him on the street and simply walked away but that day in the gym I simply had no where to walk away as I was in the corner and he was standing on the pathway


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Can second the ostrich meat, the company is oslinc, they have markets in Solihull and moseley at certain dates aswell. They deliver too, used them and recommended them a few times!!


whats the name?  im very lazy when it comes to the shopping, if that could be delivered, id order for sure :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> i would have saved u from the crazy loud man :gun_bandana:


aaaawe you my hero  :bounce: almost


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yeah, heard about ostrich meat, havent tried tho, will get some to try :thumb: have you prepared it raw, because if they sell those grilled ones probably use different oil that I use, so id buy raw meat
> 
> i know the guy with the guitar, very tall and colourful dressed, seen him many times in city centre, but hes OK, hes just loud but not in aggressive way and sometimes he speaks to people so he doenst look like hes mental unlike the one who was messing in the gym, quite short, round 35-40, aggressive. if that would be just an agressive man, id tell him off with no problem but I didnt know how to speak to this one as he seemed he didnt know where he is or what hes doing. seen people like him on the street and simply walked away but that day in the gym I simply had no where to walk away as I was in the corner and he was standing on the pathway


You can buy packets of raw meat too.

They are Oslic, I also use http://www.keziefoods.co.uk/ they have good selections and deliver in freezer boxes.

On a sidenote stay away from Impala meat - the most bland tasting thing I have ever had the misfortune to eat, and I once ate a pencil for a bet.

Ahh not him them, I believe he was a very good basket baller which given his apparent skills with it and height I can believe.

It's terrible nobody said anything - the trouble is the age of chivalry is dead with most people.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You can buy packets of raw meat too.
> 
> They are Oslic, I also use http://www.keziefoods.co.uk/ they have good selections and deliver in freezer boxes.
> 
> ...


aaaargh they out of stock for ostrich meat :huh: will check them again, thanx for the link :thumb:

might be that the guy was more scared than I was  you see sometimes big muscles means nothing and if hes on this forum and reading this, shame on you big guy lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I use www.oslinc.co.uk they are the ones that do the markets


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ostrich and Bison meat I've meant to try for ages... might check out those links.



fitrut said:


> Im not turkey eater too but it has lower fat compare to chicken, so I decided (advised by my bro clarkey :beer: ) to include it into my diet so I still eat some chicken but will eat turkey too. salad recipe - well it still something :thumb: those spinach salad is very similar what I do, I also put black olives and fetta cheese (because of the diet, will exclude fetta) and I think if Id add some boiled turkey breast, could be something new and tasty


I eat loads of olives... most fatty foods tend to give me heartburn and stomach cramps, is only olives and oily fish that I seem to digest ok in quantity.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ostrich and Bison meat I've meant to try for ages... might check out those links.
> 
> I eat loads of olives... most fatty foods tend to give me heartburn and stomach cramps, is only olives and oily fish that I seem to digest ok in quantity.


yep, same here, love black ones 

just fried turkey with mushroom and red onions, no souse but 1 spoon virgin olive oil, black pepper, salt and dill, well done crispy and taste amazing, something different :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

morning cardio done, chest and shoulders afternoon and running low on energy, even stretching/flexing takes that alot 

turkey time :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, same here, love black ones
> 
> just fried turkey with mushroom and red onions, no souse but 1 spoon virgin olive oil, black pepper, salt and dill, well done crispy and taste amazing, something different :bounce:


Sounds really good. Can't beat simple cooking with good healthy ingredients imo - good food doesn't have to be complicated.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Sounds really good. Can't beat simple cooking with good healthy ingredients imo - good food doesn't have to be complicated.


Simpler is better


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> Simpler is better


This explains your mind :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> This explains your mind :lol:


shish you

im too tired to argue with you today :huh:

shoulders done, I hate shoulders  but very well done so proud of myself


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> shish you
> 
> im too tired to argue with you today :huh:
> 
> shoulders done, I hate shoulders  but very well done so proud of myself


Aww someone is feeling the effects of all the cardio and diet - if it makes you feel better having a week off I feel great, full of energy and ready to go. :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Aww someone is feeling the effects of all the cardio and diet - if it makes you feel better having a week off I feel great, full of energy and ready to go. :thumb:


yeah, starting to feel it already and affecting moods, very angry lately 

aaawe good for you, you no grumpy anymore?  i dont have week off :no:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yeah, starting to feel it already and affecting moods, very angry lately
> 
> aaawe good for you, you no grumpy anymore?  i dont have week off :no:


Dieters grumps  I remember these, plus fringing on having them myself atm. It amazing how fragile dieting and exercise can make one, and yet we still do it, despite the fact (our poor loved ones)! In my early days of dieting I was trying to render a wall but instead just totally fell apart through lack of energy and will. I wasn't as aware of the cause at the time, but one of my main aims now is to keep myself in good stead in that respect even just for the sake of those around me.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Dieters grumps  I remember these, plus fringing on having them myself atm. It amazing how fragile dieting and exercise can make one, and yet we still do it, despite the fact (our poor loved ones)! In my early days of dieting I was trying to render a wall but instead just totally fell apart through lack of energy and will. I wasn't as aware of the cause at the time, but one of my main aims now is to keep myself in good stead in that respect even just for the sake of those around me.


thats true, I wouldnt even pay attention to some things that lately became very annoying 

but i guess im not there yet  still in control, but let say more eggs falling into the bin (I just hate when they wouldnt peel off nicely  ) my loved ones know what to do and how to react when ruta is on diet


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Diet psychosis is something to be respected and feared in women... never met a woman more dangerous than one who is dieting/cutting! :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Diet psychosis is something to be respected and feared in women... never met a woman more dangerous than one who is dieting/cutting! :lol:


haha hungry angry look? 

thats how I train now- away from people, so nobody gets hurt :lol: :lol:






on serious note, surprisingly I found this way my back feels better than normal pullups


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah the hungry, angry 'I need carbs and calories now :cursing: ' look... I fear it. In a big way!

That looks a cool pullup variant. I sometimes do sternum pullups where I pull up to the chest/nipple line and lean back a fair bit, but never done them like that before... might have a go, looks a good torture.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah the hungry, angry 'I need carbs and calories now :cursing: ' look... I fear it. In a big way!
> 
> That looks a cool pullup variant. I sometimes do sternum pullups where I pull up to the chest/nipple line and lean back a fair bit, but never done them like that before... might have a go, looks a good torture.


face your fear, heard so many times ''what doesnt kill you, makes you stronger'' 

i feel that way better cause when I do vertical pullups it goes more on shoulders rather on the back, but these horizontal goes straight on the back. you might not able see it very well but Im actually quite high in air, so if for the last last reps I hardly can hold my arms, I still have to manage to climb down, which is fun with all shaking


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

That's why I like the sternum pullups as it brings the motion closer to something between a pullup and a row... kind of works the back from both angles, vertically initially in the first half of the rep and closer to horizontally at the end of the rep.

I will try your variation though, they look good. Nice post.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's why I like the sternum pullups as it brings the motion closer to something between a pullup and a row... kind of works the back from both angles, vertically initially in the first half of the rep and closer to horizontally at the end of the rep.
> 
> I will try your variation though, they look good. Nice post.


yep, used to do sternum pullups too but somehow I can do more of these new style  probably because bit easier to do, no need to carry whole weight as get support from legs. theyre good, but energy wise some challenge there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, used to do sternum pullups too but somehow I can do more of these new style  probably because bit easier to do, no need to carry whole weight as get support from legs. theyre good, but energy wise some challenge there


My one worry would be losing balance and my feet slipping off - remember I'm almost as clumsy as you are :lol:

So what's your fav back exercise? For me my two favs/most effective ones are close grip hammer chins and one arm db rows. Also like pulley rows, and deadlifts and powercleans for the traps and lower back.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> My one worry would be losing balance and my feet slipping off - remember I'm almost as clumsy as you are :lol:
> 
> So what's your fav back exercise? For me my two favs/most effective ones are close grip hammer chins and one arm db rows. Also like pulley rows, and deadlifts and powercleans for the traps and lower back.


my major worry normally is that my hands will slip off, not feet 

may fav seated row wide grip and cable pull downs











and few more, back training my fav group after legs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking Dam good doing those cable pull downs :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice to see some vids of you training! 

Training back and legs are my fav too... followed by delts and traps. Arms, chest and abs are the muscle I don't really enjoy doing that much.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great vids.

there are some pretty good vids going round at the moment


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice to see some vids of you training!
> 
> Training back and legs are my fav too... followed by delts and traps. Arms, chest and abs are the muscle I don't really enjoy doing that much.


same here, but I like abs (less lower ones tho) and I hate doing shoulders  that is my weakest part

will have to do some legs workout video as I dont have them, for some reason my camera man was available when I was doing something else but legs  normally I do pics of them videos and upload on my phone so I can check during workout whether Im doing it correctly especially those that are different for both sides. my shoulders still uneven :crying: and it is very visible when fats going down


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Rykard said:


> great vids.
> 
> there are some pretty good vids going round at the moment


its very helpful and obviously fun to watch yourself


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> same here, but I like abs (less lower ones tho) and I hate doing shoulders  that is my weakest part
> 
> will have to do some legs workout video as I dont have them, for some reason my camera man was available when I was doing something else but legs  normally I do pics of them videos and upload on my phone so I can check during workout whether Im doing it correctly especially those that are different for both sides. my shoulders still uneven :crying: and it is very visible when fats going down


Yeah recording exercise form is a good idea. I do it once in a while with my phone too if I feel something is off.

Am learning to enjoy abs better, especially since trying some new exercises and playing with my ab wheel, lol, but I hate having an ab pump... the burn going all across my core just makes me feel sick.

Your shoulder symmetry issue doesn't look noticeable in your avi or the other pics I've seen, but I know its something you work on... do you have any pics that show it well? Is it improving at least?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah recording exercise form is a good idea. I do it once in a while with my phone too if I feel something is off.
> 
> Am learning to enjoy abs better, especially since trying some new exercises and playing with my ab wheel, lol, but I hate having an ab pump... the burn going all across my core just makes me feel sick.
> 
> Your shoulder symmetry issue doesn't look noticeable in your avi or the other pics I've seen, but I know its something you work on... do you have any pics that show it well? Is it improving at least?


yep, I love ab roller  I use it after my am cardio; prob with lower abs I have bit sore lower back while I do them so normally I do lower abs after back hyperextension then it seems ok, easier to do. I have no burns as you do, do you do them slow and hold for few secs or you do them fast?

well they not noticeable from the back as my back delts are kind of even, the prob I have is side shoulders and my bf says the reason left one is smaller as when I do side shoulders raises it goes more on the back delt rather on the side part for the left arm, and I have no idea why as I dont feel pain or anything, so now I do extra exercises for left arm only that works for side part only and back delt is isolated; it seems like its working but will be visible when I get into condition.

yep I have pic where you actually can see left side is smaller than the right one :crying: in other pics not that visible as somehow I manage to pose so you wont see the difference, but I know it is


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*8 weeks out update*

daily kcal intake 1250, the same diet as week 9, just added extra carb meal as running low on energy. morning cardio 30 mins and 30 min after workouts, wed cardio only day and sunday still off; cheat meal on Saturdays

its quitet strict diet at the moment even I have 8 weeks left but have to lose alot 

legs workout later :bounce:

might do few more videos

coffee time


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

more vids :thumbup1:

I bottled out of my leg session at lunch will do them in the morning..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yep, I love ab roller  I use it after my am cardio; prob with lower abs I have bit sore lower back while I do them so normally I do lower abs after back hyperextension then it seems ok, easier to do. I have no burns as you do, do you do them slow and hold for few secs or you do them fast?
> 
> well they not noticeable from the back as my back delts are kind of even, the prob I have is side shoulders and my bf says the reason left one is smaller as when I do side shoulders raises it goes more on the back delt rather on the side part for the left arm, and I have no idea why as I dont feel pain or anything, so now I do extra exercises for left arm only that works for side part only and back delt is isolated; it seems like its working but will be visible when I get into condition.
> 
> ...


One arm dumbbell presses would slap some mass onto your smaller side.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

You are looking great!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> One arm dumbbell presses would slap some mass onto your smaller side.


yep, working on it :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> You are looking great!


as always, could be better  :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Legs done yesterday, added couple new exercises, one for glutes and another for sartorius  Going quite heavy for next 4 weeks and then will do less weight, more reps

Squats: 30kg x 20, 40kg x 15, 50kg x 12, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 60kg x 15

Leg press (wide leg): 60kg x 15, 80kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 110kg x 8, 130kg x 6, 100kg x 15

Fully bent legs extensions 22kg 1 x 15, 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 27kg 1 x 12, 22kg 1 x 15

Sartorius Cable leg fully extended with toes out kick raises 5kg 1 x 15, 7kg 2 x 12, 9kg 1 x 5, 7kg 2 x 15, 5kg 1 x 20

Half squats (for glutes) 50kg x 20, 60kg x 15, 70kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 4

Standing Hamstring Curl 9kg 1 x 15, 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 14kg 1 x 10

Lying Hamstring Curl 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 14kg 1 x 10

couple of videos
















legs and glutes all sore today, good workout yesterday 

today chest and tri day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking excellent! Great videos and squat form is brilliant, nice and deep.

I suspect the squat two video will get some comments.....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nod of approval towards the squats*


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking excellent! Great videos and squat form is brilliant, nice and deep.
> 
> I suspect the squat two video will get some comments.....


thanks  yes theyre actually very good, all weight goes on glutes so I managed to do 90kg x 4, max my normal squats 95kg x 1, but thats not working weight, just best I ever did. and normal squats also for hamstrings too, so this is best exercise for glutes so far for me.

hehe no nasty comments please :huh:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> *Nod of approval towards the squats*


haha good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fitrut said:


> thanks  yes theyre actually very good, all weight goes on glutes so I managed to do 90kg x 4, max my normal squats 95kg x 1, but thats not working weight, just best I ever did. and normal squats also for hamstrings too, so this is best exercise for glutes so far for me.
> 
> hehe no nasty comments please :huh:


Sounds good, i wont be trying them though, my glutes are far too big as they are  lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking really good, and strong, pretty eyes


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

I am impressed! You are looking great in the gym. Nice motivation for me. I like people that care about and want more and more. Good luck.

What was your haviest weight? Have you ever were in bad form?

BR,

M.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

NOT IMPRESSED

great squatting but no safety pins in the power cage :scared:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> I am impressed! You are looking great in the gym. Nice motivation for me. I like people that care about and want more and more. Good luck.
> 
> What was your haviest weight? Have you ever were in bad form?
> 
> ...


thank you  same here, hard work pays off

I was heaviest 84kg (185lbs) when I was 19 after pretty bad head injury and some time spent at hospitals and clinics. lost my first 20kg in 6 months after joining gym, clean eating and training and Im not the lucky one who can eat anything they like  been training for 13 years with weights


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good, i wont be trying them though, my glutes are far too big as they are  lol.


 

well mine non existent lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> NOT IMPRESSED
> 
> great squatting but no safety pins in the power cage :scared:


well noticed, my bad, forgot to put them in, but I had somebody to spot me on heavy ones so it was ok


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, I love ab roller  I use it after my am cardio; prob with lower abs I have bit sore lower back while I do them so normally I do lower abs after back hyperextension then it seems ok, easier to do. I have no burns as you do, do you do them slow and hold for few secs or you do them fast?
> 
> well they not noticeable from the back as my back delts are kind of even, the prob I have is side shoulders and my bf says the reason left one is smaller as when I do side shoulders raises it goes more on the back delt rather on the side part for the left arm, and I have no idea why as I dont feel pain or anything, so now I do extra exercises for left arm only that works for side part only and back delt is isolated; it seems like its working but will be visible when I get into condition.
> 
> ...


Not very noticeable at all to a casual glance, but yeah can see it when looking properly. Am sure you'll resolve it with single arm movements... I suspect until then you'll be obsessed with it. I don't really worry about such things atm as right now I'm just training to keep fit and for fun, but in years gone by when i thought maybe I might want to eb a bodybuilder I obsessed over the tiniest little symmetry issue -right pec smaller than left, right bicep got a little more peak, slightly uneven abs, little more VM development on my right thigh than left.... anyone else would probably have needed a microscope to see the differences yet I felt totally lopsided :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep, I love ab roller  I use it after my am cardio; prob with lower abs I have bit sore lower back while I do them so normally I do lower abs after back hyperextension then it seems ok, easier to do. I have no burns as you do, do you do them slow and hold for few secs or you do them fast?


Ab roller I don't find to be too bad for pump, it's simply that I'm doing giant sets right now one session, and then alternate workouts its isometric exercises (planks) to failure and a tiny bit of weighted stuff. I do hypers and lower back work too in ab sessions too, definitely a good combo.

Nice squatting vids btw


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Not very noticeable at all to a casual glance, but yeah can see it when looking properly. Am sure you'll resolve it with single arm movements... I suspect until then you'll be obsessed with it. I don't really worry about such things atm as right now I'm just training to keep fit and for fun, but in years gone by when i thought maybe I might want to eb a bodybuilder I obsessed over the tiniest little symmetry issue -right pec smaller than left, right bicep got a little more peak, slightly uneven abs, little more VM development on my right thigh than left.... anyone else would probably have needed a microscope to see the differences yet I felt totally lopsided :lol:


  yeah I know it is uneven and looks freaky :lol: until its fixed :huh: will do my best to fix it. offseason its not that visible tho so its not that bad but judges see everything


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ab roller I don't find to be too bad for pump, it's simply that I'm doing giant sets right now one session, and then alternate workouts its isometric exercises (planks) to failure and a tiny bit of weighted stuff. I do hypers and lower back work too in ab sessions too, definitely a good combo.
> 
> Nice squatting vids btw


yep that works well

thanks


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

am cardio done, 30 mins

later on back and bicep :thumb:

bit leaner this morning than yesterday so it seems all going good (for now  )


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

What type of cardio are you doing?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> What type of cardio are you doing?


mostly I do treadmil-fast walk, run, 2%-5%-10%-14% incline

sometimes on the cardio only days I go for aerobic dance classes, those are 45 mins


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

fitrut said:


> mostly I do treadmil-fast walk, run, 2%-5%-10%-14% incline


And that is every morning and 30 min after each workout?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> And that is every morning and 30 min after each workout?


yes, for now as I have contest in 8 weeks and I have 2 days a week cardio only day and sunday off


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

How are you feeling eight weeks out - other than slightly un-even delts, everything going to plan so far?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> How are you feeling eight weeks out - other than slightly un-even delts, everything going to plan so far?


its going pretty good, moods jumping on and down as normal and because didnt cut carbs too extremely have enough energy for heavy training, so it seems all ok. would want to be leaner tho as last year remember already had abs visible at week 8.

had blood test done last week just to check t3 levels etc and supposed to collect them this wed, gp said all I need is to come to the reception to get them if i want them printed but have to call before to make sure they actually received. so did and I was told I cant get them as GP wants to see me and discuss my results, and thats bit worrying now, have no idea whats there, so will see.

but other than that all ok, shoulder still not fixed but it is better than last time

might do some pics next week


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

8 weeks out...oooo la la its all about to start happening.

Big long push, the end is in sight! as i say to my anus every morning lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> 8 weeks out...oooo la la its all about to start happening.
> 
> Big long push, the end is in sight! as i say to my anus every morning lol


I know! 8 weeks only :huh: not even 8, 7 and few days, jeeez

:lol: morning convos with anus  some people talk to God, some .... :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

saturday-cheat meal, 1/4 chicken at nandos with rise and slaw, bit of cake, dont want eat too much so will do just one cheat meal on a cheat day and rest of the day as normal. for the evening, will have some healthy desert  protein cakes, Heather Scolfield's recipe, she did brownies, mine not brownies  :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> saturday-cheat meal, 1/4 chicken at nandos with rise and slaw, bit of cake, dont want eat too much so will do just one cheat meal on a cheat day and rest of the day as normal. for the evening, will have some healthy desert  protein cakes, Heather Scolfield's recipe, she did brownies, mine not brownies  :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 78982
> View attachment 78983


Just enough for one snack there!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> saturday-cheat meal, 1/4 chicken at nandos with rise and slaw, bit of cake, dont want eat too much so will do just one cheat meal on a cheat day and rest of the day as normal. for the evening, will have some healthy desert  protein cakes, Heather Scolfield's recipe, she did brownies, mine not brownies  :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 78982
> View attachment 78983


Nice touch with the nuts on top, they pecans?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Just enough for one snack there!


that actually for 3 days :whistling: 

and still I think I eat too much :blush:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Nice touch with the nuts on top, they pecans?


walnuts  pecans also nice :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitrut said:


> saturday-cheat meal, 1/4 chicken at nandos with rise and slaw, bit of cake, dont want eat too much so will do just one cheat meal on a cheat day and rest of the day as normal. for the evening, will have some healthy desert  protein cakes, Heather Scolfield's recipe, she did brownies, mine not brownies  :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 78982
> View attachment 78983


they look GOOD :drool:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> they look GOOD :drool:


taste also good  not sure whether because im dieting or I made them good


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I Googled Heather Scolfield protein cakes but cant find a recipe.

are they easy to make?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> taste also good  not sure whether because im dieting or I made them good


I say, from a quantum point of view, they must be good, as you say they're good. Dieting or not, at this moment in time, and that when they past your lips, they are good! Until the opposing monster says otherwise how can they not be? Im dieting to, and I feel like they must be good!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I Googled Heather Scolfield protein cakes but cant find a recipe.
> 
> are they easy to make?


I made it, that means easy 



I think I cut the line where she says to cook for 10-15 mins


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitrut said:


> I made it, that means easy
> 
> View attachment 78990
> 
> ...


Thanks X

which brand of whey did you use?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks X
> 
> which brand of whey did you use?


 :thumb:

I used QNT Metapure Zero Carb, vanilla


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, I might have a go.

sorry to ask so many questions but how hot does the oven have to be?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool, I might have a go.
> 
> sorry to ask so many questions but how hot does the oven have to be?


yep its very quick and easy to make, I preheated oven on 220C and then dropped to 160C and cooked for 15min


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks again, if they turn out even half decent I'll post pics


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks again, if they turn out even half decent I'll post pics


no probs, have fun  and def put some pics :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> I say, from a quantum point of view, they must be good, as you say they're good. Dieting or not, at this moment in time, and that when they past your lips, they are good! Until the opposing monster says otherwise how can they not be? Im dieting to, and I feel like they must be good!


haha if you dieting then yeah, know that feeling  i been only for 8 weeks nearly so not bad, still have 7 left but full fun will kick in next 3 weeks


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Made mine with USN pistachio which keeks will tell you tastes like Bakewell tart so I had to top them with a cherry

Not unhappy with the results


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Made mine with USN pistachio which keeks will tell you tastes like Bakewell tart so I had to top them with a cherry
> 
> Not unhappy with the results
> 
> View attachment 79062


haa very nice :thumb: taste good?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

not bad  not as light as a cake made with flower but yes I am pleased. Thanks X


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Made mine with USN pistachio which keeks will tell you tastes like Bakewell tart so I had to top them with a cherry
> 
> Not unhappy with the results
> 
> View attachment 79062


Man, I haven't eaten today and they look awesome! Pistachio protein sounds lovely to!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Man, I haven't eaten today and they look awesome! Pistachio protein sounds lovely to!


yeah, need to try it, sounds nice. havent eaten yet?  I already had like 4 meals


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> not bad  not as light as a cake made with flower but yes I am pleased. Thanks X


I think you can improve recipe as you go  and can share the ideas :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its my cheat day. :bounce:

I am not going to be rotten and go into details but I will prob have today what you are currently eating over 2/3 days


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitrut said:


> I think you can improve recipe as you go  and can share the ideas :bounce:


Im just learning how to eat correctly, youve most likley forgotten more than I know.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its my cheat day. :bounce:
> 
> I am not going to be rotten and go into details but I will prob have today what you are currently eating over 2/3 days


  good for some :thumb:

I had cheat day yesterday and I look today like chipmunk :huh: and did 60min cardio, normally I have sundays off

i might going crazy


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im just learning how to eat correctly, youve most likley forgotten more than I know.


well once you learn, you wont forget  it goes into your blood haha and you wont imagine yourself eating like you used to.. or maybe 

I count kcals, carbs etc no matter off or on season, my mum says she cant wait for that day when I eat like normal people  and forces me to eat full fat/carb traditional meals


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yeah, need to try it, sounds nice. havent eaten yet?  I already had like 4 meals


I've an insatiable appetite that I dare not wake even with a small morsel of food, for when I do, thats it; it's time to feed! My grandma came down recently and she always brings me a home made fruit cake that I'm now trying not to eat. She asked me once if she should and I said "no thank you, Im dieting" (but dressed up nice as to not offend her) but she played with words about how she doesn't add sugar and such until I gave in and let her bring one. But now it's sitting in my cupboard with it's spicy and fruity aroma filling the kitchen.... I will offer half to one of the neighbors at some point, but the one I kind of know doesn't like fruit cake


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

my diet has always been my weakness but this year I am determined to finally make a marked improvements to my physique


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> I've an insatiable appetite that I dare not wake even with a small morsel of food, for when I do, thats it; it's time to feed! My grandma came down recently and she always brings me a home made fruit cake that I'm now trying not to eat. She asked me once if she should and I said "no thank you, Im dieting" (but dressed up nice as to not offend her) but she played with words about how she doesn't add sugar and such until I gave in and let her bring one. But now it's sitting in my cupboard with it's spicy and fruity aroma filling the kitchen.... I will offer half to one of the neighbors at some point, but the one I kind of know doesn't like fruit cake


Dam now I have to go finish off the Christmass cake I opened last week. Well it was eat it or throw it away as its bestbefore date was soon


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> I've an insatiable appetite that I dare not wake even with a small morsel of food, for when I do, thats it; it's time to feed! My grandma came down recently and she always brings me a home made fruit cake that I'm now trying not to eat. She asked me once if she should and I said "no thank you, Im dieting" (but dressed up nice as to not offend her) but she played with words about how she doesn't add sugar and such until I gave in and let her bring one. But now it's sitting in my cupboard with it's spicy and fruity aroma filling the kitchen.... I will offer half to one of the neighbors at some point, but the one I kind of know doesn't like fruit cake


aawe your grandma so sweet to cook cake with no added sugar

shhhh say no more  I wanna cake now !

how they dont like fruit cake, crazy people


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam now I have to go finish off the Christmass cake I opened last week. Well it was eat it or throw it away as its bestbefore date was soon


 :lol: :lol: christmas cake opened last week  do you need a hammer to cut it?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL no its yummy and has thick icing sugger :drool:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL no its yummy and has thick icing sugger :drool:


 :lol: isnt it bit out of date?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> well once you learn, you wont forget  it goes into your blood haha and you wont imagine yourself eating like you used to.. or maybe
> 
> I count kcals, carbs etc no matter off or on season, my mum says she cant wait for that day when I eat like normal people  and forces me to eat full fat/carb traditional meals


You eat bananas all the time, they are full of carbs. That said you are usually swinging around at the time so burning the kcals off.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You eat bananas all the time, they are full of carbs. That said you are usually swinging around at the time so burning the kcals off.


dont remember when I had it last time actually, and I do heavy lifting now :thumbup1:

and I do this too:






not just swinging around :blush:

and need to burn more actually, very watery this morning


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> dont remember when I had it last time actually, and I do heavy lifting now :thumbup1:
> 
> and I do this too:
> 
> ...


I do those actually, but I use the smith machine for it - set the bar about four down from the top and use a adjustable bench for my ankles and feel to rest on.

It's essentiually a freeweight barbell row but I like them and since I have been doing them half the gym has started too.

Oh and I am 133kgs so you need to hang some weights off you as you are supposed to be better at such things with a gymnastics background and 30kg less bodyweight than me :-D


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I do those actually, but I use the smith machine for it - set the bar about four down from the top and use a adjustable bench for my ankles and feel to rest on.
> 
> It's essentiually a freeweight barbell row but I like them and *since I have been doing them half the gym has started too*.
> 
> Oh and I am 133kgs so you need to hang some weights off you as you are supposed to be better at such things with a gymnastics background and 30kg less bodyweight than me :-D


never seen you doing anything else but squatting or walking around in slow motion  :lol:

hehe the same was with treadmill at Coliseum, it was full of dust until I started using it, and then other remember it too 

30kg less than you??? did you just call me fat? :cursing:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> never seen you doing anything else but squatting or walking around in slow motion  :lol:
> 
> hehe the same was with treadmill at Coliseum, it was full of dust until I started using it, and then other remember it too
> 
> 30kg less than you??? did you just call me fat? :cursing:


If you squatted the weights I do you would walk in slow motion as well :laugh:

Our treadmills are used a fair bit - and so are the squat racks so it's all good.

He he you are to sharp for me, it's not my fault you have a three digit bodyweight at 103kgs :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*7 weeks update*

getting bit leaner, but holding so much water and it drives me crazy :huh: as for 7 weeks condition still very poor

increased cardio up to 60min in the morning, 1216kcal daily

.... in such bad mood last few days, its unbelievable, already forgot that feeling when everything and everybody make me angry :sad:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> If you squatted *the weights I do you would walk in slow motion as well* :laugh:
> 
> Our treadmills are used a fair bit - and so are the squat racks so it's all good.
> 
> He he you are to sharp for me, it's not my fault you have a three digit bodyweight at 103kgs :whistling:


sure, thats the main reason  id think about something else, but you know.... cherries... so them not a reason :lol: :lol:

you walk in slow motion before you even do them squats  oh yeah forgot you cant waste your precious energy


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> sure, thats the main reason  id think about something else, but you know.... cherries... so them not a reason :lol: :lol:
> 
> you walk in slow motion before you even do them squats  oh yeah forgot you cant waste your precious energy


Even the cheeries get crushed by my thighs at the top, my trousers get ruined too! Not so much fun! :-(

If your body was like a performance engine like mine designed to generate maximal force you wouldn't drive it around all day fast, you save it for when you can really open the throttle up.

If I was more like you I would move faster, to somewhere I could stick my leg over my head an stretch for 45mins before I do my two sets of weights. :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Even the cheeries get crushed by my thighs at the top, my trousers get ruined too! Not so much fun! :-(
> 
> If your body was like a performance engine like mine designed to generate maximal force you wouldn't drive it around all day fast, you save it for when you can really open the throttle up.
> 
> If I was more like you I would move faster, to somewhere I could stick my leg over my head an stretch for 45mins before I do my two sets of weights. :whistling:


 :lol:

and whats wrong with sticking my leg over my head, thats good, less chance for an injury 

my bf had injury last week, pulled his inner thigh while doing leg press due lack of warmups and stretching, thought will have to go to emergency room but it was ok later on. so stretching is good and important :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> *7 weeks update*
> 
> getting bit leaner, but holding so much water and it drives me crazy :huh: as for 7 weeks condition still very poor
> 
> ...


Hang in there, it will all be worth it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Hang in there, it will all be worth it


yep, still going  but now its getting harsh


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

just keep smashing it..... you know your capable..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol:
> 
> and whats wrong with sticking my leg over my head, thats good, less chance for an injury
> 
> my bf had injury last week, pulled his inner thigh while doing leg press due lack of warmups and stretching, thought will have to go to emergency room but it was ok later on. so stretching is good and important :thumbup1:


Firstly it is distracting and unnatural!

Secondly you do it for 2 hours then do 10 mins weights, a quick monkey swing and then leave.

Thirdly its really really distracting!

Tsk Tsk he should know better than that. That is what happens when you leg press instead of squatting.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Firstly it is distracting and unnatural!
> 
> Secondly you do it for 2 hours then do 10 mins weights, a quick monkey swing and then leave.
> 
> ...


you mean these?  



haha look at my hair :lol: :lol:

he was doing squats that day too so he was confident with leg press and the reason he got them pulled as he didnt do leg press for a while and also because of lack of stretching, so the first thing i told he needs to streth more and i know im right :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> you mean these?
> 
> View attachment 79468
> View attachment 79469
> ...


Ha ha those are the ones! Nice Poodle hair too!

Nah I never stretch and I can leg press all the plates I as you put it before on after squatting, hips and thighs are nice and warm.

You are never right! I am always correct in any debate we have, just get used to it!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha those are the ones! Nice Poodle hair too!
> 
> Nah I never stretch and I can leg press all the plates I as you put it before on after squatting, hips and thighs are nice and warm.
> 
> You are never right! I am always correct in any debate we have, just get used to it!


 :lol: i looked like a sheep back then 

sure, you wish you are

coffee time for me :bounce: and some kcal/sugar free jelly


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol: i looked like a sheep back then
> 
> sure, you wish you are
> 
> coffee time for me :bounce: and some kcal/sugar free jelly


From sheep to pengiun to monkey - are you trying to resemble the whole animal kingdom? What is next? Hippo probably :tt2:

How is the prep doing, is the 8 pack back yet Miss tiny abs?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> From sheep to pengiun to monkey - are you trying to resemble the whole animal kingdom? What is next? Hippo probably :tt2:
> 
> How is the prep doing, is the 8 pack back yet Miss tiny abs?


 :lol: :lol: very observant

did few blood test, found out i have PCOS and might be also insulin resistant, done fasting blood test yesterday, will get results next week thats why im not getting into condition probably. still no abs  on the same regime tho, increased bit cardio, training all the same, 7 weeks to go


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

time for this :thumb: 



no sugar, no kcals, no carbs  but tastes amazing


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

fitrut said:


> time for this :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 79677
> 
> ...


What is this?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> time for this :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 79677
> 
> ...


look at all them supps!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: very observant
> 
> did few blood test, found out i have PCOS and might be also insulin resistant, done fasting blood test yesterday, will get results next week thats why im not getting into condition probably. still no abs  on the same regime tho, increased bit cardio, training all the same, 7 weeks to go


PCOS and insulin resistant, sorry to hear it, not what u want when trying to diet down to stage condition.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U can get metformin cheap from united pharmacies if the doc doesn't prescribe u it aswell (presuming u wanted to self prescribe it lol)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> What is this?


this is sugar free jelly, I use sugafree and aspartame free squash, dilute with water, add some more sweetener, gelatine and put in the fridge for 24 hours and all good to go


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> look at all them supps!!!


aha thats my supp and vitamins corner  no excuse to miss anything once all in one place in food prep area


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> PCOS and insulin resistant, sorry to hear it, not what u want when trying to diet down to stage condition.


yep I know and the doc was saying its good me is so slim as its dangerous to be overweighted in this condition, but its even worse when I try to get into even better shape now. will have an appointment next week and will find out what shes going to prescribe me. at the moment im trying to get it naturally - drinking coffee with cinnamon as it reduce blood sugar and increase insulin levels. read about metmorfin etc but not going to any sort of self prescription  dont want to make it worse


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yep I know and the doc was saying its good me is so slim as its dangerous to be overweighted in this condition, but its even worse when I try to get into even better shape now. will have an appointment next week and will find out what shes going to prescribe me. at the moment im trying to get it naturally - drinking coffee with cinnamon as it reduce blood sugar and increase insulin levels. read about metmorfin etc but not going to any sort of self prescription  dont want to make it worse


That's good, I'd self prescribe myself anything lol, u read anything about chromium picolinate (may of spelt wrong) might be useful to you?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> That's good, I'd self prescribe myself anything lol, u read anything about chromium picolinate (may of spelt wrong) might be useful to you?


   dont trust docs? 

yeah, im taking chromium picolinate daily also ordered some B6


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> dont trust docs?
> 
> yeah, im taking chromium picolinate daily also ordered some B6


That's good

Lol, I tell the docs as little as possible!!! I hate doctors, hospitals and such :lol: they never seem to give much good news!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> That's good
> 
> Lol, *I tell the docs as little as possible*!!! I hate doctors, hospitals and such :lol: they never seem to give much good news!!


 :lol: interesting strategy  thats why you not getting good news 

im not regular visitor there too, last time I went year ago when i slipped in the bathroom and bumped my head to the bath and started having blurry vision, they sent me to check my eyes, all seemed is ok. so i see docs when accidents happen 

and now decided to check blood for thyroid and all these news just out of the blue


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol: interesting strategy  thats why you not getting good news
> 
> im not regular visitor there too, last time I went year ago when i slipped in the bathroom and bumped my head to the bath and started having blurry vision, they sent me to check my eyes, all seemed is ok. so i see docs when accidents happen
> 
> and now decided to check blood for thyroid and all these news just out of the blue


Was the bath ok?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Was the bath ok?


haha I knew you gonna ask this, bath handled my head just fine


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> haha I knew you gonna ask this, bath handled my head just fine


Well, I suppose your head is mostly hollow.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Well, I suppose your head is mostly hollow.


ay? I dont understand this word :blink: but my dictionary says you just called me stupid :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He would need a book or something flat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha ignore that comment, it was meant to be a text to my mom


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha ignore that comment, it was meant to be a text to my mom


 :lol: :lol: its ok, I dont mind your mum reading my journal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I'm on my phone, she text me and I replied to ur thread haha what a tw4t!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I'm on my phone, she text me and I replied to ur thread haha what a tw4t!!


 :lol: poop happens, not a big deal


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: very observant
> 
> did few blood test, found out i have PCOS and might be also insulin resistant, done fasting blood test yesterday, will get results next week thats why im not getting into condition probably. still no abs  on the same regime tho, increased bit cardio, training all the same, 7 weeks to go


Sorry to hear this. Life's game of chucking spanners in the works is up and in good form I see! Keep us updated and take care.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Sorry to hear this. Life's game of chucking spanners in the works is up and in good form I see! Keep us updated and take care.


thanks :thumb: well trying to stay positive and react to the information given and will see how it goes 

already cut carbs, will eat way less as I still have alot to drop it shouldnt affect my muscle mass, I hope  still have enough energy for heavy training so all good for now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are u natty ruta?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Are u natty ruta?


yep


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats good, u are v dedicated person.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I'm on my phone, she text me and I replied to ur thread haha what a tw4t!!


do you fancy trying hard anal later?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> do you fancy trying hard anal later?


oohhh ignore that - i was replying to a text from fatstuff mum too lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol reps for u later u big ugly tw4t


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol reps for u later u big ugly tw4t


 :lol: you texting her AGAIN??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what u had on ur plate today ruta?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> what u had on ur plate today ruta?


haha youre reading my mind, i was about to put an update here.

not much really changed since last week just took all carbs off so today had 6egg whites and 5 plum tomatoes+coffee with cinnamon and had very nice new flavoured BCAA, received free sample this morning as mine tastes horrible  , later protein drink, then turkey with green beans x and this twice aday, sugar free energy drink  now cooking another portion of turkey meal.

cardio bit later, might put some couple short videos and will do few pics next week, nothing excited yet :huh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I won't even mention what I have had


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I won't even mention what I have had


pizza and beer?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> pizza and beer?


i wish, not quite that extreme my last meal wasnt a bad one actually, 400mg lean mince 30mg cheese, tsp evoo (to fry the mince) fajita seasoning with 4 taco's washed down with a 4 scoop shake of isolate and water


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> i wish, not quite that extreme my last meal wasnt a bad one actually, 400mg lean mince 30mg cheese, tsp evoo (to fry the mince) fajita seasoning with 4 taco's washed down with a 4 scoop shake of isolate and water


not as good as pizza but still sounds veeery good  :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

5 chicken breasts, 5 crackers n philly, 2 glasses of red wine


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> 5 chicken breasts, 5 crackers n philly, 2 glasses of red wine


ha nice :thumb: i want dumplings :blush:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> 5 chicken breasts, 5 crackers n philly, 2 glasses of red wine


5 chicken breasts????????? for real? one meal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

roll on breakfast............... small steak, 3 eggs and 2 scoops of total peptide with whole milk............guess who is bulking at the wrong time of year lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

added couple new exercises to leg training, never did those as thought it makes glutes square but it seems I was wrong, so started doing them side kicks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> 5 chicken breasts????????? for real? one meal


werent very big but yes


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

side kicks look like a waste of time to me.....why??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> roll on breakfast............... small steak, 3 eggs and 2 scoops of total peptide with whole milk............guess who is bulking at the wrong time of year lol


steak for breakfast, gosh and you not the first one i heard eat steak for breakfast, always something light on my breakfast except prep of course when loaded with 10s of whites


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> side kicks look like a waste of time to me.....why??


no its actually not, i started doing them and seems working just fine, i have poorly developed glutes so need to work more on them


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 80001


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> steak for breakfast, gosh and you not the first one i heard eat steak for breakfast, always something light on my breakfast except prep of course when loaded with 10s of whites


i love steak...i eat it about 3 times a week on average........sometimes breakfast sometimes evening meal.......i just love it, red rare and juicy...mmmmmmm


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> no its actually not, i started doing them and seems working just fine, i have poorly developed glutes so need to work more on them


i like wide squats and inner thigh work but there seems hardly anything on the outer thigh worth growing....i thought maybe it helped define tie ins at the glute/quad but as a builder???? no - really?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i like wide squats and inner thigh work but there seems hardly anything on the outer thigh worth growing....i thought maybe it helped define tie ins at the glute/quad but as a builder???? no - really?


I do heavy squats and heavy half squats too and also one leg lunges, those lunges and side kicks look like useless exercises but its not about the size only, it is also shape thats why I do some weird exercises  just bought new belt, should get it in couple days so I also can hang some weight for them lunges to make it harder











well in 7 weeks will see whether it worked


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i eat a lot of steak too, my fave meat, i usually buy a few expensive cuts for nice meals and a big joint to cut into steaks as its expensive game having a lot of steak


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

technically they are called glutes but I just think you have a great ass ruta


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squats do amazing things to a womans rear end lol, ruta, what is the reasoning behind them half squats? never seen them before.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> squats do amazing things to a womans rear end lol, ruta, what is the reasoning behind them half squats? never seen them before.


my guess is to avoid knee stress and load up the upper quads/glute


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> my guess is to avoid knee stress and load up the upper quads/glute


yep, that too, but main reason is normal squats go for thighs, hips, hamstrings and glutes these half ones for glutes mainly, bf's idea  he always got original exercises  he analyses how each muscle works and creates some extra exercises so I do them as well as all other regular exercises


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yep, that too, but main reason is normal squats go for thighs, hips, hamstrings and glutes these half ones for glutes mainly, bf's idea  he always got original exercises  he analyses how each muscle works and creates some extra exercises so I do them as well as all other regular exercises


sounds like he knows his stuff


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i read once that a squat uses 200 muscles.....i rarely squat now because you can only work to the weakest link in your chain and my lower back cannot take anywhere near the stress my quads can so squatting is a useless quad exercise for me.

The half squat in the vid is like many of the exercises that are possible...................they will work up to a point weight wise.........i would postulate that at heavy loads - you'd be very likely to pop a knee doing that and strain a hip flexor but at light loads - not a bad movement


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i read once that a squat uses 200 muscles.....i rarely squat now because you can only work to the weakest link in your chain and my lower back cannot take anywhere near the stress my quads can so squatting is a useless quad exercise for me.
> 
> The half squat in the vid is like many of the exercises that are possible...................they will work up to a point weight wise.........i would postulate that at heavy loads - you'd be very likely to pop a knee doing that and strain a hip flexor but at light loads - not a bad movement


ah u dont just talk sh1t and swear all the time do u


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> ah u dont just talk sh1t and swear all the time do u


i do - but u know if you are good....now and then i will be half serious lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> sounds like he knows his stuff


yep he does, he used to compete too few years ago


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i read once that a squat uses 200 muscles.....i rarely squat now because you can only work to the weakest link in your chain and my lower back cannot take anywhere near the stress my quads can so squatting is a useless quad exercise for me.
> 
> The half squat in the vid is like many of the exercises that are possible...................they will work up to a point weight wise.........i would postulate that at heavy loads - you'd be very likely to pop a knee doing that and strain a hip flexor but at light loads - not a bad movement


youre right bout those 200 muscles but actually I dont go that heavy so knees are safe, im more about technnique rather focus on weight. and because now im getting closer to comps, will go lighter in few weeks and more reps as heavy training on lean muscle not very good


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> youre right bout those 200 muscles but actually I dont go that heavy so knees are safe, im more about technnique rather focus on weight. and because now im getting closer to comps, will go lighter in few weeks and more reps as heavy training on lean muscle not very good


its a sound protocol....

the only issue i see with the posted vid (half squat) and why you wont see it widely practiced is - even with a pad on the floor - you are using your patella as a load bearing fulcrum which is a risky thing to do - get the bf to google "house maids knee" lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> its a sound protocol....
> 
> the only issue i see with the posted vid (half squat) and why you wont see it widely practiced is - even with a pad on the floor - you are using your patella as a load bearing fulcrum which is a risky thing to do - get the bf to google "house maids knee" lol


yeah heard about that but I dont do that often and for short periods, so shouldnt be the case, I hope  so far so good, the way I put knees I dont feel pressure on them that much, mainly feel on glutes and lower back


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Reverse hypers or glut ham raises would be more suited to your goal Ruta, really target the glutes without risking joint injury or burning the cns out - which is why powerlifters employ them both so much after they have done their main work.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Reverse hypers or glut ham raises would be more suited to your goal Ruta, really target the glutes without risking joint injury or burning the cns out - which is why powerlifters employ them both so much after they have done their main work.


i know those are good but there is no machine for them in my gyms, I try various exercises to make them work and those half squats I know it affects knees but normal squats do too


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> i know those are good but there is no machine for them in my gyms, I try various exercises to make them work and those half squats I know it affects knees but normal squats do too


Properly performed squats actually strengthen the knee as shown by many studies. The real issue is most people do not know how to squat properly.

You need to train at a proper gym then, mine has both a glute ham developer and a reverse hyper extension ;-)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Properly performed squats actually strengthen the knee as shown by many studies. The real issue is most people do not know how to squat properly.
> 
> You need to train at a proper gym then, mine has both a glute ham developer and a reverse hyper extension ;-)


thats why I have strong knees  :thumbup1:

your proper gym isnt in proper location  very inconvenient for nondriver :mellow:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> thats why I have strong knees  :thumbup1:
> 
> your proper gym isnt in proper location  very inconvenient for nondriver :mellow:


It is 2 mins walk from the train station!! Or a 30min bus ride from the city!

Also next to mcdonalds mwa haw haw


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> It is 2 mins walk from the train station!! Or a 30min bus ride from the city!
> 
> Also next to mcdonalds mwa haw haw


I dont like Mcdonalds and public transport


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I dont like Mcdonalds and public transport


Unfortunately McDonalds is everywhere...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I dont like Mcdonalds and public transport


I would say I would give you a lift as I work in the city in the day but I don't want you pulling my windscreen wipers off like a monkey!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> Unfortunately McDonalds is everywhere...


I know, too many, cant understand how people can like it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I would say I would give you a lift as I work in the city in the day but I don't want you pulling my windscreen wipers off like a monkey!


 :lol: :lol:

sure, I do that as I go


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ruta's journal update

Cardio

Rather than sleep Ruta opeted for one long cardio session and spent 8 hours on the treadmill all night.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ruta's journal update
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Rather than sleep Ruta opeted for one long cardio session and spent 8 hours on the treadmill all night.


haha nooo, that was late but 1hr cardio 

real update  legs done - heavy squats today-bought new belt, very happy small size exactly for my waist, so safe for squats :thumb: still no abs  diet didnt change that much since last week, 1200kcals

my sis came to visit me for easter and brought huge choc egg  and alot other sweets and I cant eat any of it :blush: will smash that choc egg after comps :bounce:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> haha nooo, that was late but 1hr cardio
> 
> real update  legs done - heavy squats today-bought new belt, very happy small size exactly for my waist, so safe for squats :thumb: still no abs  diet didnt change that much since last week, 1200kcals
> 
> my sis came to visit me for easter and brought huge choc egg  and alot other sweets and I cant eat any of it :blush: will smash that choc egg after comps :bounce:


Last easter my little sister (whom I am the carer of) bought me a mahogany writers desk instead of chocolate (she's a bit - a lot - crazy like me) as she knows what I'm like with my diet; so was no worries for me about resisting eggs of any sort, lol. Not sure what this easter will bring though...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Last easter my little sister (whom I am the carer of) bought me a mahogany writers desk instead of chocolate (she's a bit - a lot - crazy like me) as she knows what I'm like with my diet; so was no worries for me about resisting eggs of any sort, lol. Not sure what this easter will bring though...


haha good one  just googled it 

my sis always brings alot sweets when she comes to visit us and thats quality choc as she lives in Swiss and they make amazing tasting sweets 

happy Easter


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> haha good one  just googled it
> 
> my sis always brings alot sweets when she comes to visit us and thats quality choc as she lives in Swiss and they make amazing tasting sweets
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks lovely! Real Swiss chocolate is the bee's


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chocolate is an illusion of taste...........lol...forget the media programming, no one looks goodon chocolate - unless Jeremy Kyles audience is considered a good look on ukm?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> chocolate is an illusion of taste...........lol...forget the media programming, no one looks goodon chocolate - unless Jeremy Kyles audience is considered a good look on ukm?


aaawe i love chocolate, i could eat it every day 5 times a day


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> aaawe i love chocolate, i could eat it every day 5 times a day


I'm like that with puss................protein:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'm like that with puss................protein:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sky look like from Harry Potter movie  wheres spring


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> sky look like from Harry Potter movie  wheres spring
> 
> View attachment 80676


who r the 2 weirdos standing back to your left? lol........I'd be more worried about what they want to do to your "magic circle" lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> sky look like from Harry Potter movie  wheres spring
> 
> View attachment 80676


The sky, statue, bright light, and young lady in a red coat does give the pictures a slight Harry potter feel. Where was it taken?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> who r the 2 weirdos standing back to your left? lol........I'd be more worried about what they want to do to your "magic circle" lol


i dont know theyre were making funny noises too  believe you me, most people are weird in brum


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> who r the 2 weirdos standing back to your left? lol........I'd be more worried about what they want to do to your "magic circle" lol


You know one of them is you.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> You know one of them is you.


dude - you dont know me very well...................i;m ALWAYS at the foreground in pics lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> The sky, statue, bright light, and young lady in a red coat does give the pictures a slight Harry potter feel. Where was it taken?


lady in red  bham city centre, next to St Martins church near Bull ring, very nice view there at night time


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> lady in red  bham city centre, next to St Martins church near Bull ring, very nice view there at night time


greenspin had a massive part in harry potter - he was harry's wand lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> dude - you dont know me very well...................i;m ALWAYS at the foreground in pics lol


Lol, so your avatar pictures are actually full of people and we just can't see them.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Lol, so your avatar pictures are actually full of people and we just can't see them.


foreground means "at the fore...or front" - the amount of other persons is irrelevent numb nuts..........lol.....do be good if u r gonna be ckeeky x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> greenspin had a massive part in harry potter - he was harry's wand lol


harrys who/what?

I dont like Harry Potter  please dont kick me for that, but havent seen a single Harry Potters movie  lol so any jokes you make about it I cant get


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> foreground means "at the fore...or front" - the amount of other persons is irrelevent numb nuts..........lol.....do be good if u r gonna be ckeeky x


I may be confused, but that is what I meant you big lug. You're in the foreground blocking the 'other people'?



fitrut said:


> harrys who/what?
> 
> I dont like Harry Potter  please dont kick me for that, but havent seen a single Harry Potters movie  lol so any jokes you make about it I cant get


Thank god for that! I can't stand the whole Harry Potter thing!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

we 3 r agreed then because I couldnt watch that sh1t for a few seconds......specky little pencil necked cnut lol

the movies were made (IMO) to empower nerds..............who the bible says will inherit the earth......if they can all put down their comics for long enough lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Thank god for that! I can't stand the whole Harry Potter thing!


 :lol: :lol: me too, dont get whats the big fuss about it, my both sis just crazy about it, read all books, seen movies like 20 times, have DVD etc, madness


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> we 3 r agreed then because I couldnt watch that sh1t for a few seconds......specky little pencil necked cnut lol
> 
> the movies were made (IMO) to empower nerds..............who the bible says will inherit the earth......if they can all put down their comics for long enough lol


same here  I sat and watched for few minutes and was like ''whaaat?''


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> same here  I sat and watched for few minutes and was like ''whaaat?''


riding broomsticks around and spelling things - behave potter..

its all repressed sexuality...........a wand is a freudian penis and the spell is his pent up semen........we know dont we? lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*5 weeks update *

Training as last week: Saturday - cardio only, Sunday - off. this is last Sunday off, starting to go 7 days a week to the gym for next 5 weeks.

Monday - legs

Tuesday - chest and triceps

Wednesday - back and biceps.

Thursday - shoulders and rear delts

Friday - glutes and triceps

Saturday -cardio only

Sunday - rear delts and biceps

lower and upper abs in one workout every single workout

not many changes in the diet, carb meal each other day

scale shows 15.5% bf, will start to do calliper measurements

weight at the moment 61.5kg, expecting to drop 5kg


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Meal plan for next couple weeks

*Breakfast* 5 Egg whites 1 yolk, Cucumber, half Grapefruit, Coffee+cinnamon, Fish oil, BCAA, L-glutamine, Amino acids

*Meal 2* Turkey (Low Salt), Green beans, Amino acids, Fish oil

*Meal 3* Turkey (Low Salt), Green beans, Amino acids, Fish oil

*Meal 4* Fish oil, Amino acids

Pre workout L-Carnitine, Creatine, oatmeal (each other day)

Pre cardio BCAA, L-glutamine

Post workout Amino acids

*Meal 5* Tuna, Onion, Fish oil, Amino acids

*Meal 6* Egg whites, Cucumber, Amino acids or Casein

Supplements: CA+Mg+Zn, B12, Chromium, Keto-7, Berberine, Vitamin C, Glucozamine +MSM

40min cardio done, legs today :bounce: had day off gym yesterday, but did 60min cardio at home while others in my family where smashing Easter pizza and chocs  surprisingly have more energy this morning, very unusual


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus 7 days in the gym hun... you need to rest your body EVEN WHEN PREPPING.. yes cardio every day but weight every day and you will end up burning out your CNS so fast? Especially if your working and doing cardio


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> jesus 7 days in the gym hun... you need to rest your body EVEN WHEN PREPPING.. yes cardio every day but weight every day and you will end up burning out your CNS so fast? Especially if your working and doing cardio


I know it looks like alot, but im 5 weeks out and I look like I am 10 weeks out, pretty poor condition. most likely I will decrease cardio once Im bit leaner but at the mo I have alot to burn. dont want to cut kcals too extreme (not that much to cut tho  ) first 4 days quite hard training and rest of the week going easier, will see if can push condition


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I know it looks like alot, but im 5 weeks out and I look like I am 10 weeks out, pretty poor condition. most likely I will decrease cardio once Im bit leaner but at the mo I have alot to burn. dont want to cut kcals too extreme (not that much to cut tho  ) first 4 days quite hard training and rest of the week going easier, will see if can push condition


Hey Ruta 

I've been absent from the forum for a few days and was gonna ask how things are but the above tells me nicely. I think being so behind because of the illness you've been dealing with makes it difficult to know exactly how to approach the final five weeks... cutting kcals too much leaves you without energy to train properly and at hormonal disadvantage, but keeping kcals higher and training every minute you are awake has CNS burnout risks... not that you asked me anyway, lol, but am not sure what I'd advise other than do what you know works best for you... you've done the prep thing before and know your body well so just listen to it.

btw, you can also include me in your 'I don't get excited by Harry Potter either' club!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey Ruta
> 
> I've been absent from the forum for a few days and was gonna ask how things are but the above tells me nicely. I think being so behind because of the illness you've been dealing with makes it difficult to know exactly how to approach the final five weeks... cutting kcals too much leaves you without energy to train properly and at hormonal disadvantage, but keeping kcals higher and training every minute you are awake has CNS burnout risks... not that you asked me anyway, lol, but am not sure what I'd advise other than do what you know works best for you... you've done the prep thing before and know your body well so just listen to it.
> 
> btw, you can also include me in your 'I don't get excited by Harry Potter either' club!!!


thank you, I appreciate any opinion and advice :thumb:

I know what you mean, so Im trying to find that best way. Not going to cut kcals and probably will reduce cardio. I was going to do 60min am cardio today, after having morning coffee and cardio done 40mins felt like gonna pass out on the treadmill, black in the eyes and short breath so basically had to finish it on 40mins only and had breakfast. not really happy about it, but have to listen to my lazy body 

started log weight, body fat, muscle mass if I believe what scale says, Im 15.9%, will do calliper measurement at the end of the week to compare and will see.

might do couple of pics too later in the week

haha welcome to the club


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

are you refeeding any days yet?

are you stimming? how are you preventing metabolic slowdown on prolonged calorie defecit?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> are you refeeding any days yet?
> 
> are you stimming? how are you preventing metabolic slowdown on prolonged calorie defecit?


yeah normally I have one day a week, sundays, I had one yesterday, went to nandos for chicken and salad  nothing sugary tho and no deserts as Im too close to contest. and also I do cardio combined with light weights, I train with heavy weights at the beginning of the week, but starting next week I not going to do any extreme weights, will increase number of reps with lighter weights. I started feel hanger past couple weeks so thats good, means burning


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> thank you, I appreciate any opinion and advice :thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean, so Im trying to find that best way. Not going to cut kcals and probably will reduce cardio. I was going to do 60min am cardio today, after having morning coffee and cardio done 40mins felt like gonna pass out on the treadmill, black in the eyes and short breath so basically had to finish it on 40mins only and had breakfast. not really happy about it, but have to listen to my lazy body
> 
> ...


The most important thing that immediately comes to mind that you are doing absolutely right I think is simply not panicking, and looking at things sensibly... a measured approach will get you there and, barring any setbacks with your health, I think you'll still make a lot of progress.

What do you currently see as a realistic b/fat target?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> The most important thing that immediately comes to mind that you are doing absolutely right I think is simply not panicking, and looking at things sensibly... a measured approach will get you there and, barring any setbacks with your health, I think you'll still make a lot of progress.
> 
> What do you currently see as a realistic b/fat target?


I was panicking at first when GP said I might have diabetes, but now results came back as negative so all good, no need to stress as that also affects my condition.

I am measuring weight every morning and log them, scales says %15.9 but I think I am %18-%20, haard to say really, I might be wrong but as I cant see clear abs yet so still quite high. and obviously want to go as low as possible


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

few pics

quality is quite poor, bad lightning and for some reason my camera not working as I expected. did few shots myself, got to ask sis to help me and do few pics next time as to pose and do pics at the same time not that easy 

weight this morning 62kg, bf 15.8%


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You have a great shape fitrut:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking amazing!! Not being a perv but your glutes are fantastic


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How many weeks left now ruta??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> You have a great shape fitrut:thumbup1:


 :thumb:

still fluffy chubby tho


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> How many weeks left now ruta??


less than 5 now

ouch, thats so close


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> less than 5 now
> 
> ouch, thats so close


U do look awesome, do u think u could do it in time??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> :thumb:
> 
> still fluffy chubby tho


you will nail it:thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fitrut said:


> few pics
> 
> quality is quite poor, bad lightning and for some reason my camera not working as I expected. did few shots myself, got to ask sis to help me and do few pics next time as to pose and do pics at the same time not that easy
> 
> weight this morning 62kg, bf 15.8%


you win


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> U do look awesome, do u think u could do it in time??


well frankly I expected to be in way better shape by this time, so have to work harder now as I really want to make it on time, dont want to move comps


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pics look good Ruta, coming in nice even if your being harsh on yourself!

I've seen plenty of people in far worse condition that that who have pulled out some great physiques in 5 weeks! Plus this isn't your first show, fat is not as stubburn and going by other pictures I've seen your condition is normally great! Chin up and crack on you'll be fine!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> few pics
> 
> quality is quite poor, bad lightning and for some reason my camera not working as I expected. did few shots myself, got to ask sis to help me and do few pics next time as to pose and do pics at the same time not that easy
> 
> weight this morning 62kg, bf 15.8%


You may not be exactly where you want to be in respect of the prep but you look great! 

I think you can get into contest shape from there in five weeks too, no probs if all goes smoothly.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Pics look good Ruta, coming in nice even if your being harsh on yourself!
> 
> I've seen plenty of people in far worse condition that that who have pulled out some great physiques in 5 weeks! Plus this isn't your first show, fat is not as stubburn and going by other pictures I've seen your condition is normally great! Chin up and crack on you'll be fine!


thank you :thumb: got to be harsh or those abs will stay hidden as it is  last season my prep was 25 weeks and in week 5 I was in better shape compare to now, but this year i started in week 15 as last prep last way too long and now 5 weeks looks like very short period, on the other hand still have some time


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb: got to be harsh or those abs will stay hidden as it is  last season my prep was 25 weeks and in week 5 I was in better shape compare to now, but this year i started in week 15 as last prep last way too long and now 5 weeks looks like very short period, on the other hand still have some time


if anyone can do it, u can - u are one dedicated bird


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> You may not be exactly where you want to be in respect of the prep but you look great!
> 
> I think you can get into contest shape from there in five weeks too, no probs if all goes smoothly.


I know, always want it NOW  at least in progress


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> if anyone can do it, u can - u are one dedicated bird


doing my best as always


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

you look good hun... you can make big changes in 5 weeks so dont stress as stress will increases cortisol and this will inhibit fat loss  x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> you look good hun... you can make big changes in 5 weeks so dont stress as stress will increases cortisol and this will inhibit fat loss  x


aawe thank you 

yep, true, thats it im happy and only happy for next few weeks and onwards, and to make myself even happier time to make some kcal free jelly


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you do have a lot to do in 5 weeks - hmmm....i hope you do it but you look like u do need another few weeks on that - or good diet......

i dont know much about a female prep but i'd be surprised if any blokes I know could come in from that on time to be honest..........my mate is 4 weeks out from first show and is way leaner

U look great but we are talking UKBFF stage here, not the pool fellas


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good hun. And 5 weeks is quite a long time, you'll do great!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we`re rooting for all you girls


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you do have a lot to do in 5 weeks - hmmm....i hope you do it but you look like u do need another few weeks on that - or good diet......
> 
> i dont know much about a female prep but i'd be surprised if any blokes I know could come in from that on time to be honest..........my mate is 4 weeks out from first show and is way leaner
> 
> U look great but we are talking UKBFF stage here, not the pool fellas


yes I know Im not in great condition for the time left until contest, most likely will change something in my diet, probably will replace turkey to cod and green beans to cucumber, that would be 1045kcal, to cut any more kcals would be just silly.

as for my class no need to be excessively lean, it has to be small amount of bodyfat, not too muscular or too lean as for that could be marked down. from my experience whatever size is, condition goes first. couple years ago had more muscle but didnt even made top 6 in the finals as condition was poor.

60mins pm cardio done, will have egg whites, get ready for tomorrow and bed


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Looking good hun. And 5 weeks is quite a long time, you'll do great!


thank you, feels so close 

whens yours?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> yes I know Im not in great condition for the time left until contest, most likely will change something in my diet, probably will replace turkey to cod and green beans to cucumber, that would be 1045kcal, to cut any more kcals would be just silly.
> 
> as for my class no need to be excessively lean, it has to be small amount of bodyfat, not too muscular or too lean as for that could be marked down. from my experience whatever size is, condition goes first. couple years ago had more muscle but didnt even made top 6 in the finals as condition was poor.
> 
> 60mins pm cardio done, will have egg whites, get ready for tomorrow and bed


ah so no need to be mega lean? i still thout you were aiming for around 10% bf? Your avatar looks sub ten and you are 16%atm?

That is the trouble (for men anyway) reucing cals too much......the muscle gets catabolised along with fat so starving the last few weeks is not the answer.

You never really discuss drug use, i'd personally hit the dnp for 2 weeks but i'm lazy lol. plus gear protects muscles as we starve lol,

i think if anyone can ace it - you will though

my friend i mention is on T4, T5's, gear etc and is being prepped by an IFBB pro for first show and looks like a zombie lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> ah so no need to be mega lean? i still thout you were aiming for around 10% bf? Your avatar looks sub ten and you are 16%atm?
> 
> That is the trouble (for men anyway) reucing cals too much......the muscle gets catabolised along with fat so starving the last few weeks is not the answer.
> 
> ...


yes, no need to be mega lean, in the avatar I was 12% if my memory serves me well, but 3 weeks before that I was 10% and I was told I was too skinny http://gallery.musclecontest.com/index.php?page=competitor&entry_id=5452 so added more kcals and got nice healthy look  the reason im struggling now is my PCOS and insulin resistance, not really willing to mess with drugs as that might make it worse. I believe cardio should help, I might be wrong here, but will see. my bf says most likely Im not gonna make it, but I dont wanna leave all it now. worse case scenario, I either move comps or will leave for the autumn


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dont give up....try extra cardio first


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> yes, no need to be mega lean, in the avatar I was 12% if my memory serves me well, but 3 weeks before that I was 10% and I was told I was too skinny http://gallery.musclecontest.com/index.php?page=competitor&entry_id=5452 so added more kcals and got nice healthy look  the reason im struggling now is my PCOS and insulin resistance, not really willing to mess with drugs as that might make it worse. I believe cardio should help, I might be wrong here, but will see. my bf says most likely Im not gonna make it, but I dont wanna leave all it now. worse case scenario, I either move comps or will leave for the autumn


3% ish in 5 weeks is do able to have you on target more or less

TBF a tan and unidirectional lighting would make your progress pics a couple of pages back look stage ready anyway, the flat lightng in them does no favours


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> dont give up....try extra cardio first


not giving up, thats for sure


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> 3% ish in 5 weeks is do able to have you on target more or less
> 
> TBF a tan and unidirectional lighting would make your progress pics a couple of pages back look stage ready anyway, the flat lightng in them does no favours


yep should be, its even hard to say whether its more water or bodyfat, woke up this morning looking like chipmunk, havent changed anything yesterday, very weird.looking to lose roughly 5-7kg, 5 weeks time shouldnt be a prob


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yes, no need to be mega lean, in the avatar I was 12% if my memory serves me well, but 3 weeks before that I was 10% and I was told I was too skinny http://gallery.musclecontest.com/index.php?page=competitor&entry_id=5452 so added more kcals and got nice healthy look  the reason im struggling now is my PCOS and insulin resistance, not really willing to mess with drugs as that might make it worse. I believe cardio should help, I might be wrong here, but will see. my bf says most likely Im not gonna make it, but I dont wanna leave all it now. worse case scenario, I either move comps or will leave for the autumn


if you weren't dealing with the PCOS you'd do the prep and be contest ready no probs at all... would be a breeze. I still think it's very possible you can get into a shape that you are happy with in good time, but even if not you have to remain calm, keep focused and see what you can anyway. If you do have to move contest then it's a pain but only a small thing in the overall balance of life. You seem to have a great attitude to all of it so am sure you'll keep positive and take the right things from this experience.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> if you weren't dealing with the PCOS you'd do the prep and be contest ready no probs at all... would be a breeze. I still think it's very possible you can get into a shape that you are happy with in good time, but even if not you have to remain calm, keep focused and see what you can anyway. If you do have to move contest then it's a pain but only a small thing in the overall balance of life. You seem to have a great attitude to all of it so am sure you'll keep positive and take the right things from this experience.


 I have medication prescribed but cant start them now as definitely gonna mess everything, will start them after the contest. I believe it should go to normal in couple of months and then I can start my prep for Arnolds in July. well I enjoy what I do and this is bit annoying really but all I can do now is move on and do more cardio


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I have medication prescribed but cant start them now as definitely gonna mess everything, will start them after the contest. I believe it should go to normal in couple of months and then I can start my prep for Arnolds in July. well I enjoy what I do and this is bit annoying really but all I can do now is move on and do more cardio


Yay more cardio... I know how much you love it!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yay more cardio... I know how much you love it!


i used to it now  I used to many things lately haha, but when I do cardio at home with TV on, normally I dont have time for TV so its not that bad


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> thank you, feels so close
> 
> whens yours?


I bet! Mines in September, 23 weeks to go and that feels like its coming round pretty quickly now!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> I bet! Mines in September, 23 weeks to go and that feels like its coming round pretty quickly now!


oh wow, you have some nice time  can enjoy your light dieting :thumb:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yes I know Im not in great condition for the time left until contest, most likely will change something in my diet, probably will replace turkey to cod and green beans to cucumber, that would be 1045kcal, to cut any more kcals would be just silly.
> 
> as for my class no need to be excessively lean, it has to be small amount of bodyfat, not too muscular or too lean as for that could be marked down. from my experience whatever size is, condition goes first. couple years ago had more muscle but didnt even made top 6 in the finals as condition was poor.
> 
> 60mins pm cardio done, will have egg whites, get ready for tomorrow and bed


that's very very low even for someone whois not training, well you train 6 times a week and doing cardio daily, I think your body is beat up and hold every gram of fat as much as he can 

If I were you I would take a day or two even 3 off and eat plenty of carbs with some protein during those days, this will recharge your thyroid/peptine levels and might be enough to take out your body from the starvation zone. For someone who uses thoyroid supps (t3 or even t4) it might be not beneficial to recharge, because it's always eleveted, but if you're not using one I think - it's must 

And I think your diet has too much protein and too little carbs, I would replace some protein (morning or pre or postw) with complex carbs or have 3-4 no carb day then have carbs on 3th or 4th day


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> that's very very low even for someone whois not training, well you train 6 times a week and doing cardio daily, I think your body is beat up and hold every gram of fat as much as he can
> 
> If I were you I would take a day or two even 3 off and eat plenty of carbs with some protein during those days, this will recharge your thyroid/peptine levels and might be enough to take out your body from the starvation zone. For someone who uses thoyroid supps (t3 or even t4) it might be not beneficial to recharge, because it's always eleveted, but if you're not using one I think - it's must
> 
> And I think your diet has too much protein and too little carbs, I would replace some protein (morning or pre or postw) with complex carbs or have 3-4 no carb day then have carbs on 3th or 4th day


Ive been diagnosed with PCOS and insulin resistance couple weeks ago so I had to reconsider my diet as Im not losing enough on the low kcal diet. I had to withdraw most of the carbs from my meals as need to improve carb metabolism and decrease insulin resistance. I started eating more carbs in the morning and preworkout in week 9 and I started to put weight on not changing anything in training, thats how my body responds to carbs and on given diagnosis now I know why. I also tried heavy cheat meal days, next day straight +2kg which is obviously not helping at all. still hold quite alot fat so in terms of losing muscle I should be fine

Now I eat oatmeal twice a week, condition improved a bit and in general feeling quite well and weight is slightly going down


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

fitrut said:


> Ive been diagnosed with PCOS and insulin resistance couple weeks ago so I had to reconsider my diet as Im not losing enough on the low kcal diet. I had to withdraw most of the carbs from my meals as need to improve carb metabolism and decrease insulin resistance. I started eating more carbs in the morning and preworkout in week 9 and I started to put weight on not changing anything in training, thats how my body responds to carbs and on given diagnosis now I know why. I also tried heavy cheat meal days, next day straight +2kg which is obviously not helping at all. still hold quite alot fat so in terms of losing muscle I should be fine
> 
> Now I eat oatmeal twice a week, condition improved a bit and in general feeling quite well and weight is slightly going down


if you have issues with insulin resistance then very high protein diet isn't the best for you too...1/2 protein you eat converts to glucose (probably even more if on very low cal/low carb diet) so if you eat 200-300g protein you have at least 100-150g glucose/day in your bloodstream anyway...have you ever tried keto diet? Real keto - 70% fat 30 % protein. Your body will forget about using carbs/glucose for evergy and will switch to fats with no protein turnover to glucose, only for repairing damage muscle. On this you could go even higher cals (but much lower protein) and still lose fat. It might be too early to comp to try smth new, but if I were you after comp I would definately try it, smth like 90-100g protein same fats


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> if you have issues with insulin resistance then very high protein diet isn't the best for you too...1/2 protein you eat converts to glucose (probably even more if on very low cal/low carb diet) so if you eat 200-300g protein you have at least 100-150g glucose/day in your bloodstream anyway...have you ever tried keto diet? Real keto - 70% fat 30 % protein. Your body will forget about using carbs/glucose for evergy and will switch to fats with no protein turnover to glucose, only for repairing damage muscle. On this you could go even higher cals (but much lower protein) and still lose fat. It might be too early to comp to try smth new, but if I were you after comp I would definately try it, smth like 90-100g protein same fats


oh ok, sounds interesting, never knew about it, will have to read more about this. basically now I continue with current diet, not really good idea would be to change it dramatically, I follow all cycles and hormone changes so its easier to understand how my body should be reacting and reacts week after week. as for keto, I did prep on keto back in 2007, it worked quite good, went into ketosis after 3 weeks if I remember well. but compare condition from last year and this 2007 year condition looks like keto diet didnt suite very well, unless I ate too much fat. unfortunately cant find diet log from prep 2007


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Your looking in good shape in that picture! :thumb:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a lot of types of so called keto diets, I don't know what type you have followed but the real keto is at least 60-70 fat, no more than 30% protein - more protein than that and it converts to glucose.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Anabolic-Diet-Mauro-DiPasquale/dp/B0006F61XE

Everything is explained in this book

I think this diet is not be the best for a bodybuilders with a lots of muscle mass and are on bunch of PEDs, but might be perfect for someone like you


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

strongmanmatt said:


> Your looking in good shape in that picture! :thumb:


thats back in 2007, hoping to be in better one


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

LitLift said:


> There are a lot of types of so called keto diets, I don't know what type you have followed but the real keto is at least 60-70 fat, no more than 30% protein - more protein than that and it converts to glucose.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Anabolic-Diet-Mauro-DiPasquale/dp/B0006F61XE
> 
> ...


frankly dont remember proportions but Im sure there was no carbs and more fats than proteins.

I might try it off season to get health probs sorted, and I just found that book in pdf online you listed, thanx  def will read it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*4 weeks update*

*Breakfast* 5 Egg whites 1 yolk, Cucumber, half Grapefruit, Coffee+cinnamon, Fish oil, BCAA, L-glutamine, 5g Amino acids

*Meal 2* Cod, cucumber, 5g Amino acids, 5g Fish oil

*Meal 3* Cod, cucumber, 5g Amino acids, 5g Fish oil

*Meal 4* Fish oil, Amino acids

Pre workout L-Carnitine, Creatine, oatmeal (each other day)

Pre cardio BCAA, L-glutamine

Post workout Amino acids

*Meal 5 *Tuna, Onion, Fish oil, Amino acids

*Meal 6* Egg whites, Cucumber, Amino acids or Casein

Supplements: CA+Mg+Zn, B12, Chromium, Keto-7, Berberine, Vitamin C, Glucozamine +MSM

weight this morning 62.1kg, bf 15.5%

had pretty bad poisoning Thursday night, lost 1 kg over the night due heavy vomiting, Friday felt bit better but wasnt able to train, yesterday was going to do cardio and my treadmill messing around and not working, aaargh :cursing: will have to re-assemble today, my guess is contacts not working somewhere.

Gym later today to catch up what wasnt done Thu-Sat


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> :confused1:


Im pretending being busy 

not much to update really, diet basically the same as week 4, now have less than 3 weeks left. still struggling to lose few kgs as planned and look all soft/watery.

am cardio 45 min, afternoon training and 60min pm cardio. go to do massages twice or once a week, depending how busy I am, my masseur says I do look leaner than couple weeks ago but I dont see that difference, I might be looking at myself naked too much I think  

received my color bikini yesterday and whole pack of tanning products :bounce: so Im good to go


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

fitrut said:


> Im pretending being busy
> 
> not much to update really, diet basically the same as week 4, now have less than 3 weeks left. still struggling to lose few kgs as planned and look all soft/watery.
> 
> ...


looking brilliant well done

advise please, what comps can you wear that suit , I prefer those than a two piece .

being a mum of 3 dont look like a barbie doll if you know what I mean,

kaza


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fit4life said:


> looking brilliant well done
> 
> advise please, what comps can you wear that suit , I prefer those than a two piece .
> 
> ...


thank you 

you mean you prefer one piece suite?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes I do , feel more confident I think

what do you prefer ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fit4life said:


> Yes I do , feel more confident I think
> 
> what do you prefer ?


yeah me to, I liked those more really, but they withdrawn from IFBB/UKBFF competition now, I think its because it was too expensive to get all suits, shoe etc. now need only black plain and color and I think thats the standard


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

save the dosh and just wear the bottoms girls....................or the tops lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> save the dosh and just wear the bottoms girls....................or the tops lol


Im not gifted by nature to walk topless or naked, so Ill pass on this


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun! Not long to go now. How are you feeling?

Do you find the massages help? I keep meaning to go for one but thought that I might benefit from them on a regular basis.

Also, bikini time is so exciting, can't wait to order mine this year.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im sure you will deliver fitrut x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Hi hun! Not long to go now. How are you feeling?
> 
> Do you find the massages help? I keep meaning to go for one but thought that I might benefit from them on a regular basis.
> 
> Also, bikini time is so exciting, can't wait to order mine this year.


yeah, closer it gets scarer feels and thats going to be my 18th show, still very exciting 

feel bit tired as have so many things to do,about to do my pm cardio and some cooking. food no longer bothers me lol so at least this is good. cant wait to sit and relax for a bit.

massages really helps, did back yesterday and it felt so stiff, hard to flex or even do stretches, had massage after and today shoulders went way easier, it does help and I have less night legs cramps, might be as I still hold alot of water or it actually helps.

if you have a chance, def go, it is very good and relaxing. I also started sunbeds so in better mood 

what colour you having this year? mines similar to yours in your avatar  just need to add swarovski stones


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Im sure you will deliver fitrut x


I honestly hope it gonna work as lately start doubt that

trying not to stress tho


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

When will you stop the massages babe?

As remember massages damage muscle tissue so you will get localised swelling and inflammation under the skin so if i was you i wouldnt be having any in the last 2 weeks as you may risk that softer look..

 x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> When will you stop the massages babe?
> 
> As remember massages damage muscle tissue so you will get localised swelling and inflammation under the skin so if i was you i wouldnt be having any in the last 2 weeks as you may risk that softer look..
> 
> x


was planning on having one next week, but now def going to cancel it, not even thought about it silly me, great advice, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yeah, closer it gets scarer feels and thats going to be my 18th show, still very exciting
> 
> feel bit tired as have so many things to do,about to do my pm cardio and some cooking. food no longer bothers me lol so at least this is good. cant wait to sit and relax for a bit.
> 
> ...


Wow, 18th show, thats amazing! And bet the buzz is still the same even after all those shows. 

Yeah I can imagine you're ready for a rest, so near but feels like so far away.

I think I will have to book in for a massage, had them in the past and enjoy them, its just fitting it in but will have to make an effort to sort it as it sounds like they would do me good. And sunbeds are good for that feel good factor, it also helps my skin which is a bonus. I went on tonight and felt better straight away! 

That sounds nice, do you put the stones on yourself? im not sure this year about colour, I'll have to go to the shop and see what fabrics she has in and that might help me make up my mind.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Wow, 18th show, thats amazing! And bet the buzz is still the same even after all those shows.
> 
> Yeah I can imagine you're ready for a rest, so near but feels like so far away.
> 
> ...


all the same buzz stress and me running like headless chicken 

my masseur works at one of the gyms I train so I go for workout and then for massage session -I like when no need to run from one place to another, and tan salon also next to the gym.

the price lady gave me for the suit was £50-£350 depending on amount of stones, obviously more stones-better suit  but I ordered very shiny fabric , called turquoise leopard which is with shiny bits so I need less stones. uni mate who lives in Honkong sent me few thousands stones for £200 and I paid for plain suit £66, so will put them on and save some £  I have special equipment to put swarovski on, quick and easy

I had reds and black suits previously, time for some changes


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> all the same buzz stress and me running like headless chicken
> 
> my masseur works at one of the gyms I train so I go for workout and then for massage session -I like when no need to run from one place to another, and tan salon also next to the gym.
> 
> ...


Thats handy for the gym, masseur and sunbeds all being together. It does make it easier and saves time when things are close together.

Thats sounds good, I bet it will look amazing, cant wait to see pics of it. I like the bikinis with lots of stones on them, but cant have them on for bikini class which is a shame. Maybe one day if I switch classes, I will have one with loads and loads of stones on.  Plus you can do the stones exactly how you want them and see how it looks while doing it so you can change it how you want. And turquoise with stones will look lovely.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This is completely off topic but I seem to remember you like watching sitcom type t.v.? Im quite hard to please when it comes to t.v. shows but lately I have been watching a show called Chuck it's American, a bit cheesy, but amusing and easy to watch when tired. It's about a guy called Chuck - who works at 'Buy More' a big store that sells t.v.s and stuff - that has an old University friend that joins the CIA (or something) and turns bad and gets killed but before he does he sends Chuck a email containing lots of images that flash in front of his face when he opens it. Chuck now has all the secrete info of the CIA in his mind and so two spies are looking after him. Just thought you might want to give it a go if you've not got anything to watch at anytime :tongue: First and second episodes are a little less smooth than the rest of them as they are just a pilot but they're good after that.

http://www.blinkbox.com/ - this is where I watch them. Costs some dollar but it's better to be honest where one can I believe.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> This is completely off topic but I seem to remember you like watching sitcom type t.v.? Im quite hard to please when it comes to t.v. shows but lately I have been watching a show called Chuck it's American, a bit cheesy, but amusing and easy to watch when tired. It's about a guy called Chuck - who works at 'Buy More' a big store that sells t.v.s and stuff - that has an old University friend that joins the CIA (or something) and turns bad and gets killed but before he does he sends Chuck a email containing lots of images that flash in front of his face when he opens it. Chuck now has all the secrete info of the CIA in his mind and so two spies are looking after him. Just thought you might want to give it a go if you've not got anything to watch at anytime :tongue: First and second episodes are a little less smooth than the rest of them as they are just a pilot but they're good after that.
> 
> http://www.blinkbox.com/ - this is where I watch them. Costs some dollar but it's better to be honest where one can I believe.


or if u like the dishonest route, get them for free


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> or if u like the dishonest route, get them for free


I'm no saint. But this I do pay for.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Thats handy for the gym, masseur and sunbeds all being together. It does make it easier and saves time when things are close together.
> 
> Thats sounds good, I bet it will look amazing, cant wait to see pics of it. I like the bikinis with lots of stones on them, but cant have them on for bikini class which is a shame. Maybe one day if I switch classes, I will have one with loads and loads of stones on.  Plus you can do the stones exactly how you want them and see how it looks while doing it so you can change it how you want. And turquoise with stones will look lovely.


yeah, even supplement shop and coffee place next to the gym, lucky me 

yep bikini class suits more simple so its better in terms of price but you still can make them beautiful with shiny bits and few stones. I need to find pattern for mine.

I switched too, I used to do fitness, would love to do routine again, its a shame UKBFF have no compulsory routine for bodyfitness, cops would be more exciting I think


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> or if u like the dishonest route, get them for free


thats what I normally do


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> This is completely off topic but I seem to remember you like watching sitcom type t.v.? Im quite hard to please when it comes to t.v. shows but lately I have been watching a show called Chuck it's American, a bit cheesy, but amusing and easy to watch when tired. It's about a guy called Chuck - who works at 'Buy More' a big store that sells t.v.s and stuff - that has an old University friend that joins the CIA (or something) and turns bad and gets killed but before he does he sends Chuck a email containing lots of images that flash in front of his face when he opens it. Chuck now has all the secrete info of the CIA in his mind and so two spies are looking after him. Just thought you might want to give it a go if you've not got anything to watch at anytime :tongue: First and second episodes are a little less smooth than the rest of them as they are just a pilot but they're good after that.
> 
> http://www.blinkbox.com/ - this is where I watch them. Costs some dollar but it's better to be honest where one can I believe.


great, Ill def checking this, watching CSI at the mo  just finished House MD and Lost serries so time for sitcoms again


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> great, Ill def checking this, watching CSI at the mo  just finished House MD and Lost serries so time for sitcoms again


I love CSI. But CSI Crime Scene Investigation is the best imo. The Miami one is very cheesy, lol. Lots of melodramatic scenes and shots of the older cop/csi guy.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> I love CSI. But CSI Crime Scene Investigation is the best imo. The Miami one is very cheesy, lol. Lots of melodramatic scenes and shots of the older cop/csi guy.


Im watching original one now, not sure whether will go for Miami. my sis kept watching it so decided to give a go. its also on TV evening, perfect when I do my pm cardio

cant wait when I can melt in my sofa with pizza to watch it hehe


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

2 weeks update

had saturday evening off and yesterday all day off - went to watch South Coast championships, great day, good comps. feeling bit better as had some rest, today 45min cardio done, later legs and pm cardio. bodyfitness class at SC was huge, probably something like that will be in London, even more excited 

weight is going down, still soft look and watery but less now.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Week 2 and week 1 eating plan:

*Breakfast* 6 Egg whites, 150g Cucumber, Coffee+cinnamon (half teaspoon), BCAA, 5g Amino acids, 2g Udos oil

*Meal 2 *Cod (boiled), 150 g Cucumber, 5g Amino acids,

*Meal 3* Cod (boiled), 150 g Cucumber, 5g Amino acids,

*Meal 4* Oat pancakes (twice a week)

Pre workout L-Carnitine, Creatine,

Pre cardio BCAA, 5g Amino acids

Post workout 10g Amino acids

*Meal 5* Cod (boiled), 150 g Cucumber, 5g Amino acids,

*Meal 6* 6 Egg whites, 150 g Cucumber, 5g Amino acids

Kcals 895, Protein 195, Fat 25, Carbs 31

weight this morning 61.4kg, 60 mins am cardio and 60mins pm cardio


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

few pics, weight 61.0kg, bf 15.4%

bit leaner on the top body, legs still fluffy  and finally start seing abs 




























will be happy if I lose 3 kg more and then I guess good to go


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

great journal wish i was this disciplined !

Where do you train in brum? I did used Ironworks for a while...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> great journal wish i was this disciplined !
> 
> Where do you train in brum? I did used Ironworks for a while...


thanks, sometimes Im not, but I get good kick from PT and Im good to go 

I train at Temple and also sometimes at The Gym group gym, used to train in Coliseum Gym in Aston too, never been to Ironworks, heard its good gym


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

now then.....something is coming together in those pics eh? good stuff


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> now then.....something is coming together in those pics eh? good stuff


thanks, yeah I hope  looks like I gonna make it, well will see in couple of weeks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> thanks, yeah I hope  looks like I gonna make it, well will see in couple of weeks


you played it like a pro

(I dont mean you accept money for fun times either lol)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fitrut said:


> thanks, sometimes Im not, but I get good kick from PT and Im good to go
> 
> I train at Temple and also sometimes at The Gym group gym, used to train in Coliseum Gym in Aston too, never been to Ironworks, heard its good gym


Some good gyms in brum Ironworks is good if you are on that side of the city sadly i moved to statford which has f all..i know what you mean i had my sweet pot broc and salmon did my weights and cardio but demolished the left over tiramisu, need to get more disciplined!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you played it like a pro
> 
> (I dont mean you accept money for fun times either lol)


will see that soon 

and no, I dont


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Some good gyms in brum Ironworks is good if you are on that side of the city sadly i moved to statford which has f all..i know what you mean i had my sweet pot broc and salmon did my weights and cardio but demolished the left over tiramisu, need to get more disciplined!


I live in central Bham and I dont drive so Ironworks bit far for me, but would be good just to go there for the experience 

im off the discipline during my offseason on daily basis


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fitrut said:


>


That's some advert for a Cod and Cucumber diet :wink:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's some advert for a Cod and Cucumber diet :wink:


and egg whites 

aaawe cant wait when I can have some cereal or sandwich for breakfast


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

am cardio done, off to the gym for shoulders session soon and later pm cardio

today doing carb load, 50g wholegrain rice split in 5 meals, with each regular meal, but not eating any fats today. tomorrow back to regular eating.

weight is going down very nicely, today 60.5kg but soo low on energy, hopefully carb load should restore energy levels


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Ruta, great to see all is back on track... you must feel so much more relaxed about it. Just a few more weeks now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey Ruta, great to see all is back on track... you must feel so much more relaxed about it. Just a few more weeks now


yeah, my body finally responding to all dieting training etc but feel more and more tired every day, so workouts getting more tough but at least getting there  counting days now, 10 left


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never noticed the new pics, getting there nicely, what percentage u got to aim for??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yeah, my body finally responding to all dieting training etc but feel more and more tired every day, so workouts getting more tough but at least getting there  counting days now, 10 left


All worth it though, and just think, in 11 days you can relax, eat and recharge 

I hope we're all gonna get to see contest pics


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Never noticed the new pics, getting there nicely, what percentage u got to aim for??


well scales show 15.4% now, 14%-13% would be ok, still very soft on legs thats why probably still 15% and hold alot of water, so when water goes down, should look leaner


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> well scales show 15.4% now, 14%-13% would be ok, still very soft on legs thats why probably still 15% and hold alot of water, so when water goes down, should look leaner


Well good luck, hope u get there  u certainly deserve it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> All worth it though, and just think, in 11 days you can relax, eat and recharge
> 
> I hope we're all gonna get to see contest pics


exactly relax, sleep, do nothing 

most likely will do live coverage again, did last week as a test, was fun  but this time Ill be on he stage not taking pics and uploading 

http://xmuscle.co.uk/ukbff-south-coast-2012-live-coverage/


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Well good luck, hope u get there  u certainly deserve it


thank you

well I have to, I spent alot of money haha suits, tan, massages, alot of chicken and fish 

getting very excited now :bounce:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fitrut said:


> exactly relax, sleep, do nothing
> 
> most likely will do live coverage again, did last week as a test, was fun  but this time Ill be on he stage not taking pics and uploading
> 
> http://xmuscle.co.uk/ukbff-south-coast-2012-live-coverage/


interesting is that your website?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> interesting is that your website?


Im part of the team


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> exactly relax, sleep, do nothing
> 
> most likely will do live coverage again, did last week as a test, was fun  but this time Ill be on he stage not taking pics and uploading
> 
> http://xmuscle.co.uk/ukbff-south-coast-2012-live-coverage/


I think you deserve the break more than most tbh.

Will try to remember that site of yours... looks good at a glance.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think you deserve the break more than most tbh.
> 
> Will try to remember that site of yours... looks good at a glance.


yep, will have a chance to fix health etc and then get ready for autumn

and aaawe I need a holiday  somewhere exotic would be nice

easy to remember, its on my signature


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

one week to go 

today off gym day, been doing cardio twice a day and training 6-7 days a week for last 3 weeks, will have some rest today.

last 2 days had bit more carbs in my every meal, today going back to original diet.

leaner now but still bit too soft

coffee time and enjoying my day off

... eeerhm movie with Jason Statham was gooood yesterday :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Enjoy your rest day... last one before you get on stage!

This journal should get even more interesting this week... will it be a cool, collected run in to the show or a week of insane panic?

:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Enjoy your rest day... last one before you get on stage!
> 
> This journal should get even more interesting this week... will it be a cool, collected run in to the show or a week of insane panic?
> 
> :lol:


yeah, last few weeks been crazy, want to slow down now and not to stress out, so packing stuff for the weekend already  spending my sunday for good.

monday-thursday training as normal, friday cardio and posing, saturday lying down legs up  normally I do everything last minute, but this year decided not to make the same mistake, so less stress

as for condition, still not very happy but Sunday will show


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ruta are you doing the southport show or midland? southport is a week out?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> ruta are you doing the southport show or midland? southport is a week out?


Im doing next Sunday, 13 May London & S.E. Championships in London, Hayes


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, 7 days to go 

am cardio done, off to do legs, later pm cardio

packing things for the weekend already


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good luck downhill from here !


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> good luck downhill from here !


thank you  I need one now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

last leg session done

Deep Squats 1 x 15, 2 x 20, 1 x 15

Incline leg press 1 x 15, 1 x 20, 1 x 15

One leg extensions 1 x 15, 2 x 20,

One leg cable kicks 4 x 20

Laying leg curls 1 x 15, 3 x 20

Knee Squats in Smith machine 1 x 15, 1 x 20, 1 x 15

One leg lunges 3 x 25

Seated calf raises 4 x 20

very weird feeling, half of the workout dont even remember  some unusual dark moments in the eyes, will have to take sis together tomorrow to look after me 

40min and off for pm cardio


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Good luck and have fun :thumb h and dont foregt pics of trophies

kaza


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> last leg session done
> 
> Deep Squats 1 x 15, 2 x 20, 1 x 15
> 
> ...


Dark moments, can't remember... uh oh. Don't you go feinting during a workout and fall over again and destroy another innocent plant pot... uncle Det says train hard but be careful!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fit4life said:


> Good luck and have fun :thumb h and dont foregt pics of trophies
> 
> kaza


already having  thank you, def will take loads


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Dark moments, can't remember... uh oh. Don't you go feinting during a workout and fall over again and destroy another innocent plant pot... uncle Det says train hard but be careful!


I walk in slow motion now, especially around benches and equipment  making sure not to bump into anything, no need blue marks or bruises

feel so light it seems i can fly haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I walk in slow motion now, especially around benches and equipment  making sure not to bump into anything, no need blue marks or bruises
> 
> feel so light it seems i can fly haha


Good gal, keep the legs free of bruises and the equipment free of damage :lol:

Just a few days now, almost there...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Good gal, keep the legs free of bruises and the equipment free of damage :lol:
> 
> Just a few days now, almost there...


aha, Im like baby now ''handle with care''  , my brother coming to bham on sat to drive me to cambridge so I dont need to spend 3 hours on train to cambridge-that would be nightmare for legs, will go to comps from there. and everything starts in the afternoon, no need to wake up early on sunday, good times


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> aha, Im like baby now ''handle with care''  , my brother coming to bham on sat to drive me to cambridge so I dont need to spend 3 hours on train to cambridge-that would be nightmare for legs, will go to comps from there. and everything starts in the afternoon, no need to wake up early on sunday, good times


That's good that you avoid the train and also that you don't have a rushed morning start, anything that helps is good.

How are you feeling about your conditioning at the moment, all on plan?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> Im doing next Sunday, 13 May London & S.E. Championships in London, Hayes


Good luck with that


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's good that you avoid the train and also that you don't have a rushed morning start, anything that helps is good.
> 
> How are you feeling about your conditioning at the moment, all on plan?


yeah seems every small detail is important. Im still very watery and soft, better separation in legs, would want better condition tho but overall not that bad


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fat said:


> Good luck with that


thank you :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yeah seems every small detail is important. Im still very watery and soft, better separation in legs, would want better condition tho but overall not that bad


Sounds good. Have no doubt you know what you are doing with the final stages and will come in much dryer at the weekend - all will be good am sure.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

am cardio done

60kg this morning, good  will do shoulders and rear delts later in the afternoon and cardio pm

last workout on Thursday, Friday will do bits but not too much, Saturday off-tanning and full prep


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

found your journal 

bit late but never mind lol

are you doing any depleting and water manipulation?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> found your journal
> 
> bit late but never mind lol
> 
> are you doing any depleting and water manipulation?


better late than never 

yeah, yesterday and today, I had quite low carbs last few weeks, fri-sunday I had bit of carbs, today again no carbs. lowering sodium intake now and will cut water on saturday, no water on sunday, just few ice-cubes  I did this last year, worked pretty good for me


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

If it ain't broke don't fix it 

This is first time I've competed assisted so glad got James to pull on for advice lucky got such good sponsors everything is new with everything from the two seperate years I've competed before


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it
> 
> This is first time I've competed assisted so glad got James to pull on for advice lucky got such good sponsors everything is new with everything from the two seperate years I've competed before


oh ok, sounds good, def need somebody to help and advice. this is my 18th show but I still getting help all the time 

do you think youre ready?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

shoulders and rear delts done, pm cardio soon

aaargh no energy whatsoever


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Snap me too

Somehow got to finish another 15mins cardio now have oats all 20g with egg whites then chill for hour and bit 80g chicken, train arms depletion more cardio, then chill to get energy for evening cardio tonight

I'm seriously laggin lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> Snap me too
> 
> Somehow got to finish another 15mins cardio now have oats all 20g with egg whites then chill for hour and bit 80g chicken, train arms depletion more cardio, then chill to get energy for evening cardio tonight
> 
> I'm seriously laggin lol


haha me too, barely made it  chest and triceps today and later more cardio  time flies, 4 days left


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

11more minutes of post workout cardio then 30mins at 8pm


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> 11more minutes of post workout cardio then 30mins at 8pm


enjoying cod and cucumber and about to go to do chest and arms 

60min pm cardio 9pm ish

and just tried to order Bikini Bite and received email they actually out of stock for it, aaaargh hate it, ruined my day  why they put ''in stock'' if they dont have it :cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> enjoying cod and cucumber and about to go to do chest and arms
> 
> 60min pm cardio 9pm ish
> 
> and just tried to order Bikini Bite and received email they actually out of stock for it, aaaargh hate it, ruined my day  why they put ''in stock'' if they dont have it :cursing:


try showtime tan babe they have it and it was quick delivery x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> try showtime tan babe they have it and it was quick delivery x


yep, just ordered from them, paid for next day delivery. I had old type Bikini Bite which is better than this Pro tan, but silly me, didnt closed it properly and now cant open it, stucked  but better something than nothing at all. have you used it?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

fitrut said:


> enjoying cod and cucumber and about to go to do chest and arms
> 
> 60min pm cardio 9pm ish
> 
> and just tried to order Bikini Bite and received email they actually out of stock for it, aaaargh hate it, ruined my day  why they put ''in stock'' if they dont have it :cursing:


Not nice!

I'm not on my last cardio session it seems  30mins now somehow and can hardly walk let alone keep eyes open

Got 30mind in morn followed by 50g dextrose and then carbs from then


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> Not nice!
> 
> I'm not on my last cardio session it seems  30mins now somehow and can hardly walk let alone keep eyes open
> 
> Got 30mind in morn followed by 50g dextrose and then carbs from then


lol I have the same feeling, had workout in the afternoon, it was so hard, still managed to finish all i planned and had afternoon nap  and now feeling even worse

still got to do cardio later

carbs, good times for you  def will get energy


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Not long now Ruta, it will all be worth it when you win and get to nom carbs afterward.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Not long now Ruta, it will all be worth it when you win and get to nom carbs afterward.


yeah not much left

will see about winning 

spent 3 hours at beauticians today and already feel tired haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Big KFC when u win


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Big KFC when u win


naaah, dont like KFC or McDonalds, pizza or some sushi and def cheesecake and ice cream


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> naaah, dont like KFC or McDonalds, pizza or some sushi and def cheesecake and ice cream


probably best we dont discuss this atm


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> probably best we dont discuss this atm


aha, right to the point  Im finishing my lovely cod with cucumber and going to have a desert- sugarfree fruity chewing gum


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> aha, right to the point  Im finishing my lovely cod with cucumber and going to have a desert- sugarfree fruity chewing gum


I was listening to the radio on nights at work the other day and they had some nutritionist guy on, i wish i could of paid more attention but it was 4 in the morning, but he was saying something along the lines of if u eat calorie free foods and drink calorie free drinks, that your body/brain gets used to that taste not having any calories, so if u were to drink diet coke for ages and then have a proper coke, then ur body is not expecting to burn it off for energy and it gets stored as fat straight away regardless of how many calories u have eaten that day.

I probably got that all gobbledygook as i was sleep deprived, but it was something like that.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> I was listening to the radio on nights at work the other day and they had some nutritionist guy on, i wish i could of paid more attention but it was 4 in the morning, but he was saying something along the lines of if u eat calorie free foods and drink calorie free drinks, that your body/brain gets used to that taste not having any calories, so if u were to drink diet coke for ages and then have a proper coke, then ur body is not expecting to burn it off for energy and it gets stored as fat straight away regardless of how many calories u have eaten that day.
> 
> I probably got that all gobbledygook as i was sleep deprived, but it was something like that.


I hope thats not true  and next time you do hear something like that, pay attention!!!  and spread the news

Im on very kcal deficit at the moment so anything goes into, get burned immediately, I even can feel it, no BS


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> I hope thats not true  and next time you do hear something like that, pay attention!!!  and spread the news
> 
> Im on very kcal deficit at the moment so anything goes into, get burned immediately, I even can feel it, no BS


it was 4 in the morning lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> it was 4 in the morning lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I was listening to the radio on nights at work the other day and they had some nutritionist guy on, i wish i could of paid more attention but it was 4 in the morning, but he was saying something along the lines of if u eat calorie free foods and drink calorie free drinks, that your body/brain gets used to that taste not having any calories, so if u were to drink diet coke for ages and then have a proper coke, then ur body is not expecting to burn it off for energy and it gets stored as fat straight away regardless of how many calories u have eaten that day.
> 
> I probably got that all gobbledygook as i was sleep deprived, but it was something like that.


Interesting theory! I know from having a diet coke addiction before that I would struggle to even eat 2000kcals a day when drinking 3 or 4 cans of diet coke a day and would feel dead fat if I had a standard coke so maybe abitta truth in that??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Wardy21 said:


> Interesting theory! I know from having a diet coke addiction before that I would struggle to even eat 2000kcals a day when drinking 3 or 4 cans of diet coke a day and would feel dead fat if I had a standard coke so maybe abitta truth in that??


well it depends what those 2000kcals are. seen people eating fat double burgers and drinking diet coke


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Thursday update

am cardio done, nails and other beauty stuff done  lucky me having few days off, pm cardio later. just about to finish my suit and pack all stuff for the weekend.

weight still 60kg today, fat 14.5%, holding loads of water and this concerns me now 

very close now


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I was listening to the radio on nights at work the other day and they had some nutritionist guy on, i wish i could of paid more attention but it was 4 in the morning, but he was saying something along the lines of if u eat calorie free foods and drink calorie free drinks, that your body/brain gets used to that taste not having any calories, so if u were to drink diet coke for ages and then have a proper coke, then ur body is not expecting to burn it off for energy and it gets stored as fat straight away regardless of how many calories u have eaten that day.
> 
> I probably got that all gobbledygook as i was sleep deprived, but it was something like that.


Am not really sure about this to be honest, sounds like one of those anti-diet product agenda type people... although to be fair ninety percent of nutritionists I've seen on tv or whoring themselves in the media I wouldn't trust to be able to tell the difference in the nutritional value between a banana and a sweatshirt made of polyester, or to be able to tell the difference between insulin and a road traffic cone.

I'd stick with not what someone says must happen, but with what you actually observe personally when eating certain foods.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I was listening to the radio on nights at work the other day and they had some nutritionist guy on, i wish i could of paid more attention but it was 4 in the morning, but he was saying something along the lines of if u eat calorie free foods and drink calorie free drinks, that your body/brain gets used to that taste not having any calories, so if u were to drink diet coke for ages and then have a proper coke, then ur body is not expecting to burn it off for energy and it gets stored as fat straight away regardless of how many calories u have eaten that day.
> 
> I probably got that all gobbledygook as i was sleep deprived, but it was something like that.


I would say it is nonsense.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I would say it is nonsense.


Ur probably right and I've probably chinese whispered it a bit lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

pm cardio done, slipped on stairs and pulled quad, got huge swelling, damn :/ not sure whether to massage or leave like this :crying:

started skin prep - first day exfoliating, will do another one tomorrow.

am cardio depends on quad now


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

fitrut said:


> pm cardio done, slipped on stairs and pulled quad, got huge swelling, damn :/ not sure whether to massage or leave like this :crying:
> 
> started skin prep - first day exfoliating, will do another one tomorrow.
> 
> am cardio depends on quad now


REST IT

kaza


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> pm cardio done, slipped on stairs and pulled quad, got huge swelling, damn :/ not sure whether to massage or leave like this :crying:
> 
> started skin prep - first day exfoliating, will do another one tomorrow.
> 
> am cardio depends on quad now


I would rest it to be on the safe side


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

phew, seems swelling going down, had to skip am cardio tho

today bit leaner, yay :bounce:

later will do last workout and power walk in the evening

another exfolliation today and tomorrow tanning


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If I don't speak to you before best of luck and I hope it all works out!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> If I don't speak to you before best of luck and I hope it all works out!


hey, cool thanks, you most likely will be able to see pics if you go on my website, I was told Im not allowed to post links here to it, but you know the name 

starts at 3.30pm on sunday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best with the show x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> all the best with the show x


thank you :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

predjuging done, 7 girls,very tough class this time.all bit dissapointed as no comparisons were done,simply few quarter turns and waiting for the finals now.will be happy if gonna make top 3, big competition here


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> predjuging done, 7 girls,very tough class this time.all bit dissapointed as no comparisons were done,simply few quarter turns and waiting for the finals now.will be happy if gonna make top 3, big competition here


Was just looking at the site waiting for the pics 

Good luck for the finals later, hope it all goes perfectly.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi chick! Fingers crossed for you! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yay, 2nd place  off to Nandos and some goood sleep


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yay, 2nd place  off to Nandos and some goood sleep


WELL DONE:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

fitrut said:


> yay, 2nd place  off to Nandos and some goood sleep


well done ruta :bounce:

go have a good meal now


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yay, 2nd place  off to Nandos and some goood sleep


Well Done! Congratulations Ruta! Xxx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great result - all the hard work paid off. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey well done for qualifying for the British final tonight. Your class was full of girls who really brought their A game so you did unbelievably well! Was nice meeting you!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yay, 2nd place  off to Nandos and some goood sleep


 :thumb:

Well done Ruta... 2nd is some achievement considering the challenges you faced in the last few months, very inspirational.

I think you deserve some ice cream and cheese cake.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

well done ruta sorry didn't talk long had big arguement with my sister as she had work tomorrow and wanted to go home couldn't even see my training partner get 2nd in the over 100s  and I felt like I was going to be sick any second too needed savoury food after the brandy haribo and chocolate all day

Hope you enjoyed your day and bloody well done  x


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you second from left?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Hi chick! Fingers crossed for you! Cant wait to see pics!


thanx :thumb: on bf computer now, have no idea where he puts all pics, but yeah will upload them later


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

SkInHeAd said:


> well done ruta :bounce:
> 
> go have a good meal now


thank you :beer: had too much, but checked weight this morning, the same as yesterday, good days


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Well Done! Congratulations Ruta! Xxx


thank you xx


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Well done fatty :laugh:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> Hey well done for qualifying for the British final tonight. Your class was full of girls who really brought their A game so you did unbelievably well! Was nice meeting you!


yeah, probably first qualifier where girls were in great conditions and some competitions was going on there. I thought hardly will make a top 3.was pumping like crazy all the time 

it was nice for you to come and say hello  Im sure I saw you there just before the show, but wasnt sure that was you, Im very bad with faces


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome, congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Well done Ruta... 2nd is some achievement considering the challenges you faced in the last few months, very inspirational.
> 
> I think you deserve some ice cream and cheese cake.


thank you, yes that was a good show and happy with 2nd, and got qualified. will have a short break and then prep for Arnolds Europe, have to keep as good condition as possible not to make to hard for the prep as last days were real nightmare.

aaawe those in Bham, Im still in Cambridge so will have them later and then back to healthy eating


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> well done ruta sorry didn't talk long had big arguement with my sister as she had work tomorrow and wanted to go home couldn't even see my training partner get 2nd in the over 100s  and I felt like I was going to be sick any second too needed savoury food after the brandy haribo and chocolate all day
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your day and bloody well done  x


thank you, frankly I wouldve missed you there, my bf kept saying ''theres Ollie, go and say hello'', would be odd if id go and speak to somebody who doesnt know me  didnt even see your go, everything was so messed up there, they kept changing classes, according the plan you should go before my class, but when I went to check, unders were on stage :/

girls were smashing everything before they went on the stage-sweets bisquits wine vodka  , I couldnt eat at all, I had bit before second go, thats why probably was bit fuller, but yeah enjoyed the show


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

good job looking forward to seeing some pics :laugh: 1st place next time


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> Are you second from left?
> View attachment 83575


yep, thats me


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> good job looking forward to seeing some pics :laugh: 1st place next time


thanks, will put some later. oh i think i have one on my phone, others still on camera in raw format, have no idea what to do to get them in jpg, need to wait for bf to do it.

this is actually first qualifier that I didnt win  but this one was tough and more fun actually


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

few more on my facebook for you lovely people ollie ojay mathews just add me and say you're from here and rutas mate  got about 500 from the day of my class training partners class and random others


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> few more on my facebook for you lovely people ollie ojay mathews just add me and say you're from here and rutas mate  got about 500 from the day of my class training partners class and random others


hehe nice one

will add some on my website too. we bought tickets too late, were sitting too far but still got nice pics for comps coverage; there was o power socket so had to end live coverage which is a shame, need to be more organised next time, but more nice pics still to come 

i just had coffee and nice sandwich, no more egg whites for few weeks, im sick of those


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

with Magda


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

As I said yesterday sister very well done!!! really pleased for you as I know how hard you worked...time to bring your A game to the brits and get those last bits off. As I said from the beginning you definetly have one of the best physiques on the British stage in your class and I really hope you get that top placing this year.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> As I said yesterday sister very well done!!! really pleased for you as I know how hard you worked...time to bring your A game to the brits and get those last bits off. As I said from the beginning you definetly have one of the best physiques on the British stage in your class and I really hope you get that top placing this year.


aaawe thank you clarkey  yeah, need to be little bit more harder and all mine  will have short break and then back on track, will have to do a new plan as previous didnt work that well, I was surprised myself I pulled condition in last couple weeks but that was toughest time and really affected whole look. probably should done bodypower, but well,at least happy with myself as didnt give up


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done! You got into fantastic shape on the day!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

fitrut said:


> yeah, probably first qualifier where girls were in great conditions and some competitions was going on there. I thought hardly will make a top 3.was pumping like crazy all the time
> 
> it was nice for you to come and say hello  Im sure I saw you there just before the show, but wasnt sure that was you, Im very bad with faces


Yeah i spotted you as well. I didn't want to distract you though! So i thought i'd best wait till after the show.  x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

damerush said:


> Well done! You got into fantastic shape on the day!


hehe yeah somehow made it 

thanx :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah i spotted you as well. I didn't want to distract you though! So i thought i'd best wait till after the show.  x


probably seen me all moody eating ice-cube


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done hun, you look amazing!! Hope you enjoyed your treat food anyway, you deserved it!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

few pics

*Prejudging*




























*Finals*


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

All I'm gonna say is nice pics Ruta... :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking amazing, u done really well against the odds!!! No excuses eh ruta, u smashed it anyway!! Well done again!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Looking amazing, u done really well against the odds!!! No excuses eh ruta, u smashed it anyway!! Well done again!!


thank you :thumb: was really hard but now at least proud didnt give up 

back on treadmill soon


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> All I'm gonna say is nice pics Ruta... :wub:


thanks


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Well done hun, you look amazing!! Hope you enjoyed your treat food anyway, you deserved it!


thank you 

was too tired to eat lol  had more meat than sweets actually, normally would smash cakes and ice creams


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great pics, you look great and your bikini looks fab! :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

What great pictures and inspiration, I know nothing about the judgement criteria but I'd kill for your abs and shoulders!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

nice video, i've posted one in my journal also, have you ordered the dvd?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Great pics, you look great and your bikini looks fab! :thumb:


hey, thanks, spent few non stop hours putting those swarovski crystals  and probably best bikini ever had


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> What great pictures and inspiration, I know nothing about the judgement criteria but I'd kill for your abs and shoulders!


cheers :thumb:

I heard various opinions about my placing but true, love those abs and shoulders  now need to do my best and keep them clear :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> nice video, i've posted one in my journal also, have you ordered the dvd?


video not that good but knowing they sat sooo damn far its still decent quality. yep, i ordered pictures and dvds, eric said he gonna post it today so should receive it tomorrow or day after tomorrow  what about you?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I ordered first thing the next day lol was speaking to Eric on fb at the time hopefully sent the same and will come tomorrow  can't wait


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> I ordered first thing the next day lol was speaking to Eric on fb at the time hopefully sent the same and will come tomorrow  can't wait


yeah, normally he uses next day delivery, shouldnt take long. I also waiting for mine, need to spot posing mistakes


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well done huni x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> well done huni x


thank you :thumb:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

fitrut said:


>


well done ruta u look brill

kaza


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

fitrut said:


> my first journal ever
> 
> Age 32
> 
> ...


Have you thought about competing in UKBFF fitness class, since you have a gymnastics background!?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb:


jeez, u were close....waist like a wasp and those delt caps are mint...great legs...done brill


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

defo said:


> Have you thought about competing in UKBFF fitness class, since you have a gymnastics background!?


yep, I did fitness once i started competing in 2003-2005 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame-3.html#post3130271 few pics here  but I had couple quite serious injuries - for some reason my left hip bone bit lose and it popped out twice during routine and also due serious head injury I had in 1997 im not allowed to do back flips so I switched to figure


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> jeez, u were close....waist like a wasp and those delt caps are mint...great legs...done brill


yep, bit more hardness and could win again  this is my first qualifier ended 2nd


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fit4life said:


> well done ruta u look brill
> 
> kaza


thank you x


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you did look very good on stage :devil2: so whats next for you?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> you did look very good on stage :devil2: so whats next for you?


 :thumb: good 

next Arnolds Classic Europe in October, but first will have few days of rest and then all from the beginning


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

fitrut said:


> yep, I did fitness once i started competing in 2003-2005 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame-3.html#post3130271 few pics here  but I had couple quite serious injuries - for some reason my left hip bone bit lose and it popped out twice during routine and also due serious head injury I had in 1997 im not allowed to do back flips so I switched to figure


Nice, congrats looking good!! looking at them pics you have made some amazing improvement to your physique!! Happy days! Thats a unfortunate I hope your hip is better now! Well done for not letting it stop you competing!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

defo said:


> Nice, congrats looking good!! looking at them pics you have made some amazing improvement to your physique!! Happy days! Thats a unfortunate I hope your hip is better now! Well done for not letting it stop you competing!!


thank you :thumb:

it is better, I can dance, I can do splits etc but to prepare routine need to train more extremely, sometimes can feel some weird click on the hip, but other than this is ok, doesnt affect my full training.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hungry look


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yep, I did fitness once i started competing in 2003-2005 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame-3.html#post3130271 few pics here  but I had couple quite serious injuries - for some reason my left hip bone bit lose and it popped out twice during routine and also due serious head injury I had in 1997 im not allowed to do back flips so I switched to figure


That gets me a 2003 link about sourcing, hacksii was here, lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

What's your weekly shoulder workout? I'm still jealous


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> That gets me a 2003 link about sourcing, hacksii was here, lol


nooo, thats should be UKM Hall Of Fame post #42


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> What's your weekly shoulder workout? I'm still jealous


It looks something like that:

*Deltoid Anterior Head* (Front Shoulders)

Front dumbbell raises 4 x 12-15

*Deltoid Lateral Head* (Middle Shoulders)

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 1 x 15-20, 2 x 8-10, 1 x 15-20

*Deltoid Lateral Rear Head* (Middle Rear Shoulders)

One arm lateral raises leaning towards working arm (left arm only) (with shoulder fixed) 2 x 12-15

One arm lateral raises (bent arm with wrist twist) (left arm only) 2 x 12-15

Dumbbell raises of the hip or below on the incline bench with straight arm 4 x 12-15

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press (elbows go low and away from torso) 3 x 12-15


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Not that dissimilar to mine but more reps, weight wise to failure on any or all sets or something different?

I don't think I'll ever equal your abs, I'm dedicated to my diet but that's a whole different level I think, and my age doesn't help also i don't think


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> Not that dissimilar to mine but more reps, weight wise to failure on any or all sets or something different?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever equal your abs, I'm dedicated to my diet but that's a whole different level I think, and my age doesn't help also i don't think


thats basic, I also sometimes add couple to side ones. I do more weight, less reps offseason and less weight more reps when cutting.

I do abs every single workout, doenst matter how tired am I, but always finish workout with abs-one day upper, next-lower, but youre right abs more visible with good dieting but still need to train them. whats your age?  thats not an excuse!  lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> thats basic, I also sometimes add couple to side ones. I do more weight, less reps offseason and less weight more reps when cutting.
> 
> I do abs every single workout, doenst matter how tired am I, but always finish workout with abs-one day upper, next-lower, but youre right abs more visible with good dieting but still need to train them. whats your age?  thats not an excuse!  lol


Im sure if i read your journal its all there, and I'm going to now, so no need to answer if you don't want, but are you or have you cycled anything?

I'm 49 but never use it as an excuse, just carried stomach fat for many years and it's tough to shift, doesn't mean I'm giving up. Everybody thinks I'm at least 10-15 years younger which was a complete pain until I was late 30s anyway, so def. not hiding behind that.

Interesting on your Ab workouts, I was doing that but found it was thickening my waist, so dropped it to twice a week, but now thinking of more regular but not using resistance. The muscle is all there , just can't shift the lower fat fast enough, maybe just time.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> Im sure if i read your journal its all there, and I'm going to now, so no need to answer if you don't want, but are you or have you cycled anything?
> 
> I'm 49 but never use it as an excuse, just carried stomach fat for many years and it's tough to shift, doesn't mean I'm giving up. Everybody thinks I'm at least 10-15 years younger which was a complete pain until I was late 30s anyway, so def. not hiding behind that.
> 
> Interesting on your Ab workouts, I was doing that but found it was thickening my waist, so dropped it to twice a week, but now thinking of more regular but not using resistance. The muscle is all there , just can't shift the lower fat fast enough, maybe just time.


nope, I had alot medications when i had a head injury back in 1998,had an option either do open head surgery or meds, Ive chosen meds as that sounded better option but the amount of them I was given, messed up all my endocrine system so not really willing to make it worse or anything. IMO women and drugs, dont go along. this sport is all about beautiful body so square jaw and low voice not really attractive.

49 still can do changes, obviously training and dieting will do, only ttraining-hardly. if you avoid sugar and transfats should be easier. thickening your waist? if you do side abs then might be, but if you do crunches, leg raises it shouldnt do that. cardio also helps alot, incorporate 30-45 min cardio in your daily or whatever days you train routine, and youll see results within few weeks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> nope, I had alot medications when i had a head injury back in 1998,had an option either do open head surgery or meds, Ive chosen meds as that sounded better option but the amount of them I was given, messed up all my endocrine system so not really willing to make it worse or anything. IMO women and drugs, dont go along. this sport is all about beautiful body so square jaw and low voice not really attractive.
> 
> 49 still can do changes, obviously training and dieting will do, only ttraining-hardly. if you avoid sugar and transfats should be easier. thickening your waist? if you do side abs then might be, but if you do crunches, leg raises it shouldnt do that. cardio also helps alot, incorporate 30-45 min cardio in your daily or whatever days you train routine, and youll see results within few weeks


Understandable, was that doing gymnastics? But even more impressed with your physique then, you must work incredibly hard!

Don't get me wrong, loads of changes so far, I'm just impatient and seeing your shoulders, lol........

Yep, been doing lots of heavy cable rotation, got a 4 pack well on its way and the rest only in kind lighting

Had a couple of injuries including a dislocated rib that has frustratingly stopped cardio for weeks.

Avoiding sugar been the hardest but doing ok, been really strict this year and lost over 4 stone last year.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> Understandable, was that doing gymnastics? But even more impressed with your physique then, you must work incredibly hard!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, loads of changes so far, I'm just impatient and seeing your shoulders, lol........
> 
> ...


yeah, felt down off balance beam doing flip back, landed on my head, twice  thought no blood, keep training  I have good shoulders, wide back and strong legs as I was doing balance beam and uneven bars mainly. you can see that most gymnast have wide backs and shoulders and this is huge advantage for this sport. of course muscular development is different story but it does help for the whole look. and ive been doing weight training for 13 years now, max break had 6 months couple years ago when had dissertation at uni but other than that, training non stop 

why dont you eat sweeteners? like splenda, stevia, avoid aspartame based sweeteners. i love sweet coffee pancakes etc but I dont eat sugar at all, unless some baked good from shops etc, even choc I eat no added sugar  some people say they can taste different, I dont  sweet is sweet


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

parts of gymnastics I love to watch are the vault, balance bar and parallel bars (my favourite) we had a balance bar at school, I couldn't even stand on it

What was the injury/damage and is it now fixed or still need to be careful?

I've only just managed to wean myself off sugar in my tea and coffee, onto splendour, lol. Why avoid aspartame?

Must be doing something right though as I got told I was "well hench" by a group of girls at a school I was working at today who then got detention, I do love Solihull! (I did have to phone my wife to check what it meant though )

This is like Ruta's question time, lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> parts of gymnastics I love to watch are the vault, balance bar and parallel bars (my favourite) we had a balance bar at school, I couldn't even stand on it
> 
> What was the injury/damage and is it now fixed or still need to be careful?
> 
> ...


yeah like those too, always hated pommel horse, stupid equipment 

i banged head once and kept doing flips back and training and then banged again and landed on the head, thought no biggy, will survive as was preparing for important comps, but next day wasnt able to see, lost sight for both eyes completely, well only then was brought to the hospital. found blood clots in the brain, spent 6 months on the bed and gained double my size. no major issues now but i have to go and do some check every couple of years if I feel something not right and advised not to do extreme training like head down or bungee jumping.

aspartame is very unhealthy, scientifically proven it causes headaches and neuro problems etc

haha question time


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yeah like those too, always hated pommel horse, stupid equipment
> 
> i banged head once and kept doing flips back and training and then banged again and landed on the head, thought no biggy, will survive as was preparing for important comps, but next day wasnt able to see, lost sight for both eyes completely, well only then was brought to the hospital. found blood clots in the brain, spent 6 months on the bed and gained double my size. no major issues now but i have to go and do some check every couple of years if I feel something not right and advised not to do extreme training like head down or bungee jumping.
> 
> ...


What an awful time that must have been. I take it this was your profession at the time or a hobby? Pretty sure the former though. Does it still concern you or something you live with and don't think about?

I honestly didn't know that, I thought there were a number of cancer scares over saccharin but aspartame all good. Sounds like I need to do a lot more research into that. Maybe just need to go cold turkey on the sugar, not even jelly sweets, which are about my only real weakness now and I've started having a cheat day on. Cancelled again


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> What an awful time that must have been. I take it this was your profession at the time or a hobby? Pretty sure the former though. Does it still concern you or something you live with and don't think about?
> 
> I honestly didn't know that, I thought there were a number of cancer scares over saccharin but aspartame all good. Sounds like I need to do a lot more research into that. Maybe just need to go cold turkey on the sugar, not even jelly sweets, which are about my only real weakness now and I've started having a cheat day on. Cancelled again


i was planning to be gymnastics trainer, but ended as an engineer with few uni diplomas  dont really care honestly, happy I can see and I can train, whats really gets on me sometimes is probs losing weight when I have to, but not a big deal, there are people who have way bigger probs than this 

I know there is alot info about, sometimes its get confusing as different sites say diferent things, all i believe is science; I go and read what pubmed says. if you can avoid of course do so; there are many healthy options, simply need to spend some time, do research and eat what is healthier


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty cool.

Yep, always helps when you realise lots of people worse off.

And think I'll just try and cut the sugar completely, your sugar free jellies looked pretty good.

Thanks loads for all the info and chat, off to bed as need to be in work for 8 so missed the 8 hours again

And once again congratulations on your placing and your pics, are you at the nec over the weekend? We're there Sunday would be great to say hi?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool.
> 
> Yep, always helps when you realise lots of people worse off.
> 
> ...


thanks :thumb:

yep, going but not sure sat or sun yet


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, well maybe see you there


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol.....He'll be the one in the dark windowed van in the carpark with the chloroform and zip ties lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey you stalking me, that's secret!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> lol.....He'll be the one in the dark windowed van in the carpark with the chloroform and zip ties lol


 :lol: will keep eye on vans now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> :lol: will keep eye on vans now


thats right - anyone that has curtains on the windows of their van and Isn't in Scooby doo - must be feared lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mines green with a large lurcher on board so is that ok!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm too lazy to stalk anyone... the idea of having to buy a van, and curtains, and then fix the curtains up in the van... nah, far too much like hard work!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

haha Im too busy, or pretending being one

just smashed half of tub Carte D'or tender amaretto ice cream   nearly heaven :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> haha Im too busy, or pretending being one
> 
> just smashed half of tub Carte D'or tender amaretto ice cream   nearly heaven :bounce: :bounce:


half a tub??? poof lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> half a tub??? poof lol


haha thats a big tub










so will have to do bit more cardio today 

will start training on monday, still having some time off, but do daily cardio as those extra kcals I eat now go into my hips and chicken wings immediately


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just stop it before I lock this journal... making me want ice cream now.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just stop it before I lock this journal... making me want ice cream now.


 :lol: :lol: haha I know that feeling

can you imagine me seeing it every single time i opened freezer to get my cod  i had this for 2 weeks  my sis said im sick  i shouldve bought it after comps not 2 weeks before, but it was worth lol

feel soooo sleepy now, all sugar makes me lazy

might go to do legs tomorrow  energy is back :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: haha I know that feeling
> 
> can you imagine me seeing it every single time i opened freezer to get my cod  i had this for 2 weeks  my sis said im sick  i shouldve bought it after comps not 2 weeks before, but it was worth lol
> 
> ...


lol, well I couldn't do that... if it was in the fridge I would have eaten it already, no question about it 

Energy coming back though, that's good... you gonna start a new journal for the Arnolds or keep this one going?

EDIT: now logging off to buy some food... with shopping list amended to include ice cream! Your fault :lol:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

fitrut said:


> haha thats a big tub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha i have eaten whole tubs of this in once sitting before , very easily done ! 

I am not proud of it! :tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha ha i have eaten whole tubs of this in once sitting before , very easily done !
> 
> I am not proud of it! :tongue:


  whaat you cant control yourself? lol  I had cupboard full of sweets, mots of them gone now :lol:

oh by the way, isnt you in my last pic walking up stairs ?  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161662-rutas-journal-d-70.html


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, well I couldn't do that... if it was in the fridge I would have eaten it already, no question about it
> 
> Energy coming back though, that's good... you gonna start a new journal for the Arnolds or keep this one going?
> 
> EDIT: now logging off to buy some food... with shopping list amended to include ice cream! Your fault :lol:


yeah, love my energy, need it for further training

probably will start a new one, have to do proper weekly updates with pics etc  will have to redo training and dieting plan, I have alot to work on; me shoulders even now-good days but need to improve legs and the previous workout didnt work as expected so have to change it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Come to Norwich with your dude we can all have a legs session film it for site

Fuelled by your sweets too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yeah, love my energy, need it for further training
> 
> probably will start a new one, have to do proper weekly updates with pics etc  will have to redo training and dieting plan, I have alot to work on; me shoulders even now-good days but need to improve legs and the previous workout didnt work as expected so have to change it


Yep, regular pics are always good  . Will be a good journal am sure and looking forward to it.... in the meanwhile enjoy the ice cream and sweets - if it were me I'd be pigging out big time!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

EE Sis!!! glad to see your eating 'proper food' rather than cheating on bl0ody nandos pmsl  chillax this week woman you deserve it after what you achieved in those last few weeks of your prep and will do you good as its a long journey ahead to finals...after a break its head down to smash the Brits and get that top placing!! :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> Come to Norwich with your dude we can all have a legs session film it for site
> 
> Fuelled by your sweets too.


once we get all equipment, def will do :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yep, regular pics are always good  . Will be a good journal am sure and looking forward to it.... in the meanwhile enjoy the ice cream and sweets - if it were me I'd be pigging out big time!


I cant eat alot really, start feeling all heavy and sleepy 

yep will do, I already excited. thats the thing, once harsh dieting kicks in, always thing why on earth i signed for it and now when im all happy, cant wait to do it again


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> I cant eat alot really, start feeling all heavy and sleepy
> 
> yep will do, I already excited. thats the thing, once harsh dieting kicks in, always thing why on earth i signed for it and now when im all happy, cant wait to do it again


LMAO, everyone I know who has stepped on stage at any level is exactly the same... during the pre-contest diet phase it's all 'am not sure how many more contests I want to do', and as soon as a contest is over its 'right, can't wait for the next show!' :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

clarkey said:


> EE Sis!!! glad to see your eating 'proper food' rather than cheating on bl0ody nandos pmsl  chillax this week woman you deserve it after what you achieved in those last few weeks of your prep and will do you good as its a long journey ahead to finals...after a break its head down to smash the Brits and get that top placing!! :thumb:


sure, wait until you see me on sat or sunday-huge cheeks, fat belly 

heheeey nandos is good, i love nandos  and today was one of those lazy days-only activities I done so far today my journey to the fridge and back to pc, non stop eating

spoke to a friend on skype who lives in moscow, we used to compete together and used to eat enormous amounts of food after the comps, he didnt now i just had comps and he goes ''variety of food and sweets in your room-you def just done comps'', one of those days  :bounce:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

U going body power by the way?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


>


Ha ha that is me in the pic! Give me a year or two and I'll be ready to hit that stage!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ha ha that is me in the pic! Give me a year or two and I'll be ready to hit that stage!


lol, that's a cool pic... you are definitely facing the wrong way though Nick as what's on the balcony is much better to look at than the carpet on those stairs...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> U going body power by the way?


According to uriel she'll be chloroformed in the back of my scooby van


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha ha that is me in the pic! Give me a year or two and I'll be ready to hit that stage!


hehe i knew it  you were on your way to introduce yourself, good :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> U going body power by the way?


yep, most likely on sat and sunday, not sure bout sunday but should be going on sat


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ha ha that is me in the pic! Give me a year or two and I'll be ready to hit that stage!


lol, that's a cool pic... you are definitely facing the wrong way though Nick as what's on the balcony is much better to look at than the carpet on those stairs...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> According to uriel she'll be chloroformed in the back of my scooby van


she is going to avoid any dodgy looking van in the area


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

A very good decision! The same advice I give my daughter


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> A very good decision! The same advice I give my daughter


I know

I always make the best decisions


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

another lazy chilling day today for me  went to Bodypower, frankly expected something more exciting but wasnt bad either. got few nice shots with people from the covers, all of them really nice and friendly, some of them had way too long queues, just to get signature or pic, next time i guess

having some vine yay :bounce: tomorrow another lazy off day and monday back on track to training :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

few pics from the Expo 



















didnt recognise Alex, he so have changed from the finals


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

You really are looking as good as the girls who were there for the show, better than a lot, congratulations! I'd be quite happy with the bodies of a couple of the girls without the boobs! Quite seriously!

And no uriel not in the back of the scooby van

We had an amazing time, but I'm actually really pleased I'm not going all out for size, I think if I was I'd come back from there feeling pretty crap! As it is I've got a lot further to go than I thought.

You just look like you belong!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> You really are looking as good as the girls who were there for the show, better than a lot, congratulations! I'd be quite happy with the bodies of a couple of the girls without the boobs! Quite seriously!
> 
> And no uriel not in the back of the scooby van
> 
> ...


ha thank you 

nooo didnt see your van


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

had one nice lazy week  back to gym today, starting with legs :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> had one nice lazy week  back to gym today, starting with legs :bounce:


your gonna hurt this week... after your break


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> had one nice lazy week  back to gym today, starting with legs :bounce:


I thought you were squatting yesterday? All the powerlifters waited for you to show us how it was done!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> your gonna hurt this week... after your break


 :lol: I know  but thats how is done

ate alot these days, have so much energy whoop whoop to the gym


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I thought you were squatting yesterday? All the powerlifters waited for you to show us how it was done!


haaa no, i didnt go yesterday, had so many things to sort out, going today


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> haaa no, i didnt go yesterday, had so many things to sort out, going today


I held my end of the baragin up - you are just a dissapointment to me now!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I held my end of the baragin up - you are just a dissapointment to me now!


 :lol: I know, I have my shortcuts

once get lazy, cant be bothered to do many things. give me couple of weeks, ill go back on track and will be facebooking you at 2am in the morning all again


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> :lol: I know, I have my shortcuts
> 
> once get lazy, cant be bothered to do many things. give me couple of weeks, ill go back on track and will be facebooking you at 2am in the morning all again


You have earned a break in fairness, it will probably take a week to fully re-carb.

Stop harrasing me a 2am!! Always on FB or staring through my window!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> You have earned a break in fairness, it will probably take a week to fully re-carb.
> 
> Stop harrasing me a 2am!! Always on FB or staring through my window!!!


I know, no guilt involved whatsoever...

my pc is always on, got fb messenger installed so it looks like im always on it and im internet addict


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Stop harrasing me a 2am!! Always on FB or staring through my window!!!


harrasing you???  sure

isnt that you bragging about eating pizza cheescakes ets while im on cod and cucmber


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I know, no guilt involved whatsoever...
> 
> my pc is always on, got fb messenger installed so it looks like im always on it and im internet addict


.....sure!!! Always on and always responding! Admit it you are addicted to botht he internet and to me!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you looked great in the photos esp. the last one - better than some of the models...

you have earned a small rest lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Rykard said:


> you looked great in the photos esp. the last one - better than some of the models...
> 
> you have earned a small rest lol.


thank you  aaawe i wish somebody would pay me for being there and smilling, easy fancy job 

it so nice to have a reason for being lazy hehe


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> .....sure!!! Always on and always responding! Admit it you are addicted to botht he internet and to me!


I am a person with very good manners ! always respond when someone wants to chat with me even if thats 2am


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I am a person with very good manners ! always respond when someone wants to chat with me even if thats 2am


Ha ha touché!

Bear witness potential internet pests, Miss Ruta has most certainly got a brain and it works far better than most. You will only end up embarrassing yourself!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha touché!
> 
> Bear witness potential internet pests, Miss Ruta has most certainly got a brain and it works far better than most. You will only end up embarrassing yourself!


indeed 

if you say so!

ok im off to the gym, those legs wont grow me sitting on pc whole day :bounce:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

My legs are tight but not sore from yesterday's mashing of them kind of disappointed!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> My legs are tight but not sore from yesterday's mashing of them kind of disappointed!


so not bad then, I will cry tomorrow, thats for sure. thought might will do light workout as had whole week break, but nooo  had that picture in my head of my legs being all nicely shaped  and now legs cant stop shaking


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

chubby people's update 

OK had enough of rest I guess, my scales scared me quite abit this morning, showing nice 67kg :crying: 2 weeks of doing nothing and im 9kg heavier  not a record as last year of 17kg but still bit too much.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> chubby people's update
> 
> OK had enough of rest I guess, my scales scared me quite abit this morning, showing nice 67kg :crying: 2 weeks of doing nothing and im 9kg heavier  not a record as last year of 17kg but still bit too much.


Impressive... most of the guys on here deliberately bulking would be impressed with that :lol:

Is inevitable post-contest rebound though, so I'm not going to be mean. 

So the more controlled dieting starts tomorrow?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Impressive... most of the guys on here deliberately bulking would be impressed with that :lol:
> 
> Is inevitable post-contest rebound though, so I'm not going to be mean.
> 
> So the more controlled dieting starts tomorrow?


i know it just goes up every single day, damn

and i was doing 60 min cardio daily, so i can imagine what would happen if didnt do any. my bf saw me after week and first thing he said ''chubby is back''  but yeah needed some rest and that rebound was actually expected :/

wont start harsh dieting as yet, but will do hardcore training- heavy weights etc, bit of cardio so body wouldnt get lazy, need to stay as lean as possible really; will start prep at the end of june.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> i know it just goes up every single day, damn
> 
> and i was doing 60 min cardio daily, so i can imagine what would happen if didnt do any. my bf saw me after week and first thing he said ''chubby is back''  but yeah needed some rest and that rebound was actually expected :/
> 
> wont start harsh dieting as yet, but will do hardcore training- heavy weights etc, bit of cardio so body wouldnt get lazy, need to stay as lean as possible really; will start prep at the end of june.


Good plan Ruta, you've plenty of time until the AC so all that makes perfect sense.

So are you brave enough to put up a 'chubby' pic?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Good plan Ruta, you've plenty of time until the AC so all that makes perfect sense.
> 
> So are you brave enough to put up a 'chubby' pic?


yeah, couple weeks to enjoy tasty food and then back on track. did home-made pizza yesterday, had some vine and watched eurovision  fun times :whistling: :bounce:

tomorrow planning to start with legs, but i enjoy heavy training as have enough energy now so still good

chubby pics?  might do couple  cant promise good ones tho


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

went to movies, watched Dictator  funny as ...  nice weather in Brum tonight, vine next to Brum canal

and here you go, chubby face


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

fitrut said:


> went to movies, watched Dictator  funny as ...  nice weather in Brum tonight, vine next to Brum canal
> 
> and here you go, chubby face


looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Rykard :thumb:

todays update, weight going down, 0.5kg lost in couple days, yay good days. recording my weight daily so know whats happening. will start proper training today, will do legs and cardio later in the afternoon


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> went to movies, watched Dictator  funny as ...  nice weather in Brum tonight, vine next to Brum canal
> 
> and here you go, chubby face


Lol, that ain't chubby... you look great Ruta, and I knew you would... quite the modest one you are 

PS, The Dictator looks good, hoping to see it at the weekend after a weeks stress moving house!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Lol, that ain't chubby... you look great Ruta, and I knew you would... quite the modest one you are
> 
> PS, The Dictator looks good, hoping to see it at the weekend after a weeks stress moving house!


more like realistic 

it is good, Dictator, Ali G, Borat you either hate him or love him 

DOES you like him? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> more like realistic
> 
> it is good, Dictator, Ali G, Borat you either hate him or love him
> 
> DOES you like him? :lol: :lol:


Loved him as a comedian, hate his films, except the camper van scene in the first one and the rodeo thing!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How are you feeling after your 'proper training' started?  bet its nice to be back clean and scales going the good way now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> How are you feeling after your 'proper training' started?  bet its nice to be back clean and scales going the good way now


actually pretty good and once I cut down on sugary and high kcal meals, weight is going down, I like body response as such; hopefully it stay like this all the time  heavy leg session workout yesterday, today barely can move but thats a good sign


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Favourite workout, legs done yesterday 

*Squats* Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 30kg 1 x 12, 40kg 1 x 10, 50kg 1 x 8, 60kg 1 x 6, 70kg 1 x 4, 80kg 1 x 4, 85kg 1 x 2, 80kg 1 x 5

*Fully bent legs extensions* 18 kg 1 x 20, 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 42kg 1 x 4, 36kg 1 x 6

*Deep Hack squats* 20 kg 1 x 20, 30 kg 1 x 15, 40 kg 1 x 10, 50kg 1 x 8, 60 kg 1 x 4, 65 kg 1 x 6

*Leg press*

40kg 1 x 15, 60kg 1 x 12, 80kg 1 x 12, 90kg 1 x 10, 100kg 1 x 8, 120 kg 1 x 6, 140kg 1 x 4, 150kg 1 x 2

*One legged lunges with dumbbells* 6kg x 20, 8kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 12kg x 10, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 20, 8kg x 25

*Cable kick raises* (kick back) 5kg 1 x 15, 10kg 2 x 10, 15kg 1 x 8, 20kg 2 x 6, 25kg 1 x4

*Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

Bent legs raises (Laying on the stomach) 1 x 20, 2 x 30, 1 x 40, 1 x 20

*Standing Hamstring Curl* 9kg 1 x 15, 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 1 x 8

"*Good morning*" Empty bar 20kg 1 x 20, 30kg 1 x 12, 35kg 1 x 10, 40kg 1 x 8, 45kg 1 x 6, 50kg 1 x 6

*Seated calfs* 20kg 3 x 15, 25kg 1 x 10

*Upper abs*, 3x 50

couldnt do pm cardio after leg sesh tho


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

great shape in that left quad!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

fitrut said:


> Favourite workout, legs done yesterday
> 
> *Squats* Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 30kg 1 x 12, 40kg 1 x 10, 50kg 1 x 8, 60kg 1 x 6, 70kg 1 x 4, 80kg 1 x 4, 85kg 1 x 2, 80kg 1 x 5
> 
> ...


OMG! That is some leg session! No wonder you can barely walk!

I'm so glad I'm unsuitable for comps cos I'm far too lazy for such intense trainingxx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> great shape in that left quad!!!!!


right about the same 

thank you :thumb:

still alot need to be done tho


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> OMG! That is some leg session! No wonder you can barely walk!
> 
> I'm so glad I'm unsuitable for comps cos I'm far too lazy for such intense trainingxx


it looks crazy but coming of harsh dieting and with all that energy from eating like all normal people its very enjoyable :bounce: but today I have to suffer  and for next whole week too until I fully get back on track

not suitable, says who? or because of laziness?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> right about the same
> 
> thank you :thumb:
> 
> still alot need to be done tho


 :lol: It was more noticable in the left, as it was tensed...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Come and squat with us, we will slap some size on your legs :-D


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Come and squat with us, we will slap some size on your legs :-D


I would yesterday but you closing early 

true, im desperate for size on my legs :huh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I would yesterday but you closing early
> 
> true, im desperate for size on my legs :huh:


9pm is not early! I want my dinner and my bed!!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> 9pm is not early! I want my dinner and my bed!!!!


there is more than bed and food in this life you know :whistling:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fitrut said:


> more like realistic
> 
> it is good, Dictator, Ali G, Borat you either hate him or love him
> 
> DOES you like him? :lol: :lol:


I think he's hilarious, Borat is probably my favourite character


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> there is more than bed and food in this life you know :whistling:


Well yeah, squats, deadlifts and sex too but that really is about it!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> there is more than bed and food in this life you know :whistling:


To be fair though, bed and food covers most of the best stuff...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> I think he's hilarious, Borat is probably my favourite character


haha same here, loved Ali G interviews  real character


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Well yeah, squats, deadlifts and sex too but that really is about it!


noo thats wrong, keeping gym open for ruta so she can build her perfect legs :whistling: make other people happy, WWJD


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> To be fair though, bed and food covers most of the best stuff...


yeah, food in bed


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fitrut said:


> haha same here, loved Ali G interviews  real character


Yeah, the Beckhams one was a classic, lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> noo thats wrong, keeping gym open for ruta so she can build her perfect legs :whistling: make other people happy, WWJD


I told you my conditions for keeping the gym open!

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

Keeping those animal rights protesters from seeing you and trying to claim you are a walrus!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, the Beckhams one was a classic, lol


''... does your kid will be footballer like his father or singer like ... Mariah Carrey''   class


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I told you my conditions for keeping the gym open!
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fitrut said:


> ''... does your kid will be footballer like his father or singer like ... Mariah Carrey''   class


And the bit about Mel C must be dating someone from Scvnthorpe

Hilarious, lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

coffee time :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, I am back on track 

will do one day ON - one day OFF so will have bit of time to recover

*Fully bent legs extensions* 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4

*Standing Hamstring Curl *9kg 1 x 15, 11 kg 1 x 12, 14kg 1 x 10, 16kg 1 x 6, 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 1 x 8

*Deep Hack Squats* 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 30kg 1 x 12, 40kg 1 x 10, 50kg 1 x 8, 60kg 1 x 6, 70kg 1 x 4, 80kg 1 x 4,

*Hack machine "Good morning"* 20 kg 1 x 20, 30 kg 1 x 10, 40 kg 1 x 8, 50kg 1 x 8, 55 kg 2 x 4,

*Leg press* 40kg 1 x 15, 60kg 1 x 12, 80kg 1 x 12, 90kg 1 x 10, 100kg 1 x 8, 120 kg 1 x 6, 140kg 1 x 4, 150kg 1 x 2

*One legged lunges with dumbbells* 6kg x 20, 8kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 12kg x 10, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 20, 8kg x 25

*Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

*Bent legs raises (Laying on the stomach)* 1 x 20, 2 x 30, 1 x 40, 1 x 20

*Seated calfs* 20kg 3 x 15, 25kg 1 x 10

Upper abs, 3x 50

45min light cardio later


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

There's some real good effort in that workout 

How long until prep officially starts?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> There's some real good effort in that workout
> 
> How long until prep officially starts?


yeah, today have to put some good effort to walk, really sore, was good workout yesterday 

still waiting for confirmation from federation that I can go, but will start prep on 1st July, going into diet slowly already and will have one day on and one day off training for the next 4 weeks, still as offseason regime


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

:bounce:

Back / Biceps day

*Pull ups* (leg support) 4 x 12

*Deadlifts* empty bar 1 x 15, 30kg 1 x 14, 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 6, 80kg 1 x 4

*T-bar rows* 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 1 x 8

*Pulldowns wide grip* (parallel grip) - 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4

*Seated cable rows* 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4

*Lower back Hyperextensions* 3 x 15

*Seated cable outer arm twist* 1 x 15, 2 x 8-10

Biceps

*Cable curls* 1 x 10, 1 x 8, 2 x 6

*Preacher dumbbell hammers curls* 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 8, 9kg 2 x 6

*Arnie curls* 6kg 1 x 10, 9kg 1 x 8, 10kg 2 x 6

*Lower abs*, leg raises on straight arms 3x 25

leg raises hanging 3 x 30


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

All quiet in here, is all going ok Ruta?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> All quiet in here, is all going ok Ruta?


yes all good, been quite busy lately but still live offseason regime  enjoying lazy time. will start prep in couple weeks, cant wait :huh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yes all good, been quite busy lately but still live offseason regime  enjoying lazy time. will start prep in couple weeks, cant wait :huh:


Good, just checking you are still behaving yourself


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

did the weightgo up much ruta...not being pervy but a current pic would be handy to compare last showday with smooth off and sharpen back up for next show...?

Let any interested ladies see whats realistic and achievable...just a thought


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> did the weightgo up much ruta...not being pervy but a current pic would be handy to compare last showday with smooth off and sharpen back up for next show...?
> 
> Let any interested ladies see whats realistic and achievable...just a thought


not that bad as i thought really, I put 7kg on and also put some size on legs already, could be leaner tho but wasnt training that often and eating not as strict as on diet so all good. will going to do few pics as a start of a autumn prep soon


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fitrut said:


> not that bad as i thought really, I put 7kg on and also put some size on legs already, could be leaner tho but wasnt training that often and eating not as strict as on diet so all good. will going to do few pics as a start of a autumn prep soon


nice one sis, hope it all goes well for you...cheers


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

7 kg........i bet u look fuking mint


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> nice one sis, hope it all goes well for you...cheers


yeah, me too. thank you :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> 7 kg........i bet u look fuking mint


as always could be better


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Such a good journal I don't really know what to say as you know so much more than me but I love reading all about the hard work it's inspirational!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Such a good journal I don't really know what to say as you know so much more than me but I love reading all about the hard work it's inspirational!


glad you like it, you learn as you go  I bet youll know way much more once you get into all this lifestyle and do more reading on this site (and others too  )


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Such a good journal I don't really know what to say as you know so much more than me but I love reading all about the hard work it's inspirational!


Stick with Ruta and you'll do well... she may fall over a lot, but Ruta is one smart cookie and knows her stuff. One of my fav journals on here this one.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Stick with Ruta and you'll do well... she may fall over a lot, but Ruta is one smart cookie and knows her stuff. One of my fav journals on here this one.


awe thats nice, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Ruta, Just thought I'd catch up with you and ask a favour.

I didn't reply to your last PM and it's been deleted. When I get PMs back, in a few weeks, could you possibly send it again?

I'd be really grateful if you wouldxx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Hi Ruta, Just thought I'd catch up with you and ask a favour.
> 
> I didn't reply to your last PM and it's been deleted. When I get PMs back, in a few weeks, could you possibly send it again?
> 
> I'd be really grateful if you wouldxx


hey, sure, just checked, I still have it in my outbox and will send once you have access to PM

hope you good tho :clap:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

fitrut said:


> hey, sure, just checked, I still have it in my outbox and will send once you have access to PM
> 
> hope you good tho :clap:


Thanks so much! Yes, ty, I'm ok

Dropped a few pounds and not been to the gym in a while but it's all good. First surgery 5th July and we'll see if I need more to get me back to health after that.

If it goes ok, maybe first cosmetic improvement towards the end of the year, if medically suitable


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, ty, I'm ok
> 
> Dropped a few pounds and not been to the gym in a while but it's all good. First surgery 5th July and we'll see if I need more to get me back to health after that.
> 
> If it goes ok, maybe first cosmetic improvement towards the end of the year, if medically suitable


ok thats great news and all sound good, hopefully all get sorted. most important you feeling good and also dropping weight, not like some- gaining :wub: 

and of course best of luck with surgery


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

fitrut said:


> ok thats great news and all sound good, hopefully all get sorted. most important you feeling good and also dropping weight, not like some- gaining :wub:
> 
> and of course best of luck with surgery


Haha but you're gaining for the right reasons!! :thumb:

I still have fat bits (and always will have!) but I think my quads weigh too much!!! lol I hate my lumpy legs.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Haha but you're gaining for the right reasons!! :thumb:
> 
> I still have fat bits (and always will have!) but I think my quads weigh too much!!! lol I hate my lumpy legs.


have to stop tho 

if quads in good shape no such thing as ''weight too much''


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

joined UK team to Arnold Classic Europe 2012 and starting the prep

new journal here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/184161-ruta-s-journey-arnold-classic-europe-2012-a.html


----------

